# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  ثبت نام 1 میلیون و 8 هزار و 654 نفر در کنکور 98

## saj8jad

*آمار ثبت‌نام در کنکور سراسری به ۳۴۸ هزار نفر رسید*
*مشاور سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور اعلام کرد: تاکنون ۳۴۷ هزار و ۹۵۶ نفر در کنکور سراسری ثبت‌نام کرده‌اند.*
دوشنبه , ۲۹ بهمن ۱۳۹۷ ساعت ۰۸:۵۱ دانشگاه |                     آموزشی و پژوهشی 

 

حسین توکلی در گفتگو با خبرنگار حوزه آموزشی و پژوهشی گروه دانشگاه خبرگزاری آنا  درباره ثبت‌نام در آزمون سراسری اظهار کرد: ثبت‌نام در کنکور سراسری از  روز چهارشنبه ۲۴ بهمن آغاز شد و تا پنج‌شنبه دوم اسفند ادامه دارد.
وی افزود: ثبت‌نام در کنکور برای پذیرش دانشجو در دوره‌های روزانه و  شبانه رشته‌های با آزمون دانشگاه‌های دولتی، غیردولتی، پیام‌نور،  غیرانتفاعی و آزاد اسلامی صورت می‌گیرد.

مشاور سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور ادامه داد: پذیرش در هر یک از کد رشته‌های  با آزمون کنکور سراسری براساس نمره کنکور و سوابق تحصیلی است.
  توکلی بیان کرد: تا ساعت ۸ صبح امروز ۳۴۷ هزار و ۹۵۶ نفر در کنکور سراسری ثبت‌نام کرده‌اند.

وی اضافه کرد: کسانی‌که تاکنون ثبت‌نام نکرده‌اند، می‌توانند با مراجعه  به سایت سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور و مطالعه دفترچه راهنمای ثبت‌نام، در صورت  واجد شرایط بودن ثبت‌نام کنند.
  کنکور سراسری در روزهای پنج‌شنبه و جمعه ۱۳ و ۱۴ تیر ۹۸ در حوزه‌های امتحانی سراسر کشور برگزار می‌شود.

انتهای پیام/۴۰۴۰/


*فردا آخرین مهلت شرکت در کنکور ۹۸/ ثبت نام ۶۵۳ هزار نفر*
دسته بندي: اخبار / کافی نت‌ها کنکورها دانشگاه‌ها ثبت نام اینترنتی / کنکور، آزمون و دانشگاه / اخبار مقطع کارشناسی ( کنکور سراسری)
امروز, 12:25

مشاور سازمان سنجش – مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش در گفتگو با ادامه داد: ثبت نام کنکور سراسری سال ۹۸ برای پذیرش دانشجو در رشته های با آزمون و دوره های روزانه، شبانه، نیمه حضوری، مجازی، پردیس‌های خودگردان دانشگاه‌ها، دانشگاه پیام نور، دانشگاه های غیر دولتی و موسسات آموزش عالی غیرانتفاعی، ظرفیت مازاد دانشگاه ها، رشته های تحصیلی با آزمون دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی صورت می گیرد.

وی گفت: ثبت نام کنکور سراسری ۹۸ از چهارشنبه ۲۴ بهمن صرفا از طریق سایت سازمان سنجش به نشانی: www.sanjesh.org  آغاز شده است و داوطلبان تا روز پنجشنبه ۲ اسفند ۹۷ فرصت دارند در این آزمون ثبت نام کنند.
توکلی یادآور شد: تا ۸ صبح امروز چهارشنبه ۳۰ بهمن ۹۷ تعداد ۶۵۳ هزار و ۵۰۸ نفر در این آزمون ثبت نام کرده اند.

وی خاطرنشان کرد: پذیرش در هر یک از رشته ها بر اساس نمره کنکور و سوابق تحصیلی همانند کنکور سال گذشته انجام می گیرد.
مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش ادامه داد: دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام بر روی سایت سازمان سنجش منتشر شده است و داوطلبان باید واجد شرایط عمومی و اختصاصی مطابق شرایط مندرج در دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام کنکور سراسری ۹۸ باشند.

وی تاکید کرد: داشتن یکی از مدارک تحصیلی شامل دیپلم نظام آموزشی جدید ۶-۳-۳، دیپلم دوره چهارساله نظام آموزشی قدیم، مدرک پیش دانشگاهی، مدرک کاردانی (فوق دیپلم) الزامی است. داوطلبان باید این مدارک را تا ۳۱ شهریور ۹۸ اخذ کرده باشند.
توکلی گفت: هر داوطلب بدون در نظر گرفتن نوع مدرک تحصیلی نظام آموزشی (دیپلم نظام آموزشی جدید و یا دیپلم نظام آموزشی قدیمی و یا مدرک پیش دانشگاهی) می تواند در یکی از گروه های آزمایشی علوم تجربی، علوم انسانی، علوم ریاضی، زبان و هنر شرکت کند.

وی تاکید کرد: هر داوطلب می تواند در صورت تمایل علاوه بر شرکت در گروه های آزمایشی اصلی در یکی از دو گروه های آزمایشی هنر و یا زبان و یا هر دو گروه آزمایشی هنر و زبان شرکت کند.
مهر، آزمون سراسری سال ۹۸ در روزهای پنجشنبه و جمعه ۱۳ و ۱۴ تیرماه در حوزه های امتحانی مربوط برگزار می گردد و کارت شرکت در آزمون سراسری سال ۹۸ از روز ۱۰ تیر ۹۸ بر روی سایت سازمان سنجش قرار می گیرد.


*دوستان میگن شده 940 هزار و 335 نفر  
**بازم دلخوش به این مقدار نباشید، چون تا 6 اسفند مهلت ثبت نام تمدید شد گویا*

----------


## Fawzi

بسلامتی :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (4): 
شما نباشی انجمن از بی اماری تلف میشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> بسلامتی
> شما نباشی انجمن از بی اماری تلف میشه


سلامت باشن!
خیلی وقته تلف شده شما تازه متوجه شدی  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## sina_hp

*تعداد کمه اينجوري ادامه پیدا کنه بین 400 تا 700 هزار تا بیشتر امار ثبت نامی کنکور 98 نميشه و بعدش میان میگن ما موفق شدیم امار ثبت نام رو کم کنیم*

----------


## Fawzi

> سلامت باشن!
> خیلی وقته تلف شده شما تازه متوجه شدی


من همیشه دیر به صحنه رسیدم :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> *تعداد کمه اينجوري ادامه پیدا کنه بین 400 تا 700 هزار تا بیشتر امار ثبت نامی کنکور 98 نميشه و بعدش میان میگن ما موفق شدیم امار ثبت نام رو کم کنیم*


امت دیقه 90ـدی رو نشناختی هنوز پسرم  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## saj8jad

> من همیشه دیر به صحنه رسیدم


خب زودتر حرکت کنید تا به موقع به صحنه برسید
پ.ن :  :Y (665):

----------


## sina_hp

*آقا تورو خدا زود تر ثبت نام کنید گفتن ديگه تاریخ ثبت نام تمدید نميشه از ما گفتن بود*

----------


## Fawzi

> خب زودتر حرکت کنید تا به موقع به صحنه برسید
> پ.ن :


( :Y (729):  :Yahoo (4):  :Y (482): )
ر ا : لطفا به تفکیک رشته ها رو هم قرار بدید . :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

> ()
> ر ا : لطفا به تفکیک رشته ها رو هم قرار بدید .


آمار تفکیکی رو دیگه باس صاحابش بیاد اعلام کنه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahdi_artur

> *آمار ثبت‌نام در کنکور سراسری به ۳۴۸ هزار نفر رسید*
> *مشاور سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور اعلام کرد: تاکنون ۳۴۷ هزار و ۹۵۶ نفر در کنکور سراسری ثبت‌نام کرده‌اند.*
> دوشنبه , ۲۹ بهمن ۱۳۹۷ ساعت ۰۸:۵۱ دانشگاه |                     آموزشی و پژوهشی 
> 
>  
> 
> حسین توکلی در گفتگو با خبرنگار حوزه آموزشی و پژوهشی گروه دانشگاه خبرگزاری آنا  درباره ثبت‌نام در آزمون سراسری اظهار کرد: ثبت‌نام در کنکور سراسری از  روز چهارشنبه ۲۴ بهمن آغاز شد و تا پنج‌شنبه دوم اسفند ادامه دارد.
> وی افزود: ثبت‌نام در کنکور برای پذیرش دانشجو در دوره‌های روزانه و  شبانه رشته‌های با آزمون دانشگاه‌های دولتی، غیردولتی، پیام‌نور،  غیرانتفاعی و آزاد اسلامی صورت می‌گیرد.
> 
> ...


سجاد داداش پارسال تا این موقع چند نفر ثبت نام کرده بودن؟

----------


## saj8jad

> سجاد داداش پارسال تا این موقع چند نفر ثبت نام کرده بودن؟


نمیدونم حقیقتا ، اگه برید این تاپیک پست ها رو بررسی کنید متوجه میشید

[مهم] : تعداد شرکت کنندگان در کنکور سراسری 1397

امروز روز 5ـم ثبت نام کنکور 98 هستش ، ببینید تا روز 5ـم ثبت نام پارسال چند نفر ثبتیدن نامشون رو  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> سجاد داداش پارسال تا این موقع چند نفر ثبت نام کرده بودن؟

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط FaezehArvin


()
ر ا : لطفا به تفکیک رشته ها رو هم قرار بدید .


فعلا نیومده*

----------


## saj8jad

> *تعداد کمه اينجوري ادامه پیدا کنه بین 400 تا 700 هزار تا بیشتر امار ثبت نامی کنکور 98 نميشه و بعدش میان میگن ما موفق شدیم امار ثبت نام رو کم کنیم*


دلخوش به این مقدار نباشید، آمار امسال بیشتر از پارسال هم خواهد شد، خیلی هم بیشتر خواهد شد

پ.ن : بازم میگم دلخوش به این مقدار نباشید!!! سنجش همه رو به مقام پزشکی خواهد رساند!!! حتی بچه های ریاضی و انسانی رو!!!  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Mysterious

> دلخوش به این مقدار نباشید، آمار امسال بیشتر از پارسال هم خواهد شد، خیلی هم بیشتر خواهد شد
> 
> پ.ن : بازم میگم دلخوش به این مقدار نباشید!!! سنجش همه رو به مقام پزشکی خواهد رساند!!! حتی بچه های ریاضی و انسانی رو!!!


به حد نصاب میرسه واسه ۹۹؟ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


دلخوش به این مقدار نباشید، آمار امسال بیشتر از پارسال هم خواهد شد، خیلی هم بیشتر خواهد شد

پ.ن : بازم میگم دلخوش به این مقدار نباشید!!! سنجش همه رو به مقام پزشکی خواهد رساند!!! حتی بچه های ریاضی و انسانی رو!!! 




یعنی شما میگی يه روز مونده به آخرین فرصت یکدفعه 500 هزار نفر به 300 هزار نفر اضافه می شن؟؟ نميشه که*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mysterious


به حد نصاب میرسه واسه ۹۹؟


منم دنبال همینم*

----------


## saj8jad

> به حد نصاب میرسه واسه ۹۹؟


والا گوی شیشه ای رو از amazon سفارش دادم! ، برسه دستم حتما میگم خدمتتون!  :Yahoo (65): 

پ.ن : مشخص نیست خواهر  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


والا گوی شیشه ای رو از amazon سفارش دادم! ، برسه دستم حتما میگم خدمتتون! 

پ.ن : مشخص نیست خواهر 


چی ميشد يه گوی داشتی بهمون می گفتی*

----------


## Mysterious

> والا گوی شیشه ای رو از amazon سفارش دادم! ، برسه دستم حتما میگم خدمتتون! 
> 
> پ.ن : مشخص نیست خواهر


 :Yahoo (4): 
یادش بخیر پارسال حرص میخوردم چرا ثبت نام میکنن انقد امسال برعکس

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> 
> یعنی شما میگی يه روز مونده به آخرین فرصت یکدفعه 500 هزار نفر به 300 هزار نفر اضافه می شن؟؟ نميشه که*


هنوز 3.5 روز مونده تا 2 بهمن ماه
 تاز 3 4 روز بعد اونم تمدید میکنن میشه یه چیزی حدود 7 8 روز دیگه
شما حساب کن روزی 50 60 هزار تا هم ثبت نام کنن میشه همون آمار ثبت نامی کنکور 97 تازه اگر بیشتر نشه
البته با این تفاوت بسیار جزمی! که خلق همیشه قهرمان پشت رشته تجربی صف کشیدن، صف کشیدنی!  :Yahoo (76): 
برا ریاضیا و انسانیا که بهشون میگن شما اصلا خودشو ناراحت نکن، بفرما دانشگاه بدون کنکور اصلا! از بس که ظرفیت دارن براشون!

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mysterious



یادش بخیر پارسال حرص میخوردم چرا ثبت نام میکنن انقد امسال برعکس


منم*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


هنوز 3.5 روز مونده تا 2 بهمن ماه
 تاز 3 4 روز بعد اونم تمدید میکنن میشه یه چیزی حدود 7 8 روز دیگه
شما حساب کن روزی 50 60 هزار تا هم ثبت نام کنن میشه همون آمار ثبت نامی کنکور 97 تازه اگر بیشتر نشه
البته با این تفاوت بسیار جزمی! که خلق همیشه قهرمان پشت رشته تجربی صف کشیدن، صف کشیدنی! 



آخه موضوع اينه که تمدید نميشه*

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> 
> آخه موضوع اينه که تمدید نميشه*


باش تا صبح دولتت بدمد!  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## saj8jad

> چرا که نه؟
> کجای دنیا دیدی یه تعداد زیاد جوون رو با درس خوندن از فساد و لاابالیگری دور کنند و نه تنها هزینه ای نداشته باشه بلکه درامد زایی هم به دنبال داشته باشه؟
> سنجش راضی خانواده ها راضی این جمع کثیر به چشم راضی 
>  پس در نتیجه گور بابای هرکی در این بین  ناراضی


اصن امت قهرمان دنبال نخود سیاهن!  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## hani77

امسال حدس میزنم تعداد کمتر میشه .چون نظام جدیدا هدایت تحصیلی داشتن و نمیشد بجز رشته ای که اسمشون نوشته شده بود برن .یه حدسه

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hani77


امسال حدس میزنم تعداد کمتر میشه .چون نظام جدیدا هدایت تحصیلی داشتن و نمیشد بجز رشته ای که اسمشون نوشته شده بود برن .یه حدسه


نرن ولی رشته خودشون رو که می تونن ثبت نام کنن ربطی نداره کم شدن دلیلش بدون آزمون هاست*

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> 
> چی ميشد يه گوی داشتی بهمون می گفتی*


خودم تصور میکنم برا 99 هم دو تا میگیرن ، یه حسه درونیه دیگه، شایدم اشتباه کرده باشم  :Yahoo (4): 
ولی همین امسال بخونین تمومش کنید بره دنبال کارش  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Fawzi

> خودم تصور میکنم برا 99 هم دو تا میگیرن ، یه حسه درونیه دیگه، شایدم اشتباه کرده باشم 
> ولی همین امسال بخونین تمومش کنید بره دنبال کارش


میشه برای 1400هم تصور کنید؟ :Yahoo (4):  :Y (744):

----------


## saj8jad

> میشه برای 1400هم تصور کنید؟


باور کنید گوی شیشه ای نرسیده هنوز!  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


امت دیقه 90ـدی رو نشناختی هنوز پسرم 


حاجی چطوری پیام شما امروز ۱۰ و ۴۶ دقیقه ثبت شده ولی ساعت گوشیم ۱۰ و ۲۷ دقیقه است؟!
ر.ا: منم هنوز ثبت نام نکردم..خیلیا موندن آخر وقت ثبت نام میکنن.شاید مدارکشون کامل نیست یا اطلاع ندارن. مطمئن باشید به بالای ۵۰۰ هزار نفر فقط واسه تجربی میرسه.*

----------


## Mysterious

> خودم تصور میکنم برا 99 هم دو تا میگیرن ، یه حسه درونیه دیگه، شایدم اشتباه کرده باشم 
> ولی همین امسال بخونین تمومش کنید بره دنبال کارش


منم همین حسُ دارم :Yahoo (4): 
سر تاثیر معدلم داشتم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> حاجی چطوری پیام شما امروز ۱۰ و ۴۶ دقیقه ثبت شده ولی ساعت گوشیم ۱۰ و ۲۷ دقیقه است؟!*


ممنون حاجیه ، والا به نظر میرسه که از معجزات شبه الهی باشه!  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## احسان0

> منم همین حسُ دارم
> سر تاثیر معدلم داشتم


هنوز معلوم نیست ولی کسایی که پشت کنکور بمونن بدبخت میشن چون سازمان سنجش که اعلام نمیکنه دوتا برگزار میشه یا نه و کلی وقت داوطالبا برا99از دست میره و برا 1400اماده میشن

----------


## hamed_duty

> میشه برای 1400هم تصور کنید؟


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (23): 

حال ما را غم آينده مشوش نکند
در بهاران نبود فکر زمستان ما را :Yahoo (4): 


چرا خسرو نينديشي تو امروز
از آن فردا که پس فردا ندارد؟ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## saj8jad

> حال ما را غم آينده مشوش نکند
> در بهاران نبود فکر زمستان ما را
> 
> 
> چرا خسرو نينديشي تو امروز
> از آن فردا که پس فردا ندارد؟


خیلیم فلسفی و کمرشکن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Fawzi

> حال ما را غم آينده مشوش نکند
> در بهاران نبود فکر زمستان ما را
> 
> 
> چرا خسرو نينديشي تو امروز
> از آن فردا که پس فردا ندارد؟


حال مرا غم سال دگر پریشان کرد
در زمستان 97 غم زمستان 98 مرا گمراه کرد

چرا شیرین نیدیشیدی تو امروز
خسرو اخرین کنکور خویش را دارد؟

 :Y (451):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط FaezehArvin


حال مرا غم سال دگر پریشان کرد
در زمستان 97 غم زمستان 98 مرا گمراه کرد

چرا شیرین نیدیشیدی تو امروز
خسرو اخرین کنکور خویش را دارد؟




خخخخخ*

----------


## hamed_duty

> حال مرا غم سال دگر پریشان کرد
> در زمستان 97 غم زمستان 98 مرا گمراه کرد
> 
> چرا شیرین نیدیشیدی تو امروز
> خسرو اخرین کنکور خویش را دارد؟



بسی حال نیست الان شعر گفتن
جان من دس بردار لطفن :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mysterious

> هنوز معلوم نیست ولی کسایی که پشت کنکور بمونن بدبخت میشن چون سازمان سنجش که اعلام نمیکنه دوتا برگزار میشه یا نه و کلی وقت داوطالبا برا99از دست میره و برا 1400اماده میشن


نه تا تابستون سال بعد گفتن مشخص میکنیم :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Amirkhan21

نگران نباشید پارسالم اینطور بوده بلاشک بالای ۵۰۰ هزار نفر خواهد رسید حداقل

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


ممنون حاجیه ، والا به نظر میرسه که از معجزات شبه الهی باشه! 


هنوز مشرف نشدم،ایشاا...قسمت همه بشه. کلا ساعت ها قاطیه..فکر میکنم مشکل انجمن باشه و به نظرم بهتره درست بشه چون آدم جوابشو نمیتونه پیدا کنه.
ر.ا: من فقط امیدوارم به حد نصاب برسه ولی خب این حد چقدره؟*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amirkhan21


نگران نباشید پارسالم اینطور بوده بلاشک بالای ۵۰۰ هزار نفر خواهد رسید حداقل


باید یا مثل پارسال باشه یا بیشتر از پارسال کمتر باشه بدبختی هست*

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> 
> باید یا مثل پارسال باشه یا بیشتر از پارسال کمتر باشه بدبختی هست*


اول اینکه تبریک بالاخره آبی شدی!
دوم اینکه سر مسائلی دارید تبادل نظر و بحث میکنید که هیچگونه دخل و تصرفی درش ندارید! 
سوم اینکه زیبا نیست!؟

----------


## hani77

حالا حدس بود .ولی الان به یقین میگم  تعداد  تجربیا  به  نسبت  پارسال  ریزش داره  دلیلش  همون  هدایت تحصیله.....تعداد کمی  حاضرن برن اون رشته های دها ن  پرکن  سوابق  تحصیلی 
بیشتر این  جمعیت  نخودی ان

----------


## DR._.ALI

من که حوصلم نمیشه برم ثبت نام کنم گزاشتم همون روز آخر اگه حوصلم شد برم نشد هم میزارم اخرای اسفند که باز چن روز میزارن واسه ثبت نام :Yahoo (106):

----------


## احسان0

> من که حوصلم نمیشه برم ثبت نام کنم گزاشتم همون روز آخر اگه حوصلم شد برم نشد هم میزارم اخرای اسفند که باز چن روز میزارن واسه ثبت نام


افرین دکی روزای اخرم ثبت نام کنی حوزه جای خوبی میفته

----------


## Miss.Sad

_خاااا مچکر_

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_بچه های امسال تبنل تر از سال گذشتن بخاطر اونه خوده من گذاشتم روز اخر بنویسم تققریبا نصف کلاسمون هم هنوز وارد سایتش هم نشدن_

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR._.ALI


من که حوصلم نمیشه برم ثبت نام کنم گزاشتم همون روز آخر اگه حوصلم شد برم نشد هم میزارم اخرای اسفند که باز چن روز میزارن واسه ثبت نام


برو بنویس الان گفتن تمدید نمیشه*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط احسان0


افرین دکی روزای اخرم ثبت نام کنی حوزه جای خوبی میفته


چه ربطی داره*

----------


## hazrate_doost

دوستان بیاین درس نخونیم راه رو برای جوانان هموار کنیم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## im.khazan

> دوستان بیاین درس نخونیم راه رو برای جوانان هموار کنیم


 :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR._.ALI

> افرین دکی روزای اخرم ثبت نام کنی حوزه جای خوبی میفته


آره کلا ثانیه های آخر بزاری ثبت نام کنی کیف و هیجانش بیشتره :Yahoo (4):

----------


## im.khazan

> *
> 
> برو بنویس الان گفتن تمدید نمیشه*


هر سال همینو میگن ولی بازم تمدید میکنن

----------


## DR._.ALI

> *
> 
> برو بنویس الان گفتن تمدید نمیشه*


چرت گفتن هر سال همینو میگن تا قبل عید دوباره 4 روز فرصت ثبت نام میدن

----------


## Dr.K98

دوستان، این ثبت نام کنکور مرحله دوم و یا حتی سومی واسه تمدید نداره؟
من میخوام اون آااااخراش ثبت نام کنم که عین این گلادیاتورا وارد میدون کنکور بشم، یه حس خوبی بهم میده.

پ.ن: سجاد از حرفای منتقدانت خیلی خوشم میاد.
عالی هستی پسر. :Yahoo (8):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dr.K98


دوستان، این ثبت نام کنکور مرحله دوم و یا حتی سومی واسه تمدید نداره؟
من میخوام اون آااااخراش ثبت نام کنم که عین این گلادیاتورا وارد میدون کنکور بشم، یه حس خوبی بهم میده.

پ.ن: سجاد از حرفای منتقدانت خیلی خوشم میاد.
عالی هستی پسر.


فعلا گفتن تمدید نداره نباید ریسک کرد بهتر همین الان هر کس ثبت نام کنه و کار امروز رو به فردا نندازه*

----------


## Miss.Sad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


هنوز 3.5 روز مونده تا 2 بهمن ماه
 تاز 3 4 روز بعد اونم تمدید میکنن میشه یه چیزی حدود 7 8 روز دیگه
شما حساب کن روزی 50 60 هزار تا هم ثبت نام کنن میشه همون آمار ثبت نامی کنکور 97 تازه اگر بیشتر نشه
البته با این تفاوت بسیار جزمی! که خلق همیشه قهرمان پشت رشته تجربی صف کشیدن، صف کشیدنی! 
برا ریاضیا و انسانیا که بهشون میگن شما اصلا خودشو ناراحت نکن، بفرما دانشگاه بدون کنکور اصلا! از بس که ظرفیت دارن براشون!



البته 2 اسفند ماه_

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_این الان فقط واسه تجربیه؟  یا ریاضی تجربی انسانی هنر زبان باهم؟_

----------


## Dr.K98

به جامعه آماری اصلا توجه نکنید،۳۰۰ هزار تا یا ۸۰۰ هزار تاش هیچ فرقی به حال کسی که جمع کل درصداش به صدم نمیرسه، نمیکنه.
مهم: افزایش ظرفیت رشته های تاپ هستش، که الحمدورالله(چی گفتم  :Yahoo (23): ) اونم سازمان سنجش انجام نمیده.
کلن در هر زمینه ای فقط رو خودتون حساب باز کنید دوستان.

----------


## saj8jad

> _
> 
> البته 2 اسفند ماه_


آره راست میگی  :Yahoo (94): 
ببخشید اشتباه لپی بود دیگه! نیس چون من تو بهمن سیروسلوک میکنم واسه همونه!  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Neo.Healer

من هنوز ثبتنام نکردم
کلا دقیقه 90 ای بودم هرسال :Yahoo (21): 
عمدی هم نیس وقت نمیشه :Yahoo (117):

----------


## saj8jad

> دوستان، این ثبت نام کنکور مرحله دوم و یا حتی سومی واسه تمدید نداره؟
> من میخوام اون آااااخراش ثبت نام کنم که عین این گلادیاتورا وارد میدون کنکور بشم، یه حس خوبی بهم میده.
> 
> پ.ن: سجاد از حرفای منتقدانت خیلی خوشم میاد.
> عالی هستی پسر.


نه به نظرم همین یک مرحله هستش
سال های قبل که دو مرحله ای بود 1 بهمن شروع میکردن نهایتا 10 بهمن تمومش میکردن، اواسط اسفند هم یه فرجه 3  روزه میدادن برای اونایی که جا موندن تا بتونن ثبت نام کنن
در صورتی که امسال از اواخر بهمن شروع شده تا نهایتا 5 اسفند تمومش میکنن و دو مرحله ای نمیشه به نظرم
لکن نتیجه اخلاقی که اینجا حاصل میشه اینه که خلق قهرمان و امت همیشه در صحنه زودتر برید ثبت نام کنید و به فکر مرحله دوم نباشید
+
آها عین گلادیاتورا وارد میدون میشی بعدشم لابد از خواب پا میشی  :Yahoo (94):  ، داداش فیلم هندی که نی  :Yahoo (4):  

پ.ن : از حرفای منتقدانه من خوشت میاد؟! ، چرا؟!  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Dr.K98

آره،درست میگی،همین ۴شنبه،۵شنبه ثبت نام میکنم.

خب پستایی که میزاری،یه آدم بی اعصاب باحالو تو ذهنم تصویر سازی میکنه و وقتی میخونمشون خوشم میاد.

----------


## V_buqs

> *آمار ثبت‌نام در کنکور سراسری به ۳۴۸ هزار نفر رسید*
> *مشاور سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور اعلام کرد: تاکنون ۳۴۷ هزار و ۹۵۶ نفر در کنکور سراسری ثبت‌نام کرده‌اند.*
> دوشنبه , ۲۹ بهمن ۱۳۹۷ ساعت ۰۸:۵۱ دانشگاه |                     آموزشی و پژوهشی 
> 
>  
> 
> حسین توکلی در گفتگو با خبرنگار حوزه آموزشی و پژوهشی گروه دانشگاه خبرگزاری آنا  درباره ثبت‌نام در آزمون سراسری اظهار کرد: ثبت‌نام در کنکور سراسری از  روز چهارشنبه ۲۴ بهمن آغاز شد و تا پنج‌شنبه دوم اسفند ادامه دارد.
> وی افزود: ثبت‌نام در کنکور برای پذیرش دانشجو در دوره‌های روزانه و  شبانه رشته‌های با آزمون دانشگاه‌های دولتی، غیردولتی، پیام‌نور،  غیرانتفاعی و آزاد اسلامی صورت می‌گیرد.
> 
> ...


منم ثبت نام کنم میشه 347957  :Yahoo (4): )) 


آمار دقیق ندادن؟ ینی نگفتن مثلا رشته تجربی 200 هزار ریاضی اینقدر و ...

----------


## Dr.K98

منم ثبت نام کنم میشه: 347958  :Yahoo (23): 
بچه ها بیاید سریع نام کنیم، جمعیت بره بالا، دورهمی خوش بگذرونیم.
به صرف کیک و آب معدنی، همراه با ۲۷۰ سوال تفننی میباشد.
به دوستان و آشنایان اطلاع بدهید.
کمتر از ۲۰ هفته تا انفجار مغز ها

----------


## saj8jad

> آره،درست میگی،همین ۴شنبه،۵شنبه ثبت نام میکنم.
> 
> خب پستایی که میزاری،یه آدم بی اعصاب باحالو تو ذهنم تصویر سازی میکنه و وقتی میخونمشون خوشم میاد.


از من میشنوی همین الان برو ثبت نام کن خیال خودتو راحت کن ، خودم صبح علی الطلوع هنو آفتاب نزده بود ثبتیدم نامم رو  :Yahoo (94): 

آدم بی اعصاب ولی باحال  :Yahoo (35):  ، پارادوکسیکال نیست به نظر خودت!؟!!! 
مگه آدم بی اعصاب باحال هم میشه باشه!؟ یا آدم باحال مگه میشه بی اعصاب باشه؟!!
رو زمینی که ما داریم زندگی میکنیم والا نمیشه، حالا اگر در سایر کرات کشف شده میشه، من اون رو دیگه خبر ندارم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr.K98

در حد سیاوش مفیدی بی اعصابی. نه در حد مرگ.
خدایی تو ایران هر چیزی ممکنه و پیش میاد.

----------


## saj8jad

> منم ثبت نام کنم میشه 347957 )) 
> 
> 
> آمار دقیق ندادن؟ ینی نگفتن مثلا رشته تجربی 200 هزار ریاضی اینقدر و ...


نه دادا اشتب داری میزنی! این آمار ما کله صبح ساعت 8ـه نه الان که n هزار نفر دیگه ثبت نام کردن  :Yahoo (65): 

نه والا آمار تفکیکی ندادن ارواح عمه جانشون  :Yahoo (4): 




> در حد سیاوش مفیدی بی اعصابی. نه در حد مرگ.
> خدایی تو ایران هر چیزی ممکنه و پیش میاد.


تسلیمم عزیز، تسیلم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahdi_artur

> نه دادا اشتب داری میزنی! این آمار ما کله صبح ساعت 8ـه نه الان که n هزار نفر دیگه ثبت نام کردن 
> 
> نه والا آمار تفکیکی ندادن ارواح عمه جانشون 
> 
> تسلیمم عزیز، تسیلم


سجاد پس تو اونجا چیکار میکنی؟
ناسلامتی باید لحظه به لحظه آمار جدید رو برسونی :Yahoo (20): 
90 نفر منتظرن آمار جدیدو منتشر کنی  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## saj8jad

> سجاد پس تو اونجا چیکار میکنی؟
> ناسلامتی باید لحظه به لحظه آمار جدید رو برسونی
> 90 نفر منتظرن آمار جدیدو منتشر کنی


عزیزم! فرزندم! من که مسئول آمار سازمان سنجش نیستم که  :Yahoo (4): 

اینان! والا صاحاباش اینان!

----------


## mahdi_artur

> عزیزم! فرزندم! من که مسئول آمار سازمان سنجش نیستم که 
> 
> اینان! والا صاحاباش اینان!


*سجاد خدایی تا حالا انقدر نخندیده بودم
دمت گرم 
تاپیکت روحیمو عوض کرد*

----------


## saj8jad

> *سجاد خدایی تا حالا انقدر نخندیده بودم
> دمت گرم 
> تاپیکت روحیمو عوض کرد*


خوبه حوشحالم از این بابت  :Yahoo (1): 
این شکلکه  :Y (665):  هست با کدومشون قرابت ظاهری داره؟  :Yahoo (94): 

*پ.ن :* حالا که تاپیک از دست رفتس و به فـنا رفته! و بحث خنده س جا داره یادی هم کنیم از این پوستر ناناز که چند وقت پیش درستش کردم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr.K98

ووواااااایییی سجاد بوغرآن ترکیدم ع خنده.
خیییلییییی باحالی.خیلی دوس دارم بعد کنکور ببینمت.
پستات انفجاریه.
اصن داغونتم خدایی. :Yahoo (23):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


خوبه حوشحالم از این بابت 
این شکلکه  هست با کدومشون قرابت ظاهری داره؟ 

پ.ن : حالا که تاپیک از دست رفتس و به فـنا رفته! و بحث خنده س جا داره یادی هم کنیم از این پوستر ناناز که چند وقت پیش درستش کردم 





سجاد فقط عمادی ديگه نیست*

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> 
> سجاد فقط عمادی ديگه نیست*


بهتر، شرش کم  :Yahoo (4): 
شر یکی هم که کمتر بشه بازم غنیمت جنگیه در نوع خودش  :Yahoo (105): 
الان ناراحتی تو!؟  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## saj8jad

دوستان عزیز میتونید از این لینک همه اخبار و اطلاعات لحظه ای مربوط به کنکور رو جویا بشید ؛

https://tnews.ir/search?q=%DA%A9%D9%...A9%D9%88%D8%B1

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


بهتر، شرش کم 
شر یکی هم که کمتر بشه بازم غنیمت جنگیه در نوع خودش 
الان ناراحتی تو!؟ 


نه جایگزینش عکسش رو بذار خسرو ساکی فکر کنم باشه*

----------


## God_of_war

من هنوز ثبت نام نکردم چون میخوام یه عکس خوشگل بگیرم اخه رتبه برتر شدنم دنگ و فنگ داره دیگه باید عکس ادم خوب باشه  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## im.khazan

> من هنوز ثبت نام نکردم چون میخوام یه عکس خوشگل بگیرم اخه رتبه برتر شدنم دنگ و فنگ داره دیگه باید عکس ادم خوب باشه


چه دغدغه ی جالبی داری :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr.K98

رتبه برتر شدین، دم دانشگاه تهران قرار بزارید،همو ببینیم.

----------


## hossein-ml

> فایل پیوست 85716
> 
> ROCKSTAR COMPANY IN IRAN


 اینو 98 کنین بزاریم تو اینستا :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Saturn8

> اینو 98 کنین بزاریم تو اینستا


بلدنیستم))))

----------


## Saturn8

ROCKSTAR COMPANY IN IRAN PRESENTED
WITH US FELLING STRESS IN EVERY ASPECT OF LIFE
:troll (4)::troll (4)::troll (4):

:troll (9):

----------


## hamed_duty

> خوبه حوشحالم از این بابت 
> این شکلکه  هست با کدومشون قرابت ظاهری داره؟ 
> 
> *پ.ن :* حالا که تاپیک از دست رفتس و به فـنا رفته! و بحث خنده س جا داره یادی هم کنیم از این پوستر ناناز که چند وقت پیش درستش کردم



وای خدااااااا :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## V_buqs

> عزیزم! فرزندم! من که مسئول آمار سازمان سنجش نیستم که 
> 
> اینان! والا صاحاباش اینان!




چقدر قیافه سمت راستیه شبیه عکس روی جلد ادبیاته گاج هست  :Yahoo (4):  (امیدوارم فهمیده باشید کیو میگم  :Yahoo (4):  )

----------


## Dr.K98

شبیه اخوان ثالثه.
اول که دیدمش، فکر کردم خیلی جلب و جدیه، ولی مصاحبشو که دیدم، نظرم عوض شد. طفلی خیلی معصوم و مهربونه.

----------


## Dr.K98

از دوستان کسی هست به من تاپیک زدن رو یاد بده؟
میخوام دو تا مجموعه مهم رو نظر سنجی کنم.

پ.ن: همین کم مونده تو تاپیک زدن یاد بگیری، خدا بخیر کنه.

----------


## Fawzi

> از دوستان کسی هست به من تاپیک زدن رو یاد بده؟
> میخوام دو تا مجموعه مهم رو نظر سنجی کنم.
> 
> پ.ن: همین کم مونده تو تاپیک زدن یاد بگیری، خدا بخیر کنه.


پاتوق کنکوریها
 کادر (ارسال موضوع جدید ) .

----------


## sina_hp

*حدود 500 هزار نفر تا صبح امروز ثبت نام کردن خدا کنه بازم تمدید کنن*

----------


## Miss.Sad

> *حدود 500 هزار نفر تا صبح امروز ثبت نام کردن خدا کنه بازم تمدید کنن*


تا 5 شنبه به 900 هزار میرسه حتی بیشتر

----------


## saj8jad

تا ساعت 8 صبح امروز 499 هزار و 188 نفر در کنکور سراسری 98 ثبت‌نام کرده‌اند

----------


## Mrya

> تا ساعت 8 صبح امروز 499 هزار و 188 نفر در کنکور سراسری 98 ثبت‌نام کرده‌اند


اغا نخندید بم ناموسا ولی  توی فرم ثبتنام نوشته تاریخ اخذ مدرک دیپلم با روز و ماه :Yahoo (19):  
مدارکمم نست :Yahoo (19):  چه غلطی باید بخورم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Dr.K98

[QUOTE=FaezehArvin;1440155]پاتوق کنکوریها
 کادر (ارسال موضوع جدید ) .[/QUOTE
ممنون آبجی، یادگرفتم.
:troll (4)::troll (4): ها ها ها یااااااااد گرفتم.

----------


## maryam13

> اغا نخندید بم ناموسا ولی  توی فرم ثبتنام نوشته تاریخ اخذ مدرک دیپلم با روز و ماه 
> مدارکمم نست چه غلطی باید بخورم


مهم نیست تاریخ رو 31خرداد بزن

----------


## saj8jad

> اغا نخندید بم ناموسا ولی  توی فرم ثبتنام نوشته تاریخ اخذ مدرک دیپلم با روز و ماه 
> مدارکمم نست چه غلطی باید بخورم


اگر خرداد فارغ التحصیل شدید میزنید : 03/31
اگر شهریور فارغ التحصیل شدید میزنید : 06/31

----------


## Mrya

> اگر خرداد فارغ التحصیل شدید میزنید : 03/31
> اگر شهریور فارغ التحصیل شدید میزنید : 06/31


مرسی ..بعد یسعال دیگ من گروه ازمایشی هنرم خب،باید باز اون تیک علاقمند به شرکت در گروه ازمایشی هنر میباشم رو بزنم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

> مرسی ..بعد یسعال دیگ من گروه ازمایشی هنرم خب،باید باز اون تیک علاقمند به شرکت در گروه ازمایشی هنر میباشم رو بزنم


نه دیگه، شما همون اول گروه آزمایشی اصلی رو هنر انتخاب میکنید
اون برای کسانی هست که مثلا گروه اصلی آزمایشی شون تجربی هستش میخوان هنر هم شرکت کنن باید اون تیک رو بزنن

----------


## Mrya

> نه دیگه، شما همون اول گروه آزمایشی اصلی رو هنر انتخاب میکنید
> اون برای کسانی هست که مثلا گروه اصلی آزمایشی شون تجربی هستش میخوان هنر هم شرکت کنن باید اون تیک رو بزنن


تشکر :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Mrya

اغا من تاییذ و. ادامه رو زدم و صفحه رفت :Yahoo (21):  نه فرمی اورذ نه چیزی الان ثبتنام شدم یا. نه ای خدا مردم از دست این سنجش :Yahoo (2):

----------


## saj8jad

> پاتوق کنکوریها
>  کادر (ارسال موضوع جدید ) .[/QUOTE
> ممنون آبجی، یادگرفتم.
> :troll (4)::troll (4): ها ها ها یااااااااد گرفتم.




*پ.ن :* فقط ریکشن مایک پنس  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mrya


مرسی ..بعد یسعال دیگ من گروه ازمایشی هنرم خب،باید باز اون تیک علاقمند به شرکت در گروه ازمایشی هنر میباشم رو بزنم


اگر میخواید کنکور هنر بدید بله باید اون تیک رو بزنید.*

----------


## saj8jad

> اغا من تاییذ و. ادامه رو زدم و صفحه رفت نه فرمی اورذ نه چیزی الان ثبتنام شدم یا. نه ای خدا مردم از دست این سنجش


یه امت رو دق دادی شما یه تنه  :Yahoo (4): 
نه ثبت نام شما کامل نشده
آخرش یه فرم میده که شامل کد پیگیری ثبت نام و اطلاعات و عکس و ... هستش که باس پرینت بگیرید ازش

----------


## Mrya

> یه امت رو دق دادی شما یه تنه 
> نه ثبت نام شما کامل نشده
> آخرش یه فرم میده که شامل کد پیگیری ثبت نام و اطلاعات و عکس و ... هستش که باس پرینت بگیرید ازش


حالا پرید :Yahoo (19):  باید برم از اول واییییی

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> اگر میخواید کنکور هنر بدید بله باید اون تیک رو بزنید.*


گروه اصلی (یا کنکور اصلی) ایشون کنکور هنر هستش
داوطلب مثلا گروه تجربی نیست که بخواد کنکور هنر یا زبان هم شرکت کنه که نیاز باشه اون تیک رو بزنه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saj8jad

> حالا پرید باید برم از اول واییییی


آره دیگه
منم دقیقا تا آخرش رفته بودم موقع وارد کردن آدرس محل سکونت backspace رو یه صحنه زدم یه دفعه همه چی پرید  :Yahoo (21):  مجبور شدم دوباره از اول شروع کنم  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mrya


اغا من تاییذ و. ادامه رو زدم و صفحه رفت نه فرمی اورذ نه چیزی الان ثبتنام شدم یا. نه ای خدا مردم از دست این سنجش


برو کافی نت پول میگیرن ولی خیالت راحت میشه*

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


گروه اصلی (یا کنکور اصلی) ایشون کنکور هنر هستش
داوطلب مثلا گروه تجربی نیست که بخواد کنکور هنر یا زبان هم شرکت کنه که نیاز باشه اون تیک رو بزنه 



آهان پس اشتباه متوجه شدم چون خودم تجربی بودم تیک علاقه دارم در کنکور زبان هم شرکت کنم رو زدم.*

----------


## maryam13

امسال تجربی تا 700هزار  نفر راحت شرکت کننده داره

----------


## Mrya

> آره دیگه
> منم دقیقا تا آخرش رفته بودم موقع وارد کردن آدرس محل سکونت backspace رو یه صحنه زدم یه دفعه همه چی پرید  مجبور شدم دوباره از اول شروع کنم


تموم شد اغا :Yahoo (4):  پیرشدیما :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط maryam13


امسال تجربی تا 700هزار  نفر راحت شرکت کننده داره


امیدوارم*

----------


## ZAPATA

> امسال تجربی تا 700هزار  نفر راحت شرکت کننده داره


تازه امسال از بس گفتن 2 دفترچه 2 دفترچه داریم
خیلیا ممکن هستش فک کنن امسال کنکور خبریه
میگن ماهم بریم ثبت نام کنیم شاید فرجی شد
.....................
 :Yahoo (20): 
امسال کنکور بس عجیبیست
 :Yahoo (117):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ZAPATA


تازه امسال از بس گفتن 2 دفترچه 2 دفترچه داریم
خیلیا ممکن هستش فک کنن امسال کنکور خبریه
میگن ماهم بریم ثبت نام کنیم شاید فرجی شد
.....................

امسال کنکور بس عجیبیست



نیست عین روال قبله*

----------


## saj8jad

> تموم شد اغا پیرشدیما

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> نه دیگه، شما همون اول گروه آزمایشی اصلی رو هنر انتخاب میکنید
> اون برای کسانی هست که مثلا گروه اصلی آزمایشی شون تجربی هستش میخوان هنر هم شرکت کنن باید اون تیک رو بزنن




الان تعداد ثبت نا کنندگان زیاد باشه خوبه یا بد؟

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط parastu23


الان تعداد ثبت نا کنندگان زیاد باشه خوبه یا بد؟


خوبه باید زیاد باشه تعداد*

----------


## saj8jad

> الان تعداد ثبت نا کنندگان زیاد باشه خوبه یا بد؟


هر چی بیشتر بشه بهتره ظاهرا

----------


## ZAPATA

> الان تعداد ثبت نا کنندگان زیاد باشه خوبه یا بد؟


زیاد باشه بیشتر فاز میده
 :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Saboor Zed

آقا کسی از زمان ثبت نام دانشگاه امام حسین خبر داره که چ وقته؟

----------


## konkor98

سلام .. کافی نت برام اون تیک شرکت در کنکور 97 رو نزد .. منم رفت سایت سنجش برای ویرایش ولی از اول همه چی اومده .. یعنی باید از اول مراحل رو برم؟ شماره پرونده و کد پیگیری تغییر میکنه بعد از ویرایش؟

----------


## Arnold

عاقا امسال تجربی 800 هزار نفر میشه از ما گفتن

----------


## im.khazan

> *
> 
> خوبه باید زیاد باشه تعداد*


چرا؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## hossein-ml

من دست به ثبت نامم خوبه پارسال بعد ثبت نام کردنم یهو از 500 شد 750 هزار نفر میترسم الان برم ثبت نام کنم بشه 1 میلیون :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط im.khazan


چرا؟


هیجانش بیشتره*

----------


## Neda98

کد عنوان مدرک پیش دانشگاهی چنده؟
گفته صفحه ۳۴ دفترچه راهنما ولی اونجا چیزی نیست.
لطفا زود جواب بدین؟

----------


## sina_hp

*تعداد شده بالای 500 هزار تا امکان تمدید هم وجود داره*

----------


## sina_hp

*سجاد لطفا عنوان تاپیک رو به روز کن*

----------


## AmirAria

*یک میلیون و 100هزار نفر 
بیشترین آمار تجربی با 750 هزار تا 800 هزار 
حدس منه*

----------


## Mysterious

> *تعداد شده بالای 500 هزار تا امکان تمدید هم وجود داره*


منبع؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

بچه ها واس من کافی نت ثبتنام کرده برگه رو داد بهم 
الان روش اصلا ننوشته نظام قدیم.....درسته؟

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Curer


بچه ها واس من کافی نت ثبتنام کرده برگه رو داد بهم 
الان روش اصلا ننوشته نظام قدیم.....درسته؟


نمی نویسه*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mysterious


منبع؟


خبرش رو پیدا نکردم ولی مثل این که آقای توکلی گفته*

----------


## Neo.Healer

> *
> 
> نمی نویسه*


ممنون
قبلش به بابام گفته بودم تاکید کن نظام قدیمه....نگفته بود...نگران بودم  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## zahed.

نوشته تیمی واحدی یا سالی واحدی 
این نشونه نظام قدیمه 
نظام جدید نوشته 633
فکر کنم

----------


## Accident

سلام. تاریخ 2 اسفند مثل سال های قبل تمدید میشه درسته؟ اگر تمدید شدنش حتمی است من فعلا ثبت نام نکنم؟

----------


## sina_hp

*653 هزار نفر ثبت نام کردن و هنوز صحبتی از تمدید نیست*

----------


## hamed_duty

> *653 هزار نفر ثبت نام کردن و هنوز صحبتی از تمدید نیست*


گفتن که تمدیدی در کار نخواهد بود..میگم شرکت کننده ها کم نیست؟..فعلا 1/5روز مونده البته.. :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamed79


گفتن که تمدیدی در کار نخواهد بود..میگم شرکت کننده ها کم نیست؟..فعلا 1/5روز مونده البته..


منم همينو می گم
چطور ارشد و دکتری رو تمدید کردن بعد کنکور سراسری رو نمی کنن*

----------


## Fawzi

> گفتن که تمدیدی در کار نخواهد بود..میگم شرکت کننده ها کم نیست؟..فعلا 1/5روز مونده البته..


آرامش قبل طوفانه  :Yahoo (4): 
یهو فردا میبینید 1میلیون ب جمعیت اضاف شد  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4): (زبونم لال  :Yahoo (21):  )

----------


## Fawzi

> *
> 
> منم همينو می گم
> چطور ارشد و دکتری رو تمدید کردن بعد کنکور سراسری رو نمی کنن*


برای کاسب شدن دو قرون مایه تیله بیشتر 
تمدیدو به اجرا میزارن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط FaezehArvin


برای کاسب شدن دو قرون مایه تیله بیشتر 
تمدیدو به اجرا میزارن 


تمدید می کنند که خدا عمرشون نده   امسالی فکر کنم با این گرونی اب خالی هم سر جلسه نمی دنمون*

----------


## hamed_duty

> آرامش قبل طوفانه 
> یهو فردا میبینید 1میلیون ب جمعیت اضاف شد (زبونم لال  )


 :Yahoo (114): ای بابا

ماهمین را هم طوفان پنداشتیم//ظاهرا ثبت نام هارا به روز آخر بگذاشتیم :Yahoo (21): 
گویند خبری نخواهد بود از تمدید//زین سبب شد پرچم علم یقین افراشتیم
که بگوییم امسال تعداد کم است//اما ظاهرا چرت و پرت انگاشتیم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## hamed_duty

> برای کاسب شدن دو قرون مایه تیله بیشتر 
> تمدیدو به اجرا میزارن


الان منی که هم زبان شرکت کردم هم تجربی 2 نفر محسوب میشم؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## AmirAria

*تمدید میکنن ، ولی پیک ثبت نام 24 ساعت آخره ، رشد میره رو حالت نمایی*

----------


## Fawzi

> ای بابا
> 
> ماهمین را هم طوفان پنداشتیم//ظاهرا ثبت نام هارا به روز آخر بگذاشتیم
> گویند خبری نخواهد بود از تمدید//زین سبب شد پرچم علم یقین افراشتیم
> که بگوییم امسال تعداد کم است//اما ظاهرا چرت و پرت انگاشتیم


 :Y (771): 
من خودم ارامش بودم // طوفانی قبل اعلام نتایج بودم :Y (567): 
حال نیست خبری از تمدید //گوی شیشه ای سجاد هم بشد از نظرها،  ناپدید :Yahoo (117): 
ندادند توضیحمان چرا جمعیت ریزش کرد//ظاهرا کاسه ای پشت ویترین سنجش خیزش کرد  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Mehr_b

_دوستان روند ثبتنام مثه پارساله؟_

----------


## Fawzi

> الان منی که هم زبان شرکت کردم هم تجربی 2 نفر محسوب میشم؟


مدال زیباترین سوال هم تعلق میگیره به شما  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Miss.Sad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط FaezehArvin


مدال زیباترین سوال هم تعلق میگیره به شما 


سوال منم هس )_

----------


## hamed_duty

> من خودم ارامش بودم // طوفانی قبل اعلام نتایج بودم
> حال نیست خبری از تمدید //گوی شیشه ای سجاد هم بشد از نظرها،  ناپدید
> ندادند توضیحمان چرا جمعیت ریزش کرد//ظاهرا کاسه ای پشت ویترین سنجش خیزش کرد


 :Y (451):  :Y (451):  :Y (451):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (109): تسلیم :Y (571):  :Y (571):

----------


## Fawzi

> _
> 
> سوال منم هس )_


عجیبترین کنکور قرن رو داریم تو باکس کنکورای سنجش :Yahoo (4): 
ب احتمالا زیاد اره دیگه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Miss.Sad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط FaezehArvin


عجیبترین کنکور قرن رو داریم تو باکس کنکورای سنجش
ب احتمالا زیاد اره دیگه 


عاغا قبول نیس من دو نفرم باید زبانا و هنرا رو در نظر نگیرن )))_

----------


## saj8jad

> الان منی که هم زبان شرکت کردم هم تجربی 2 نفر محسوب میشم؟


نه دوست گرامی
وقتی میگن 600 هزار نفر شرکت کردن، یعنی این 600 هزار تا ممکنه هر کدوم دو یا سه گروه آزمایشی شرکت کنن که اگر بخوایم اونطوری حساب کنیم یه چیزی بالایی 800 900 هزار نفر ظاهرا شرکت کردن تا الان

----------


## Mehr_b

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mehr_b


دوستان روند ثبتنام مثه پارساله؟ 



#سوال سوال

من عکس اسکن شده ندارم میتونم بی استرس بذارم واسه فردا یا دَنگو فنگ داره ثبتنامش_

----------


## Fawzi

> _
> 
> عاغا قبول نیس من دو نفرم باید زبانا و هنرا رو در نظر نگیرن )))_


سجاد بزرگوار اعلام کردند فقط یکبار شمارشتون میکنند  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Fawzi

> _
> 
> 
> #سوال سوال
> 
> من عکس اسکن شده ندارم میتونم بی استرس بذارم واسه فردا یا دَنگو فنگ داره ثبتنامش_



بزارید فردا 
تمدید هم میکنن .

----------


## saj8jad

> من خودم ارامش بودم // طوفانی قبل اعلام نتایج بودم
> حال نیست خبری از تمدید //*گوی شیشه ای سجاد هم بشد از نظرها،  ناپدید*
> ندادند توضیحمان چرا جمعیت ریزش کرد//ظاهرا کاسه ای پشت ویترین سنجش خیزش کرد


در تماسی که دقایقی قبل با مسئولان amazon داشتم گویا شنبه تو تایم اداری به دستم میرسه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Fawzi

> در تماسی که دقایقی قبل با مسئولان amazon داشتم گویا شنبه تو تایم اداری به دستم میرسه


ما رو بی خبر نزارید عمو سجاد :Y (636):  :Yahoo (4): 
امیدوارم اخرین شنبه ای باشه که قولشو میدی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> _
> 
> 
> #سوال سوال
> 
> من عکس اسکن شده ندارم میتونم بی استرس بذارم واسه فردا یا دَنگو فنگ داره ثبتنامش_


به نظرم تا یکشنبه هفته آینده تمدیدش میکنن
ولی شما هر چه زودتر ثبت نام کنید بهتره چون عامل «اینجا ایران است» رو هم باید مد نظر داشته باشید
با سپاس

----------


## saj8jad

> ما رو بی خبر نزارید عمو سجاد
> امیدوارم اخرین شنبه ای باشه که قولشو میدی


خدا کنه که بیاید و بیاورند!  :Yahoo (4): 
امیدوارم از اون شنبه های معروف نباشه  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## hamed_duty

> خدا کنه که بیاید و بیاورند! 
> امیدوارم از اون شنبه های معروف نباشه


کله جف بیزوس خودش 1پا گوی شیشه ای هست...نکند سرش را میخواهی؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mehr_b

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط FaezehArvin


بزارید فردا 
تمدید هم میکنن .







 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


به نظرم تا یکشنبه هفته آینده تمدیدش میکنن
ولی شما هر چه زودتر ثبت نام کنید بهتره چون عامل «اینجا ایران است» رو هم باید مد نظر داشته باشید
با سپاس



خیلی تشکر 
فقط اطلاعات ثبتامی پارسالو داشته باشم اوکیه همه چی؟؟ 
_

----------


## sina_hp

*من فکر می کنم پیک ثبت نام امروز و مخصوصا فردا باشه نهایت هجوم رو فردا شاهد خواهیم بود*

----------


## saj8jad

> کله جف بیزوس خودش 1پا گوی شیشه ای هست...نکند سرش را میخواهی؟


نفهمیدم کلا چی گفتی، میشه بی زحمت زیرنویس کنی؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> _
> خیلی تشکر 
> فقط اطلاعات ثبتامی پارسالو داشته باشم اوکیه همه چی؟؟ 
> _


خواهش میکنم
آره ، شماره پرونده + کد پیگیری ثبت نام رو داشته باشید + از فرم آخر هم پرینت بگیرید اوکیه

----------


## Mehr_b

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


خواهش میکنم
آره ، شماره پرونده + کد پیگیری ثبت نام رو داشته باشید + از فرم آخر هم پرینت بگیرید اوکیه


__
فقط فائزه جاان تو امتیاز گفتن روزوماه فارغ التحصیلی
یادم نیست روز 30یا 31 شایدم قبلتر,, هوایی یه چیز بزنم
یا تو ریز نمرات سوابق تحصیلی اون تاریخو میشه پیدا کرد ؟
بازم ممنون ازتون_

----------


## Fawzi

> نفهمیدم کلا چی گفتی، میشه بی زحمت زیرنویس کنی؟


منظورش مدیر عامل شرکتتونه دیگه  :Yahoo (4): 
نمیشناسیش عمو ؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hamed_duty

> نفهمیدم کلا چی گفتی، میشه بی زحمت زیرنویس کنی؟


جفری بیزوس دا :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (65): 
رئیس آمازون
کچله :Yahoo (9):

----------


## Fawzi

> _
> خیلی تشکر 
> فقط اطلاعات ثبتامی پارسالو داشته باشم اوکیه همه چی؟؟ 
> _


اره عزیزم
فقط تو امتیاز گفتم روز و ماه رو هم میخواد بزنید 31خرداد سال فارغ التحصیلیتون :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mehr_b

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط FaezehArvin


اره عزیزم
فقط تو امتیاز گفتم روز و ماه رو هم میخواد بزنید 31خرداد سال فارغ التحصیلیتون


بله دیدم ممنون عزیزم 
خواهش یه لحظه پست بلایمو ببینین 
تاریخ دقیقشو میشه بعدن ویرایش کرد درسته؟
_

----------


## Fawzi

> _بله دیدم ممنون عزیزم 
> خواهش یه لحظه پست بلایمو ببینین 
> تاریخ دقیقشو میشه بعدن ویرایش کرد درسته؟
> _


روی گواهی نامه تحصیلیتون تاریخو کامل زده
بله امکان ویرایش هست
البته فکر نمیکنم زیاد مهم باشه تاریخش! بهرحال به گواهیتون مراجعه کنید :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Mehr_b

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط FaezehArvin


روی گواهی نامه تحصیلیتون تاریخو کامل زده
بله امکان ویرایش هست
البته فکر نمیکنم زیاد مهم باشه تاریخش! بهرحال به گواهیتون مراجعه کنید


لطف کردی عزیزم ,, موفق باشین_

----------


## saj8jad

> _
> فقط فائزه جاان تو امتیاز گفتن روزوماه فارغ التحصیلی
> یادم نیست روز 30یا 31 شایدم قبلتر,, هوایی یه چیز بزنم
> یا تو ریز نمرات سوابق تحصیلی اون تاریخو میشه پیدا کرد ؟
> بازم ممنون ازتون_


فارغ التحصیل خردا باید 31 خرداد بزنه
فارغ التحصیل شهریور باید 31 شهریور بزنه

----------


## saj8jad

> منظورش مدیر عامل شرکتتونه دیگه 
> نمیشناسیش عمو ؟


عه، نمیشناختمش 
یعنی در اصل اسمش رو نمیدونستم خخخ  :Yahoo (4): 




> جفری بیزوس دا
> رئیس آمازون
> کچله


اوه شت! تازه دوزاری عامو افتاد  :Yahoo (4):  ، اسمش رو نمیدونستم حقیقتا  :Yahoo (94): 

پ.ن : عزیزم گفتم زیرنویس کن نه اینکه با رسم شکل توضیح بدی!  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hossein-ml

دلخوش به این مقدار نباشید
با چند نفر از دوستان که حرف میزدم اونام ثبت نام نکردن منم امروز ثبت نام میکنم ایشالله مثل پارسال یهوو بشه 1 کرور داوطلب :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mr.Hin

دوستان اطلاع دارید میشه سهمیه رو مناطق زد و بعد ویرایش کرد به 5 درصدی؟ فکر  کنم پارسال حتی بعد از اعلام نتایج هم میشد کد ایثار واسه سهمیه زد درسته؟

----------


## DR._.ALI

امسال 800 هزار تا به بالا در نظر بگیرید تجربی رو فراموش نکنید علاوه بر اینکه دو روز از اینور تمدید میشه 4 روزم دور و برای عید تمدید میشه امسال رقابت فوق وحشتناکه خلاصه

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


عه، نمیشناختمش 
یعنی در اصل اسمش رو نمیدونستم خخخ 



اوه شت! تازه دوزاری عامو افتاد  ، اسمش رو نمیدونستم حقیقتا 

پ.ن : عزیزم گفتم زیرنویس کن نه اینکه با رسم شکل توضیح بدی! 




سجاد لطفا عنوان تاپیک رو به روز کن همش با توجه به آمار*

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> 
> سجاد لطفا عنوان تاپیک رو به روز کن همش با توجه به آمار*


امروز چند تا شدن؟

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


امروز چند تا شدن؟


۶۵۳ هزار و ۵۰۸ نفر*

----------


## Fawzi

> امسال 800 هزار تا به بالا در نظر بگیرید تجربی رو فراموش نکنید علاوه بر اینکه دو روز از اینور تمدید میشه 4 روزم دور و برای عید تمدید میشه امسال رقابت فوق وحشتناکه خلاصه


از الان بخونیم پزشکی میارم یا هنوز زوده ؟ :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Jifo

کلي ادم روز اخر ثبت نام ميکنن تازه

----------


## AmirAria

*خیلی دوست دارم نتیجه این کنکور 98 رو ببینم 
با اینکه درصد نظام قدیم ها احتمال زیاد بیشتره و اکثرا میمونن برای 99 که باید نظام جدید بخونن*

----------


## saj8jad

امشب و فردا طوری نکنید که طوری شود که وقتی سایت سنجش را باز کردید بفهمید که طوری شده است و نتوانید کنکور ثبت نام کنید و خدای ناکرده ناراحت شوید  :Yahoo (65): 
*
نتیجه اخلاقی مهم :* برید زودتر ثبت نام کنید تا درشو تخته نکردن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR._.ALI

> از الان بخونیم پزشکی میارم یا هنوز زوده ؟


هنوز زوده.باید قهرمانانه پزشکی قبول شد. :Yahoo (4): قبولی تضمینی پزشکی تنها در 7 روز شروع طوفانی و پایانی هیجانی رو با ما تجربه کنید.  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mysterious

> *
> 
> ۶۵۳ هزار و ۵۰۸ نفر*


هنو از پارسال خیلی کمتره که:/

----------


## Fawzi

> هنوز زوده.باید قهرمانانه پزشکی قبول شد.قبولی تضمینی پزشکی تنها در 7 روز شروع طوفانی و پایانی هیجانی رو با ما تجربه کنید.


تبلیغات دکتر علی رو کم داشتیما  :Yahoo (4): 
قهرمانانه پزشکی قبول شو  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## DR._.ALI

> تبلیغات دکتر علی رو کم داشتیما 
> قهرمانانه پزشکی قبول شو


آره دیگه همه دارن به یه نون و نوایی از کنکور میرسن منم روش :Yahoo (4): 
اونا تو 4 ماه پزشکی قبولی میدن من تو یه هفته نسخه طرفو میپیچم براش :Yahoo (20): 
آی خونه دار و بچه دار زنبیلو بردار و بیار  :Yahoo (10):

----------


## Fawzi

> آره دیگه همه دارن به یه نون و نوایی از کنکور میرسن منم روش
> اونا تو 4 ماه پزشکی قبولی میدن من تو یه هفته نسخه طرفو میپیچم براش
> آی خونه دار و بچه دار زنبیلو بردار و بیار


سودجو شمایید  :Yahoo (4): 
بقیه اداتونم نمیتونن در آرن :Y (451): 
یهفته قبل کنکور بیاید زنبیلا صف میکشن براتون  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## DR._.ALI

> سودجو شمایید 
> بقیه اداتونم نمیتونن در آرن
> یهفته قبل کنکور بیاید زنبیلا صف میکشن براتون


ما سود ده هستیم در شرایط بحرانی مدیریت بحران میکنیم :Yahoo (4): 
باید از الان رزرو کنه هر کی بخاد یه هفته قبل اون دیگه قبول نمیکنم کسیو :Yahoo (4):

----------


## naazanin

فردا هم میشه ثبت نام کرد دیگه؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Farshad0732

من امشب ثبت نام کردم ولی نشد پیامک اطلاع رسانی بخرم
جریان چیه

----------


## Fawzi

> فردا هم میشه ثبت نام کرد دیگه؟


اره

----------


## Ava.mhm

سلام من کنکوره 98 ام . رشتم ریاضیه . صفر نیستم اونقد طوری بوده ک مثلن 3 هفته تابستون خوندم ول کردم یا 5 هفته از اوله ترم تا حالا شاید اقدام کردم خوندم باز ول کردم . سهمیه آزادگان دارم . میخام بدونه سهمیه زیره 6000 کشوری بیارم ک سمیه بش بخوره یه چیزه توپ در بیاد . همه ی درسارم قرار نیست بخونم . بع نظرتون اگه از الان بخونم میتونم بیارم همچین رتبه ایو؟  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## hossein-ml

> من امشب ثبت نام کردم ولی نشد پیامک اطلاع رسانی بخرم
> جریان چیه


منم نتونستم اونو بخرم ولی چیزی نیس سال قبلم جمعا 2 تا پیامک زدن فرقی نداره

----------


## bbehzad

سلام دوستان.کسی که پدرش 15 ماه سرباز وظیفه بوده سهمیه 5درصدی میشه؟بعد واسه ثبت نام کدوم گزینه رو باید بزنه.فرزند رزمنده ستاد کل یا جانباز زیر 25 درصدی؟

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط bbehzad


سلام دوستان.کسی که پدرش 15 ماه سرباز وظیفه بوده سهمیه 5درصدی میشه؟بعد واسه ثبت نام کدوم گزینه رو باید بزنه.فرزند رزمنده ستاد کل یا جانباز زیر 25 درصدی؟


رزمنده ستاد کل بله 5 درصد میشه*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


امروز چند تا شدن؟


حسین توکلی مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش اظهار کرد:  ثبت نام کنکور سراسری سال ۹۸ از ۲۴ بهمن آغاز شده است و داوطلبان  با توجه به تمدید مهلت در نظر گرفته شده تا دوشنبه ششم اسفند ماه ۹۷ فرصت دارند در این آزمون ثبت نام کنند.

وی افزود: تا ساعت هشت صبح امروز  تعداد ۸۳۲ هزار و ۳۷۴ نفر در آزمون ثبت نام کرده‌اند*
سجاد لطفا عنوان تاپیک رو به روز کن

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط bbehzad


سلام دوستان.کسی که پدرش 15 ماه سرباز وظیفه بوده سهمیه 5درصدی میشه؟بعد واسه ثبت نام کدوم گزینه رو باید بزنه.فرزند رزمنده ستاد کل یا جانباز زیر 25 درصدی؟


این سوال برای خودتون کردید مگه می خواهید کنکور بدید*

----------


## bbehzad

> *
> این سوال برای خودتون کردید مگه می خواهید کنکور بدید*


من داداشم سال دومشه داره کنکور میده.نظام قدیمه.مهندسی خونده بود دوساله دارم کمکش میکنم قبول شه.

----------


## bbehzad

> *
> 
> رزمنده ستاد کل بله 5 درصد میشه*


فرزند رزمنده میشه دیگه؟بعدش یه کادر زیرش باز میشه مشخصات پدرو باید بنویسیم همونه؟پیش کد چیه؟

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط bbehzad


فرزند رزمنده میشه دیگه؟بعدش یه کادر زیرش باز میشه مشخصات پدرو باید بنویسیم همونه؟پیش کد چیه؟


بله و مشخصات پدرتون رو باید بنویسید کد رو هم بايد از سامانه بگیرید*

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط bbehzad


من داداشم سال دومشه داره کنکور میده.نظام قدیمه.مهندسی خونده بود دوساله دارم کمکش میکنم قبول شه.


اها چون دیدم خودتون دندون می خونید فکرکردم غیر روزانه هستید برای سراسری می خونید 

ببخشید 
/به امید خدا قبول می شن
با این اوضاع هجوم به علوم پزشکی فکر کنم تا 7-10 سال دیگه اشباح شه بیشتر رشته ها بلایی که سر مهندسی اوردن رو سر علوم پزشکی بیارند /حالا خوبی علوم پزشکی اینه ظرفیت  بسیار محدود تری داره*

----------


## bbehzad

> *
> اها چون دیدم خودتون دندون می خونید فکرکردم غیر روزانه هستید برای سراسری می خونید 
> 
> ببخشید 
> /به امید خدا قبول می شن
> با این اوضاع هجوم به علوم پزشکی فکر کنم تا 7-10 سال دیگه اشباح شه بیشتر رشته ها بلایی که سر مهندسی اوردن رو سر علوم پزشکی بیارند /حالا خوبی علوم پزشکی اینه ظرفیت  بسیار محدود تری داره*


ببین علوم پزشکی چون کار خدماتیه تو همه کشورا وضع کار خوبه.منتها تو ایران چون صنعت و علوم انسانی مفهومی نداره همه هجوم اوردن به این رشته ها.من برادرم مکانیکه امیر کبیر بود سعی کرد بره از ایران نتونست شرایط سخت شد.رفت یه جا کار کرد بهش دوتومن میدادن دید من قبول شدم انگیزه گرفت بخونه.واقعا خیلی وضع کار خرابه.باز علوم پزشکی دانشگاه ازاد و پیام نورو غیر انتفاعی نتونستن زیاد ورود کنن وگرنه وضع از اینم بدتر میشد.من یه چیز جالب بگم رشته پرستاریم رشته خیلی خوبیه واسه مهاجرت به نظر من کسی که میخواد از ایران بره فقط نرسینگ خوبه.

----------


## R.E.Z.A

> ببین علوم پزشکی چون کار خدماتیه تو همه کشورا وضع کار خوبه.منتها تو ایران چون صنعت و علوم انسانی مفهومی نداره همه هجوم اوردن به این رشته ها.من برادرم مکانیکه امیر کبیر بود سعی کرد بره از ایران نتونست شرایط سخت شد.رفت یه جا کار کرد بهش دوتومن میدادن دید من قبول شدم انگیزه گرفت بخونه.واقعا خیلی وضع کار خرابه.باز علوم پزشکی دانشگاه ازاد و پیام نورو غیر انتفاعی نتونستن زیاد ورود کنن وگرنه وضع از اینم بدتر میشد.من یه چیز جالب بگم رشته پرستاریم رشته خیلی خوبیه واسه مهاجرت به نظر من کسی که میخواد از ایران بره فقط نرسینگ خوبه.


شرایطش برای مهاجرت به کدوم کشورا خوبه ؟

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

تا الان 832 هزار نفر شرکت کردن :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  4روز دیگم تمدید کردن خدایا توبه خودت رحم کن

----------


## bbehzad

> شرایطش برای مهاجرت به کدوم کشورا خوبه ؟


المان و انگلستانو کاناد و استرالیا وحتی امریکا

----------


## bbehzad

> تا الان 832 هزار نفر شرکت کردن 4روز دیگم تمدید کردن خدایا توبه خودت رحم کن


نگران نباش 90 درصد سیاه لشکرن بری سر جلسه متوجه میشی.

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط bbehzad


ببین علوم پزشکی چون کار خدماتیه تو همه کشورا وضع کار خوبه.منتها تو ایران چون صنعت و علوم انسانی مفهومی نداره همه هجوم اوردن به این رشته ها.من برادرم مکانیکه امیر کبیر بود سعی کرد بره از ایران نتونست شرایط سخت شد.رفت یه جا کار کرد بهش دوتومن میدادن دید من قبول شدم انگیزه گرفت بخونه.واقعا خیلی وضع کار خرابه.باز علوم پزشکی دانشگاه ازاد و پیام نورو غیر انتفاعی نتونستن زیاد ورود کنن وگرنه وضع از اینم بدتر میشد.من یه چیز جالب بگم رشته پرستاریم رشته خیلی خوبیه واسه مهاجرت به نظر من کسی که میخواد از ایران بره فقط نرسینگ خوبه.


بله متاسفانه من کرمونی میشناختم دانشجو دکتری برق  تهران انصراف داد رفت سربازی الانه داری برای کنکور می خونه //الانه پارتی حرف اول رو میزنه من میشناسم برق ازاد خونده  الان معاون برق شده /جای تاسف داره 
حتی یکی دیگه  دورقمی 91 بود رفت نفت شریف  تو جنوب برایش کار خوب پیدا نشد الان شغل ازاد داره و وضعش خوبه اما ....
پرستاری هم تو کشور های عربی مخصوصا برای مرد بی نظیر است می تونه ادامه تحصیل و.. هم بده درخواست بدن 1-2 هفته کارشون اماده است*

----------


## AmirAria

*اون یک میلیون و صد که قبلا گفتم رو بکنید یک و دویست*

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

دوست عزیز علت بیکاری رشته های مثل مهندسی صرفا دلیلش تعداد زیاد فارغ التحصیل های این رشته ها نیست !
*اتفاقا هیچ زمانی به اندازه زمان حال کشور به مهندس در تمامی رشته ها محتاج نیست مشکل اصلی بیکاری رشته مهندسی اصلا تعداد زیاد یا کم فارغ التحصیل ها نیست حتی میتونم بگم در حال حاضر حتی مشکل کیفیت تحصیلی بچه های فارغ التحصیل هم نیست چرا که دوستاتی دارم از دانشگاه های خوب تهران با معدل های خوب فارغ التحصیل و بیکار هستند ! 
مشکل کاملا واضح هست کشور ما در دوران و شرایط سختی متاسفانه روبرو هست تحریم های زیادی بر علیه کشور وضع شده که متاسفانه این تحریم در مرحله اول صنعت کشور و به دنبال اون معیشت مردم هدف گرفته 
اتفاقا جالب بدونی چقدر کشور در زمان حال نیازمند مهندس هست، شاید این حرف من برای شما متناقض باشد اما بسیاری از صنایع کشور از خودرو سازی برق و تجهیزات الکتریکی تجهیزات هوایی و ... به شدت نیازمند طراحی بهره و برداری (یعنی خریدن از دیگر کشور ها منتاژ ) و حتی ساخت داخل هست اما امروز دیگه مثل گذشته نیست که مستقل بتونی عمل کنی و نیاز به صنایع و مواد از کشور های دیگه هستیم حتی کشوری مثل امریکا هم !
حالا فرض کنید گروه از مهندسین جوان و باهوش کشور سعی به رفع این نیاز ها بکنند و با استفاده از صنایع کاملا بومی کشوری نیاز های داخل برطرف بکنند مشکل بعدی عدم وجود زیر ساخت ها در بسیار از صنایع و وابستگی و درنتیجه ساخت داخلی نتیجه آش فقط محصول کاملا بی کیفیت در مقابل محصولات خارجی و بسیار گران بودن آن است در نتیجه ممکن این کارگاه حتی با حمایت دولتی که توسط مهندسین داخلی ساخته شده بخاطر نداشتن مشتری بازدهی بد و حتی توسط شرکت چینی کوچک از میدون به در بشه ! 
اما یه واقعیت وجود دارد مشکل تحریم قرار نیست تا ابد همراه مردم کشور باشه حداقل من اینجوری امیدوارم باشه و امید دارم در اون صورت رشد سریع در بخش مهندسی و صنایع کشور را ما شاهد خواهیم بود و شاید بهترین موقعیت شغلی برای مهندسین خواهد شد  
اما اگر قرار باشد اوضاع به همین حالت همین روال بره به جلو نه تنها رشته های مهندسی حتی پزشکی دارو و دندون هم به صف بیکار ها اضافه میشن چرا که جامعه ایران در شرایط تحریم سخت جای برای رشد باقی نمیمونه و از طرفی سطح کیفیت مردم هم و میزان خرج کردن مردم هم پایین میاد جامعه که کیفیت زندگی اونا پایین باشه پزشکی و بهداشت توش خیلی بی اهمیت میشه شاید ترجیح داده بشه با درد دندان خوابید و به پزشک مراجعه نکرد ولی لقمه نان داشته باشی ! 
اما جامعه ای که کیفیت زندگی اونا خیلی بالا باشه درنتیجه همه رشته ها متناسب و باهم دارای مشاغل خوبی هستند در نتیجه در چنین جامعه حتی افراد نه تنها به دنبال تامین مسایل بهداشتی خودشون هستند بلکه ممکن به مسایل زیبایی هم اهمیت بدن و براش پول خرج کنند درنتیجه 
 ممکن پول هم خرج زیبایی دندان هم بکنند همه افراد جامعه*  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## saj8jad

خب ظاهرا شده 832 هزار و 374 نفر  :Yahoo (94):  ، تازه تا 6 اسفند هم تمدیدش کردن لابد یکی دو روز بعد از 6 اسفند هم همچنان لینک ثبت نام روی سایت سنجش هستش مثل تجربیات هر ساله  :Yahoo (65): 

*پ.ن 1 :* اول اینکه همونطوری که قبلا هم گفتم دلخوش به این مقدار نباشید، چون حتما این مقدار (833 هزار و 374 نفر) بیشتر میشه، کمتر شکی نداشته باشید

*پ.ن 2 :* دوم اینکه جا داره یه سلامی هم داشته باشیم خدمت اون مسئول عزیزی که دلشو خیلی صابون زده بود و با خوشحالی توییت میزد میگفت ؛ *#خداحافظ_کنکور* ، خسته نباشی بی تدبیر خدا قوت مغز فندوقی  :Yahoo (76): 


*پ.ن 3 :* در پایان بازم خدا رو شکر که الحمدلله و گرنه والا بخدا !

----------


## DR._.ALI

امسال رکورد ثبت نام کنکور میشکنه چون اولا سال بعد معلوم نیس چی بشه و چون همه بنا به استناد سنجش که گفته امسال اخرین کنکور نظام قدیمه هر بنی بشری از نظام قدیم بوده اومده ثبت نام کرده دوستان تجربی منتظر بالای یه میلیون شرکت کننده باشید  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Churchill

پارسال سر جمع چند نفر شد؟

----------


## MehranWilson

:Yahoo (20):  روی 2 میلیون حساب کنین این که کمه :/

----------


## saj8jad

> روی 2 میلیون حساب کنین این که کمه :/


یکی از فانتزیام اینع  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط cherchil


پارسال سر جمع چند نفر شد؟


يه میلیون صد فکر کنم*

----------


## Churchill

نهایت 100 هزار نفر روی این مقدار بیشتر نمیره اونم نهایت

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط cherchil


نهایت 100 هزار نفر روی این مقدار بیشتر نمیره اونم نهایت


حداقل 200 هزارتا باید بیاد روش این حرف ها چی*

----------


## bbehzad

> دوست عزیز علت بیکاری رشته های مثل مهندسی صرفا دلیلش تعداد زیاد فارغ التحصیل های این رشته ها نیست !
> *اتفاقا هیچ زمانی به اندازه زمان حال کشور به مهندس در تمامی رشته ها محتاج نیست مشکل اصلی بیکاری رشته مهندسی اصلا تعداد زیاد یا کم فارغ التحصیل ها نیست حتی میتونم بگم در حال حاضر حتی مشکل کیفیت تحصیلی بچه های فارغ التحصیل هم نیست چرا که دوستاتی دارم از دانشگاه های خوب تهران با معدل های خوب فارغ التحصیل و بیکار هستند ! 
> مشکل کاملا واضح هست کشور ما در دوران و شرایط سختی متاسفانه روبرو هست تحریم های زیادی بر علیه کشور وضع شده که متاسفانه این تحریم در مرحله اول صنعت کشور و به دنبال اون معیشت مردم هدف گرفته 
> اتفاقا جالب بدونی چقدر کشور در زمان حال نیازمند مهندس هست، شاید این حرف من برای شما متناقض باشد اما بسیاری از صنایع کشور از خودرو سازی برق و تجهیزات الکتریکی تجهیزات هوایی و ... به شدت نیازمند طراحی بهره و برداری (یعنی خریدن از دیگر کشور ها منتاژ ) و حتی ساخت داخل هست اما امروز دیگه مثل گذشته نیست که مستقل بتونی عمل کنی و نیاز به صنایع و مواد از کشور های دیگه هستیم حتی کشوری مثل امریکا هم !
> حالا فرض کنید گروه از مهندسین جوان و باهوش کشور سعی به رفع این نیاز ها بکنند و با استفاده از صنایع کاملا بومی کشوری نیاز های داخل برطرف بکنند مشکل بعدی عدم وجود زیر ساخت ها در بسیار از صنایع و وابستگی و درنتیجه ساخت داخلی نتیجه آش فقط محصول کاملا بی کیفیت در مقابل محصولات خارجی و بسیار گران بودن آن است در نتیجه ممکن این کارگاه حتی با حمایت دولتی که توسط مهندسین داخلی ساخته شده بخاطر نداشتن مشتری بازدهی بد و حتی توسط شرکت چینی کوچک از میدون به در بشه ! 
> اما یه واقعیت وجود دارد مشکل تحریم قرار نیست تا ابد همراه مردم کشور باشه حداقل من اینجوری امیدوارم باشه و امید دارم در اون صورت رشد سریع در بخش مهندسی و صنایع کشور را ما شاهد خواهیم بود و شاید بهترین موقعیت شغلی برای مهندسین خواهد شد  
> اما اگر قرار باشد اوضاع به همین حالت همین روال بره به جلو نه تنها رشته های مهندسی حتی پزشکی دارو و دندون هم به صف بیکار ها اضافه میشن چرا که جامعه ایران در شرایط تحریم سخت جای برای رشد باقی نمیمونه و از طرفی سطح کیفیت مردم هم و میزان خرج کردن مردم هم پایین میاد جامعه که کیفیت زندگی اونا پایین باشه پزشکی و بهداشت توش خیلی بی اهمیت میشه شاید ترجیح داده بشه با درد دندان خوابید و به پزشک مراجعه نکرد ولی لقمه نان داشته باشی ! 
> اما جامعه ای که کیفیت زندگی اونا خیلی بالا باشه درنتیجه همه رشته ها متناسب و باهم دارای مشاغل خوبی هستند در نتیجه در چنین جامعه حتی افراد نه تنها به دنبال تامین مسایل بهداشتی خودشون هستند بلکه ممکن به مسایل زیبایی هم اهمیت بدن و براش پول خرج کنند درنتیجه 
>  ممکن پول هم خرج زیبایی دندان هم بکنند همه افراد جامعه*


منم منظورم همین بود دقت کرده باشی گفتم صتعت تو ایران ضعیف شده یا علوم انسانی تبدیل شده به علوم اسلامی.درضمن ایران بیشترین مهندس رو نسبت به جمعیتش در جهان داره حتی از چین بیشتره.

----------


## hamedaaa

:Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Fawzi

عجب صعود قابل ملاحظه ای :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hossein-ml

> منم منظورم همین بود دقت کرده باشی گفتم صتعت تو ایران ضعیف شده یا علوم انسانی تبدیل شده به علوم اسلامی.درضمن ایران بیشترین مهندس رو نسبت به جمعیتش در جهان داره حتی از چین بیشتره.


ولی خداییش نصف اینایی که مهندسی خوندن هیچی بارشون نیست نمونش تو فامیلمون هس که ارشدشو از آزاد اهر گرفته   :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): البته فقط واسه افزایش حقوق

----------


## sina_hp

*خدا کنه امار بیشتر شه و برسه به بالای يه میلیون*

----------


## Fawzi

> *خدا کنه امار بیشتر شه و برسه به بالای يه میلیون*


زبونتو گاز بگیررر  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mysterious

> زبونتو گاز بگیررر


حد نصاب وزیر :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MYDR

چرا انقدر سخت میگیرد؟ 
  پراید بشه 100 میلیون بازهم خریداری میشه !  کنکور هم تمدید شده بازهم ثبت نام می شه خوب !
  فقط همین الان تعداد شرکت کننده ها رو ضرب در میزان هزینه ثبت نام کنید ! _22.890.285.000_ تومن تا حالا !
ولی اگر زمان یه استخدامی باشه 500 بار می نویسن این تاریخ به هیچ وجهی تمدید نمیشه !  طرف سریال ثبت نام گرفته میگه : شماره حساب شبا بیار ثبت کن که پولتو بهت پس بدم !

 حالا چرا کنکور زمان ثبت نامش مدام تمدید میشه ؟تعداد داوطلب ها زیاده ؟ به خدا تعداد اونهای که میخوان استخدامی آزمون بدن بیشتر هست !

 حالا دیگه انقدر ماشاالله و وای وای کردن نداره !

----------


## Fawzi

> حد نصاب وزیر


پس خدایی چی میشه؟ :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط FaezehArvin


پس خدایی چی میشه؟


اونم مجبوره قبول کنه*

----------


## Fawzi

> *
> 
> اونم مجبوره قبول کنه*


توکل به خدا و بنده حقیرش خدایی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

حالا باید صبر کرد تفکیک بشه من فکر میکنم تجربیا به 700هزار برسن

----------


## saj8jad

> حالا باید صبر کرد تفکیک بشه من فکر میکنم تجربیا به 700هزار برسن


علی برکت الله  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## mahdi_artur

*من امروز 6 تا از فامیلامون رو ثبت نام کردم یه تنه 
خونه مون شده بود کافی نت 
بچه ها تا میتونید اضافه کنید فامیل ها و دوستانتون رو 
حق ماست که میلیونی بشیم 
#میلیون_ها_کنکوری_میلیون_ها_  پزشک_میلیون_ها_درآمد_خیالی*

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام من کنکوره 98 ام . رشتم ریاضیه . صفر نیستم اونقد طوری بوده ک مثلن 3 هفته تابستون خوندم ول کردم یا 5 هفته از اوله ترم تا حالا شاید اقدام کردم خوندم باز ول کردم . سهمیه آزادگان دارم . میخام بدونه سهمیه زیره 6000 کشوری بیارم ک سمیه بش بخوره یه چیزه توپ در بیاد . همه ی درسارم قرار نیست بخونم . بع نظرتون اگه از الان بخونم میتونم بیارم همچین رتبه ایو؟


از الان پزشکی هم میشه اورد :Yahoo (65): 
مهندسی که سهله  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (65): 
تو میتونی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ava.mhm

> از الان پزشکی هم میشه اورد
> مهندسی که سهله 
> تو میتونی


اخه مدرسم میرم وقتم خیلی گرفته میشه :Yahoo (19):

----------


## saj8jad

>

----------


## Fawzi

> اخه مدرسم میرم وقتم خیلی گرفته میشه


والا روزی 4تا5ساعت هم بخونی کافیه
نمیخوای ک اتم بشکافی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hazrate_doost

دوستان
بیاین دست به دست هم بدیم و اطلاع رسانی کنی اهل محل فامیل دوست غریب ماست فروش
بیان ثیتنام کنن ی کمکی به سازمان سنجش بشه 
در این امر بشر دوستانه سهیم باشید  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ava.mhm


اخه مدرسم میرم وقتم خیلی گرفته میشه


ایکاش منم مدرسه ميرفتم برو خدا رو شکر کن*

----------


## Ava.mhm

> والا روزی 4تا5ساعت هم بخونی کافیه
> نمیخوای ک اتم بشکافی


4 5 ساعت کم نیس واسه الان؟

----------


## hazrate_doost

> 4 5 ساعت کم نیس واسه الان؟


خیالتون راحت
خانم دکتر آروین ی چیزی میگن شما اعتماد کنید

----------


## Ava.mhm

> والا روزی 4تا5ساعت هم بخونی کافیه
> نمیخوای ک اتم بشکافی


کاش بمبه اتم بود

----------


## Ava.mhm

> خیالتون راحت
> خانم دکتر آروین ی چیزی میگن شما اعتماد کنید


جدی دکتره؟

----------


## Fawzi

> کم نیس 4 5 ساعت برا الان؟!


کم؟ :Yahoo (21): 
به هیج وجه
تا شب برات یه برنامه میفرستم چیکار کنی
چه رشته و رتبه ای میخوای؟

----------


## Ava.mhm

> *
> 
> ایکاش منم مدرسه ميرفتم برو خدا رو شکر کن*


وا چیش خوبه مدرسه؟ فقط وقته ادمو میگیره و خسته میکنه

----------


## Fawzi

> جدی دکتره؟


دکترای برنامه ریزی و انگیزه  منظورشونه  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Ava.mhm

> دکترای برنامه ریزی و انگیزه  منظورشونه


بله بله :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Fawzi

> کاش بمبه اتم بود


شما برو کارنامه های قبولی رشته ریاضی ببین
واقعا کاری نداره رتبه های زیر 1000ریاضی
 :Yahoo (76):

----------


## hazrate_doost

> جدی دکتره؟


بله دکترای امید واهی دادن دارن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ava.mhm

> کم؟
> به هیج وجه
> تا شب برات یه برنامه میفرستم چیکار کنی
> چه رشته و رتبه ای میخوای؟


گفتم ک کشوری میخام خودم زیره 5000 اینا بیارم . که سهمیه بهش که خورد توی گروه بچه های ایثارگر زیره 300 400 اینا شم.

----------


## Fawzi

> بله دکترای امید واهی دادن دارن


اقای قاضی دروغ میگه  :Yahoo (4): 
حضرت رشتش ریاضیه ..  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ava.mhm

> بله دکترای امید واهی دادن دارن


رسما تخریبم کردی  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Ava.mhm

> بله دکترای امید واهی دادن دارن


رسما تخریبم کردی  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ava.mhm


وا چیش خوبه مدرسه؟ فقط وقته ادمو میگیره و خسته میکنه


چون امسال اگه نتوني دوباره سال بعد فرصت داری کنکور بدی اونم با منابع خودت*

----------


## Ava.mhm

> شما برو کارنامه های قبولی رشته ریاضی ببین
> واقعا کاری نداره رتبه های زیر 1000ریاضی


زیره هزار کشوری یا منطقه؟ منطه هاش اره ولی کشوریاش همچین درصداش کم نبود

----------


## hamed_duty

> عجب صعود قابل ملاحظه ای


نخند بابا ..نخند.. :Yahoo (31): 

البته خنده تلخمون از گریه غم انگیز تره :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Ava.mhm

> *
> 
> چون امسال اگه نتوني دوباره سال بعد فرصت داری کنکور بدی اونم با منابع خودت*


اخه من نمیخام سال دگ کنکور بدم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Ava.mhm

> *
> 
> چون امسال اگه نتوني دوباره سال بعد فرصت داری کنکور بدی اونم با منابع خودت*


اخه من نمیخام سال دگ کنکور بدم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Fawzi

> زیره هزار کشوری یا منطقه؟ منطه هاش اره ولی کشوریاش همچین درصداش کم نبود


منطقه منظورم بود
بازم بستگی داره به پایه درسی!
کدوم دروس قوی و کدوم ضعیف باشین؟

----------


## hazrate_doost

> رسما تخریبم کردی


بزرگ میشین فراموش میکنین  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Fawzi

> رسما تخریبم کردی


شما کاری به شدن نشدنش نداشته باش
یه برنامه توپ بچین بر اساس شرایط خودت و شروع کن
تا وقتی دنبال حرف این و اون باشی فقط وقتت رفته :Yahoo (31):

----------


## tear_goddess

چقدر کمن  :Yahoo (4): 
عجیبه فکر میکردم امسال از همه سالها بیشتر باشه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Fawzi

> نخند بابا ..نخند..
> 
> البته خنده تلخمون از گریه غم انگیز تره


زود خودتو باختی جَوون :Yahoo (4): 
بعیده از شما به امار جمعیت ببازید  :Yahoo (4): 
قوی باش مرد :Y (680):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ava.mhm

> منطقه منظورم بود
> بازم بستگی داره به پایه درسی!
> کدوم دروس قوی و کدوم ضعیف باشین؟


نه من کشوریو میگم . حسابم خوبه . فیزیکو نه صفرم نه انقدی ک دستم باشه چی ب چیه وسطم ولی تا حالا درستو حسابی نخوندم هی خوندم یکم ول کردم . شیمی کاملن صفرم . زبانم خوبه روش حساب باز کردم . دینیمم همینطور . عربی خوب نیستم اصن . هندسه و گسستم حذف کردم کلن چون تستاش هم سخته هم وقت گیر

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط tear_goddess


چقدر کمن 
عجیبه فکر میکردم امسال از همه سالها بیشتر باشه 


چهار روز فرصت دادن بیشتر میشه*

----------


## hazrate_doost

> زود خودتو باختی جَوون
> بعیده از شما به امار جمعیت ببازید 
> قوی باش مرد


خانم ممنونیم از زحمات بی کران و وقتی ک در اختیار میذارین  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sina_hp

*864هزار و 730 شد (امار جدید)*

----------


## ZAPATA

> روی 2 میلیون حساب کنین این که کمه :/


اصلن هیجان ورود دانشگاه به کنکورشه
................................
یارو میگه واسه کلاس تو فامیل هم شده
باید از سد کنکور رد شم یه وقت نگن یه رشته و دانشگاه بی در و پیکر وارد شدیم
 :Yahoo (20):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


امروز چند تا شدن؟


سجاد تاپیک بروز کن*

----------


## Fawzi

> نه من کشوریو میگم . حسابم خوبه . فیزیکو نه صفرم نه انقدی ک دستم باشه چی ب چیه وسطم ولی تا حالا درستو حسابی نخوندم هی خوندم یکم ول کردم . شیمی کاملن صفرم . زبانم خوبه روش حساب باز کردم . دینیمم همینطور . عربی خوب نیستم اصن . هندسه و گسستم حذف کردم کلن چون تستاش هم سخته هم وقت گیر


تجدید خاطره با افشین مقتدا // انگیزشی برای کنکوری های ریاضی
مخصوص شما :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Fawzi

> خانم ممنونیم از زحمات بی کران و وقتی ک در اختیار میذارین


سپاس متقابل :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sina_hp

*حسین توکلی در گفت وگو با خبرنگار اجتماعی خبرگزاری تسنیم از تمدید فرصت ثبت نام در آزمون کارشناسی 98 خبر داد و اظهار کرد: داوطلبان تا روز دوشنبه 6 اسفند برای ثبت نام فرصت دارند.
وی افزود: تا ظهر امروز تعداد 864هزار و 730 نفر در آزمون سراسری سال 98 ثبت نام کرده اند.*

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> 
> سجاد تاپیک بروز کن*


حاجی گرفتی ما رو ها  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


حاجی گرفتی ما رو ها 


حسین توکلی در گفت وگو با خبرنگار اجتماعی خبرگزاری تسنیم از تمدید فرصت ثبت نام در آزمون کارشناسی 98 خبر داد و اظهار کرد: داوطلبان تا روز دوشنبه 6 اسفند برای ثبت نام فرصت دارند.
وی افزود: تا ظهر امروز تعداد 864هزار و 730 نفر در آزمون سراسری سال 98 ثبت نام کرده اند.*

----------


## sina_hp

*به 900 هزار راحت ميرسه خدا کنه ادامه دار باشه به یک میلیون برسه و از یک میلیون عبور کنه خدایا خودت کمک کن*

----------


## Ava.mhm

> تجدید خاطره با افشین مقتدا // انگیزشی برای کنکوری های ریاضی
> مخصوص شما


بله خوندم داستانه ایشونو همه ی نظراتی ک تو انجمن از روز ب روزه کاراشونم داده بودن خوندم . وقتی رسیدم ب اونجایی ک گف شده 80 من جای اون از خوشحالی بال دراورده بودم :Yahoo (65):

----------


## ZAPATA

> *به 900 هزار راحت ميرسه خدا کنه ادامه دار باشه به یک میلیون برسه و از یک میلیون عبور کنه خدایا خودت کمک کن*


این جاست که نیاز شدید به جمعیت فرصت طلب هستش
 :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Fawzi

> بله خوندم داستانه ایشونو همه ی نظراتی ک تو انجمن از روز ب روزه کاراشونم داده بودن خوندم . وقتی رسیدم ب اونجایی ک گف شده 80 من جای اون از خوشحالی بال دراورده بودم


بله 
به امید موفقیت خودت :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Fawzi

> حاجی گرفتی ما رو ها


عمو سجاد رفرش کنید :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> *به 900 هزار راحت ميرسه خدا کنه ادامه دار باشه به یک میلیون برسه و از یک میلیون عبور کنه خدایا خودت کمک کن*


برو بشین درست رو بخون پسر، همین 98ـی کلکش رو بکند ، به فکر 99 و ... هم نباش  :Yahoo (21): 
الان اگر نخوندی و نتیجه نگرفتی مطمئن باش 99 هم نمیخونی و طبیعتا نتیجه دلخواهت رو نمیگیری
سال به سال اوضاع و شرایط گند تر و مسخره تر و سخت تر میشه
بازم هر جور خودت میدونی
ببخشید اگر لحنم تند بود

----------


## hazrate_doost

> بله خوندم داستانه ایشونو همه ی نظراتی ک تو انجمن از روز ب روزه کاراشونم داده بودن خوندم . وقتی رسیدم ب اونجایی ک گف شده 80 من جای اون از خوشحالی بال دراورده بودم


به امید رتبه 1 شدن تو زندگی خودتون

----------


## Ava.mhm

> بله 
> به امید موفقیت خودت


انشالا حالا یه برنامه خوب میگی برای روزای مدرسه ترجیحا . ساعت 2 ام تعطیل میشم  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Ava.mhm

> به امید رتبه 1 شدن تو زندگی خودتون


من سه رقمی زیره 300 ام بیارم از خوشحالی سکته میکنم . وای خدایا ینی میشه :Yahoo (19):

----------


## hazrate_doost

> من سه رقمی زیره 300 ام بیارم از خوشحالی سکته میکنم . وای خدایا ینی میشه


حتما میشه به خودتون ایمان داشته باشید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Ava.mhm

> حتما میشه به خودتون ایمان داشته باشید


اون که اره . ولی وقت خیلی کمه . شما خودتون کنکور میخاین بدین؟

----------


## Fawzi

> انشالا حالا یه برنامه خوب میگی برای روزای مدرسه ترجیحا . ساعت 2 ام تعطیل میشم


مدرسه واقعا معظله برای سال کنکور :Yahoo (21): 
تا کی باید برید مَد ؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hazrate_doost

> اون که اره . ولی وقت خیلی کمه . شما خودتون کنکور میخاین بدین؟


قبلا کنکور دادم رتبمم بد نبود بجاش ترجیح دادم به امور دیگه برسم، و الان هم چند ماهی هست تصمیم به خوندن گرفتم

----------


## Ava.mhm

> مدرسه واقعا معظله برای سال کنکور
> تا کی باید برید مَد ؟


معظله بزرگیم هس  :Yahoo (75):  تا اخره اسفند که میریم هیچ بعده عیدم دوروز در هفته میریم

----------


## Ava.mhm

> قبلا کنکور دادم رتبمم بد نبود بجاش ترجیح دادم به امور دیگه برسم، و الان هم چند ماهی هست تصمیم به خوندن گرفتم


تجربی؟

----------


## saj8jad

> عمو سجاد رفرش کنید

----------


## hazrate_doost

> تجربی؟


یس

----------


## Ava.mhm

> یس


کسی میشناسین به غیر از اقای مقتدا ک ریاضی بوده باشه و صفر بوده باشع و رتبشم خوب شده باشه؟ :Yahoo (65):

----------


## hazrate_doost

> کسی میشناسین به غیر از اقای مقتدا ک ریاضی بوده باشه و صفر بوده باشع و رتبشم خوب شده باشه؟


حقیقتا تک اسطوره ریاضی فقط مقتدا هستن

----------


## Fawzi

> معظله بزرگیم هس  تا اخره اسفند که میریم هیچ بعده عیدم دوروز در هفته میریم


چشم برنامه رو میفرستم برات.

----------


## Fawzi

> کسی میشناسین به غیر از اقای مقتدا ک ریاضی بوده باشه و صفر بوده باشع و رتبشم خوب شده باشه؟


تا دلت بخواد هست.....
 ولی من فقط اقای مقتدا رو میشناسم.
چون رشتمم ب طبع تجربیه زیاد وارد نیستم ب الگوهای ریاضی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ava.mhm

> حقیقتا تک اسطوره ریاضی فقط مقتدا هستن


اره خدایی اعتماد به نفسش خیلی خوب بود :Yahoo (78):  :Yahoo (78):  من اگ همچین اعتماد ب نفسو انرژی ای داشته باشم تک رقمی میشم با وضعیتم  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Ava.mhm

> چشم برنامه رو میفرستم برات.


مرسی مهربون :Yahoo (8):

----------


## MehranWilson

:/ امار جدید : سازمان سنجش ثبت نام کنکور را برای مردم چین و هند قرار داد 
تعداد فعلی داوطلبان : 1 میلیارد  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Rezico

دوستان من یازدهمم می تونم ثبت نام کنم؟

----------


## MehranWilson

> دوستان من یازدهمم می تونم ثبت نام کنم؟


نه 
شما هنوز دیبلم هم نگرفتی داداش
چه عجله ای  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Rezico

> نه 
> شما هنوز دیبلم هم نگرفتی داداش
> چه عجله ای


شت.آخه شماره سریال خریدم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

> شت.آخه شماره سریال خریدم



شماره کارتت رو بده 27.500 رو برات واریز کنم  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Rezico

> شماره کارتت رو بده 27.500 رو برات واریز کنم


داداش چرا میزنی تو سر مال ۲۸.۵۰۰ اصلش :Yahoo (76): 
می خوام هر طور شده شرکت کنم.نمیشه با مدارک دادشم ثبت نام کنم؟

----------


## saj8jad

> داداش چرا میزنی تو سر مال ۲۸.۵۰۰ اصلش
> می خوام هر طور شده شرکت کنم.نمیشه با مدارک دادشم ثبت نام کنم؟


راه بیا مشتریشیم!  :Yahoo (65): 
نه گل پسر ، بگیرنت گرفتنت! 
خیلی مفید و مختصر برات تشریح کردم عواقبش رو  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## AmirAria

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Rezico


داداش چرا میزنی تو سر مال ۲۸.۵۰۰ اصلش
می خوام هر طور شده شرکت کنم.نمیشه با مدارک دادشم ثبت نام کنم؟


علاوه بر اینکه امثال نمیتونی کنکور بدی چون میفهمن ، طبق تصمیم خود سنجش متیتونه سال خودت هم محرومت کنه از کنکور حتی*

----------


## Dr.K98

آقا تکلیف کنکور ۹۹ چیشد آخرش؟ تک نظامس یا دو نظامه؟
آپشن دیگه ای هم داره، خوشحال میشم بفرمایید.

----------


## AmirAria

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dr.K98


آقا تکلیف کنکور ۹۹ چیشد آخرش؟ تک نظامس یا دو نظامه؟
آپشن دیگه ای هم داره، خوشحال میشم بفرمایید.


هنوز مشخص نیست*

----------


## Dr.K98

> *
> 
> هنوز مشخص نیست*


سالار جوابی بخدا، اصلا اینو نمیدونستم.

----------


## AmirAria

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dr.K98


سالار جوابی بخدا، اصلا اینو نمیدونستم.


خب مشخص نیست دیه ، یعنی هنوز اعلام نکردن چه برنامه ای دارن براش ، فقط وزیر علوم گفته اگه داوطلب ها به حد نصاب برسن نظام قدیم برگزار میشه ، نه اصلا گفتن حد نصاب چقدره ، نه هیچی دیگه*

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

ولی یه خوبی که باهاش حال میکنم اینه که امثال وزیر آموزش و پرورش و این ابلها خوب ضایع شدن کلی تو بوق و کرنا کردن آی حذف کردیم آی فلان شد خب جی شد بیشترم شدن که لعنتی

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط BoskabadiHamed


ولی یه خوبی که باهاش حال میکنم اینه که امثال وزیر آموزش و پرورش و این ابلها خوب ضایع شدن کلی تو بوق و کرنا کردن آی حذف کردیم آی فلان شد خب جی شد بیشترم شدن که لعنتی


به امید خدا بالاتر بره و از یک میلیون هم عبور کنه تا از بوق و کرناشون خجالت بکشن*

----------


## Love Rain

چقد زیااااااد، وای هر سال داره سخت تر میشه :32:   :Yahoo (62):

----------


## AmirAria

*آخرین آمار غیر موثق بنده 920 هزار برای دیشب بود ، ببینم امروز تایید میشه یا نه*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AlEfMiMbE


آخرین آمار غیر موثق بنده 920 هزار برای دیشب بود ، ببینم امروز تایید میشه یا نه


خدایا خودت برسون به بالای يه میلیون*

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_hp




خدایا خودت برسون به بالای يه میلیون 


رفتی مسجد بست نشستی دعا می خونی /امسا لی بالای 1.100.000 هستند*

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Rezico


دوستان من یازدهمم می تونم ثبت نام کنم؟


برو قسمت پاسخگویی سازمان سنجش /صفحه اصلی سمت چپ /ثبت نام کن وسوالت رو بپرس 
اونجا  بهت میگن می تونی یا نه /فکر کنم بشه*

----------


## ali7474

طبق اطلاعات کسب شده از سازمان سنجش تعداد شرکت کنندگان در کنکور سراسری 98 تا امروز صبح از مرز 900 هزار نفر گذشته است که حدود 60 درصد ان مربوط به رشته تجربی است.
این در حالی است که مهلت ثبت نام تا 6 اسفند است و یک فرصت ثبت نام مجدد نیز در اواخر اسفند یا اوایل فروردین وجود دارد.
کنکور 100 زده

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ali7474


طبق اطلاعات کسب شده از سازمان سنجش تعداد شرکت کنندگان در کنکور سراسری 98 تا امروز صبح از مرز 900 هزار نفر گذشته است که حدود 60 درصد ان مربوط به رشته تجربی است.
این در حالی است که مهلت ثبت نام تا 6 اسفند است و یک فرصت ثبت نام مجدد نیز در اواخر اسفند یا اوایل فروردین وجود دارد.
کنکور 100 زده


لینک خبر لطفا بده*

----------


## ali7474

> *
> 
> لینک خبر لطفا بده*


نوشتم دگ.وبلاگ کنکور 100 زده

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ali7474


نوشتم دگ.وبلاگ کنکور 100 زده


آدرس وبلاگ صد تا كنكور صد توی اینترنت هست کدومش؟*

----------


## ali7474

> *
> 
> آدرس وبلاگ صد تا كنكور صد توی اینترنت هست کدومش؟*


تو گوگل بزنی کنکور 100 همون اولین سایته

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ali7474


طبق اطلاعات کسب شده از سازمان سنجش تعداد شرکت کنندگان در کنکور سراسری 98 تا امروز صبح از مرز 900 هزار نفر گذشته است که حدود 60 درصد ان مربوط به رشته تجربی است.
این در حالی است که مهلت ثبت نام تا 6 اسفند است و یک فرصت ثبت نام مجدد نیز در اواخر اسفند یا اوایل فروردین وجود دارد.
کنکور 100 زده


تعداد ثبت نام کنندگان در کنکور 98 از مرز 900 هزار گذشت :: کنکور 100*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


امروز چند تا شدن؟


https://www.mehrnews.com/news/454903...بت#ref=tnews*

----------


## sina_hp

*توکلی یادآور شد: تا ساعت ۹:۳۰ امروز جمعه سوم اسفند ۹۷ تعداد ۹۳۰ هزار و ۷۸ نفر در این آزمون ثبت نام کرده اند.*

----------


## sina_hp

*سجاد لطفا تاپیک به روز کن*

----------


## saj8jad

*مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش :*
*۹۳۰ هزار نفر در کنکور ۹۸ ثبت نام کردند/ دوشنبه آخرین فرصت ثبت نام*
۳ اسفند ۱۳۹۷ - ۱۱:۱۷                 
 

مشاور  عالی سازمان سنجش با اشاره به تمدید مهلت ثبت نام در کنکور سراسری ۹۸ گفت:  ساعت ۲۴ دوشنبه ۶ اسفند ۹۷ آخرین فرصت ثبت نام در کنکور است. 

                      حسین توکلی، مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش در گفتگو با خبرنگار مهر  افزود: ثبت نام کنکور سراسری سال ۹۸ برای پذیرش دانشجو در رشته های با  آزمون و دوره های روزانه، شبانه، نیمه حضوری، مجازی، پردیس های خودگردان  دانشگاه ها، دانشگاه پیام نور، دانشگاه ها و موسسات آموزش عالی غیردولتی و  غیرانتفاعی، ظرفیت مازاد دانشگاه ها و رشته های تحصیلی با آزمون دانشگاه  آزاد اسلامی صورت می گیرد.

وی گفت: ثبت نام کنکور سراسری ۹۸ از چهارشنبه ۲۴ بهمن از طریق سایت  سازمان سنجش آغاز شده است و داوطلبان با توجه به فرصت تمدید شده می توانند  تا دوشنبه ۶ اسفند در این آزمون ثبت نام کنند.

توکلی یادآور شد: تا ساعت ۹:۳۰ امروز جمعه سوم اسفند ۹۷ تعداد ۹۳۰ هزار و ۷۸ نفر در این آزمون ثبت نام کرده اند.
  مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش گفت: آزمون سراسری سال ۹۸ در روزهای پنجشنبه و جمعه ۱۳و ۱۴ تیرماه در حوزه های امتحانی مربوط برگزار می شود.

                 کد خبر 4549039

----------


## saj8jad

سلامی هم داشته باشیم خدمت بطحایی! 
چیـطوری_بطحایی!؟ دقیقا چیـطوری؟!  :Yahoo (65): 

*پ.ن :* کجایی بطحایی که یک میلیون نفر کنکور ثبت نام کردن؟!  :Yahoo (4):  ، *#جُک_حذف_کنکور*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش :
۹۳۰ هزار نفر در کنکور ۹۸ ثبت نام کردند/ دوشنبه آخرین فرصت ثبت نام
۳ اسفند ۱۳۹۷ - ۱۱:۱۷                 
 

مشاور  عالی سازمان سنجش با اشاره به تمدید مهلت ثبت نام در کنکور سراسری ۹۸ گفت:  ساعت ۲۴ دوشنبه ۶ اسفند ۹۷ آخرین فرصت ثبت نام در کنکور است. 

                      حسین توکلی، مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش در گفتگو با خبرنگار مهر  افزود: ثبت نام کنکور سراسری سال ۹۸ برای پذیرش دانشجو در رشته های با  آزمون و دوره های روزانه، شبانه، نیمه حضوری، مجازی، پردیس های خودگردان  دانشگاه ها، دانشگاه پیام نور، دانشگاه ها و موسسات آموزش عالی غیردولتی و  غیرانتفاعی، ظرفیت مازاد دانشگاه ها و رشته های تحصیلی با آزمون دانشگاه  آزاد اسلامی صورت می گیرد.

وی گفت: ثبت نام کنکور سراسری ۹۸ از چهارشنبه ۲۴ بهمن از طریق سایت  سازمان سنجش آغاز شده است و داوطلبان با توجه به فرصت تمدید شده می توانند  تا دوشنبه ۶ اسفند در این آزمون ثبت نام کنند.

توکلی یادآور شد: تا ساعت ۹:۳۰ امروز جمعه سوم اسفند ۹۷ تعداد ۹۳۰ هزار و ۷۸ نفر در این آزمون ثبت نام کرده اند.
  مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش گفت: آزمون سراسری سال ۹۸ در روزهای پنجشنبه و جمعه ۱۳و ۱۴ تیرماه در حوزه های امتحانی مربوط برگزار می شود.

                 کد خبر 4549039


عنوان تاپیک درست کن*

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> 
> عنوان تاپیک درست کن*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad





باید عنوان با محتوا بخوره اينو بهتر از من می دوني خودت واسه همین گفتم*

----------


## Mysterious

> سلامی هم داشته باشیم خدمت بطحایی! 
> چیـطوری_بطحایی!؟ دقیقا چیـطوری؟! 
> 
> *پ.ن :* کجایی بطحایی که یک میلیون نفر کنکور ثبت نام کردن؟!  ، *#جُک_حذف_کنکور*


این توییت واقعا جک ساله :Yahoo (4): 
وزیرم بیکاره ها چیکار به کنکور داری آخه:/
برو مدرسه بساز بین التعطیلی رو تعطیل کن دعا به جونت کنن:/

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> 
> باید عنوان با محتوا بخوره اينو بهتر از من می دوني خودت واسه همین گفتم*

----------


## saj8jad

> این توییت واقعا جک ساله
> وزیرم بیکاره ها چیکار به کنکور داری آخه:/
> برو مدرسه بساز بین التعطیلی رو تعطیل کن دعا به جونت کنن:/


فکر کن با طرحی که این نخبگان تصویب کردن یعنی الان باید نهایت 150 هزار نفر کلا برای کنکور و رشته های با آزمون ثبت نام میکردن! و 850 هزار نفر دیگه بدون ثبت نام کنکور و صرفا با سوابق تحصیلی دانشگاه پذیرش میگرفتن
عیار طرح رو ببین حظ کن فقط  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## YasharUR

سجی یه فرضیه  هست و اونم اینکه چون رشته های بدون کنکور ریاضی و انسانی به نسبت بهتر بودن به تجربی و ریاضی ها از یه رشته و دانشگاه دیگه کلا کنکور مفهوم نداره این عدم کاهش تعداد به این برگرده که  غلظت تجربی ها بیشتر  شده باشه .یعنی یحتمل پارسال اگه 60-70 درصد کل تجربی بود امسال رفته باشه رو 80 به بالا

----------


## saj8jad

> سجی یه فرضیه هم هست و اونم اینکه چون رشته های بدون کنکور ریاضی و انسانی به نسبت بهتر بودن به تجربی و ریاضی ها از یه رشته و دانشگاه دیگه کلا کنکور مفهوم نداره این عدم کاهش تعداد به این برگرده که  غلظت تجربی ها بیشتر  شده باشه .یعنی یحتمل پارسال اگه 60-70 درصد کل تجربی بود امسال رفته باشه رو 80 به بالا


والا من اینطور تصور میکنم ،
ـ گروه ریاضی ؛ 12 درصد
ـ گروه تجربی ؛ 68 درصد
ـ گروه انسانی ؛ 13 درصد
ـ گروه هنر و زبان ؛ 7 درصد
در هر صورت آره حق با شماست چون جمعیت تجربی به شدت زیاده امسال

----------


## AmirAria

*خب پس 920 دیشب درست بود ، تا فردا به یه میلیون برسه شاید ، تا دوشنبه ؟ بعدا هم که یه فرصت دوم هست برای ثبت نام 
1200 میشن یحتمل*

----------


## ZAPATA

> *خب پس 920 دیشب درست بود ، تا فردا به یه میلیون برسه شاید ، تا دوشنبه ؟ بعدا هم که یه فرصت دوم هست برای ثبت نام 
> 1200 میشن یحتمل*



همون گرد میشن 1 تومن
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Fawzi

> *آخرین آمار غیر موثق بنده 920 هزار برای دیشب بود ، ببینم امروز تایید میشه یا نه*





> والا من اینطور تصور میکنم ،
> ـ گروه ریاضی ؛ 12 درصد
> ـ گروه تجربی ؛ 68 درصد
> ـ گروه انسانی ؛ 13 درصد
> ـ گروه هنر و زبان ؛ 7 درصد
> در هر صورت آره حق با شماست چون جمعیت تجربی به شدت زیاده امسال


ما رو از چی میترسونید ؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sinak2k

*پرایدی که ارزون نشد 
 عدم به کار گیری بازنشستگان که عملی نشد 
 دلاری که سر به فلک کشید 
امید های جوانی که نابود شد
اینده ای که  تاریک شد 
و گوسفندی که کیلویی 110 هزار تومان شد 
 و حالا کنکوری که حذف نشد 
#ســــــــــــلام_کـــــــ  ـنکـــــــــــــور*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


آمار ثبت‌نام در کنکور سراسری به ۳۴۸ هزار نفر رسید
مشاور سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور اعلام کرد: تاکنون ۳۴۷ هزار و ۹۵۶ نفر در کنکور سراسری ثبت‌نام کرده‌اند.
دوشنبه , ۲۹ بهمن ۱۳۹۷ ساعت ۰۸:۵۱ دانشگاه |                     آموزشی و پژوهشی 

 

حسین توکلی در گفتگو با خبرنگار حوزه آموزشی و پژوهشی گروه دانشگاه خبرگزاری آنا  درباره ثبت‌نام در آزمون سراسری اظهار کرد: ثبت‌نام در کنکور سراسری از  روز چهارشنبه ۲۴ بهمن آغاز شد و تا پنج‌شنبه دوم اسفند ادامه دارد.
وی افزود: ثبت‌نام در کنکور برای پذیرش دانشجو در دوره‌های روزانه و  شبانه رشته‌های با آزمون دانشگاه‌های دولتی، غیردولتی، پیام‌نور،  غیرانتفاعی و آزاد اسلامی صورت می‌گیرد.

مشاور سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور ادامه داد: پذیرش در هر یک از کد رشته‌های  با آزمون کنکور سراسری براساس نمره کنکور و سوابق تحصیلی است.
  توکلی بیان کرد: تا ساعت ۸ صبح امروز ۳۴۷ هزار و ۹۵۶ نفر در کنکور سراسری ثبت‌نام کرده‌اند.

وی اضافه کرد: کسانی‌که تاکنون ثبت‌نام نکرده‌اند، می‌توانند با مراجعه  به سایت سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور و مطالعه دفترچه راهنمای ثبت‌نام، در صورت  واجد شرایط بودن ثبت‌نام کنند.
  کنکور سراسری در روزهای پنج‌شنبه و جمعه ۱۳ و ۱۴ تیر ۹۸ در حوزه‌های امتحانی سراسر کشور برگزار می‌شود.

انتهای پیام/۴۰۴۰/


فردا آخرین مهلت شرکت در کنکور ۹۸/ ثبت نام ۶۵۳ هزار نفر
دسته بندي: اخبار / کافی نت‌ها کنکورها دانشگاه‌ها ثبت نام اینترنتی / کنکور، آزمون و دانشگاه / اخبار مقطع کارشناسی ( کنکور سراسری)
امروز, 12:25

مشاور سازمان سنجش – مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش در گفتگو با ادامه داد: ثبت نام کنکور سراسری سال ۹۸ برای پذیرش دانشجو در رشته های با آزمون و دوره های روزانه، شبانه، نیمه حضوری، مجازی، پردیس‌های خودگردان دانشگاه‌ها، دانشگاه پیام نور، دانشگاه های غیر دولتی و موسسات آموزش عالی غیرانتفاعی، ظرفیت مازاد دانشگاه ها، رشته های تحصیلی با آزمون دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی صورت می گیرد.

وی گفت: ثبت نام کنکور سراسری ۹۸ از چهارشنبه ۲۴ بهمن صرفا از طریق سایت سازمان سنجش به نشانی: www.sanjesh.org  آغاز شده است و داوطلبان تا روز پنجشنبه ۲ اسفند ۹۷ فرصت دارند در این آزمون ثبت نام کنند.
توکلی یادآور شد: تا ۸ صبح امروز چهارشنبه ۳۰ بهمن ۹۷ تعداد ۶۵۳ هزار و ۵۰۸ نفر در این آزمون ثبت نام کرده اند.

وی خاطرنشان کرد: پذیرش در هر یک از رشته ها بر اساس نمره کنکور و سوابق تحصیلی همانند کنکور سال گذشته انجام می گیرد.
مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش ادامه داد: دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام بر روی سایت سازمان سنجش منتشر شده است و داوطلبان باید واجد شرایط عمومی و اختصاصی مطابق شرایط مندرج در دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام کنکور سراسری ۹۸ باشند.

وی تاکید کرد: داشتن یکی از مدارک تحصیلی شامل دیپلم نظام آموزشی جدید ۶-۳-۳، دیپلم دوره چهارساله نظام آموزشی قدیم، مدرک پیش دانشگاهی، مدرک کاردانی (فوق دیپلم) الزامی است. داوطلبان باید این مدارک را تا ۳۱ شهریور ۹۸ اخذ کرده باشند.
توکلی گفت: هر داوطلب بدون در نظر گرفتن نوع مدرک تحصیلی نظام آموزشی (دیپلم نظام آموزشی جدید و یا دیپلم نظام آموزشی قدیمی و یا مدرک پیش دانشگاهی) می تواند در یکی از گروه های آزمایشی علوم تجربی، علوم انسانی، علوم ریاضی، زبان و هنر شرکت کند.

وی تاکید کرد: هر داوطلب می تواند در صورت تمایل علاوه بر شرکت در گروه های آزمایشی اصلی در یکی از دو گروه های آزمایشی هنر و یا زبان و یا هر دو گروه آزمایشی هنر و زبان شرکت کند.
مهر، آزمون سراسری سال ۹۸ در روزهای پنجشنبه و جمعه ۱۳ و ۱۴ تیرماه در حوزه های امتحانی مربوط برگزار می گردد و کارت شرکت در آزمون سراسری سال ۹۸ از روز ۱۰ تیر ۹۸ بر روی سایت سازمان سنجش قرار می گیرد.


دوستان میگن شده 930 هزار و 78 نفر  
بازم دلخوش به این مقدار نباشید، چون تا 6 اسفند مهلت ثبت نام تمدید شد گویا


آقای سجاد لطفا صندوق پیام خصوصیتونو خالی کنید بتونم پیام بدم، کار مهم و فوری دارم. ممنونم*

----------


## Reza.k

> *پرایدی که ارزون نشد 
>  عدم به کار گیری بازنشستگان که عملی نشد 
>  دلاری که سر به فلک کشید 
> امید های جوانی که نابود شد
> اینده ای که  تاریک شد 
> و گوسفندی که کیلویی 110 هزار تومان شد 
>  و حالا کنکوری که حذف نشد 
> #ســــــــــــلام_کـــــــ  ـنکـــــــــــــور*


احسنت :Yahoo (107):

----------


## God_of_war

و من همچنان ثبت نام نکردم  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## hazrate_doost

اگر به یک میلیون برسه کنکور نمیدم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## DR._.ALI

فقط توییت تاریخی وزیر که گفت خداحافظ کنکور :Yahoo (106):  قشنگ مشخصه که حتی یه نفر هم واسه بدون کنکورا ثبت نام نکرده :Yahoo (106): من که گفتم رکرود ثبت نام کنکور امسال میشکنه حالا ببینید 4 روز دیگه ام اواخر اسفند باز اطلاعیه میزنن واسه کسایی که جا موندن :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Maja7080

> *آمار ثبت‌نام در کنکور سراسری به ۳۴۸ هزار نفر رسید*
> *مشاور سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور اعلام کرد: تاکنون ۳۴۷ هزار و ۹۵۶ نفر در کنکور سراسری ثبت‌نام کرده‌اند.*
> دوشنبه , ۲۹ بهمن ۱۳۹۷ ساعت ۰۸:۵۱ دانشگاه |                     آموزشی و پژوهشی 
> 
>  
> 
> حسین توکلی در گفتگو با خبرنگار حوزه آموزشی و پژوهشی گروه دانشگاه خبرگزاری آنا  درباره ثبت‌نام در آزمون سراسری اظهار کرد: ثبت‌نام در کنکور سراسری از  روز چهارشنبه ۲۴ بهمن آغاز شد و تا پنج‌شنبه دوم اسفند ادامه دارد.
> وی افزود: ثبت‌نام در کنکور برای پذیرش دانشجو در دوره‌های روزانه و  شبانه رشته‌های با آزمون دانشگاه‌های دولتی، غیردولتی، پیام‌نور،  غیرانتفاعی و آزاد اسلامی صورت می‌گیرد.
> 
> ...


پارسال تا این موقع چندنفر ثبت نام کرده بودن؟

----------


## amirosein

تعداد زیادی از این افراد فارغ التحصیلان بیکاری هستن که به امید یه رشته بهتر دوباره کنکور میدن و  زهی خیال باطل...  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط hazrate_doost


اگر به یک میلیون برسه کنکور نمیدم 


 وای خدا ... این همه آدم کجا بودن یهو کنکوری شدن!_

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط maryamjz


پارسال تا این موقع چندنفر ثبت نام کرده بودن؟


پارسال فکر کنم کمتر بود*

----------


## saj8jad

> ما رو از چی میترسونید ؟


ما را ز چه میترسانید ، انگار که ما کنکور ندیده ایم  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> آقای سجاد لطفا صندوق پیام خصوصیتونو خالی کنید بتونم پیام بدم، کار مهم و فوری دارم. ممنونم*


سلام
میتونید پیام بدین ، خالیه الان  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saj8jad

> پارسال تا این موقع چندنفر ثبت نام کرده بودن؟


اطلاع ندارم متأسفانه، ولی به نظرم همین مقدار بودن
هر چند امسال قطعا تعداد بیشتر میشه در کل

----------


## saj8jad

> *پرایدی که ارزون نشد 
>  عدم به کار گیری بازنشستگان که عملی نشد 
>  دلاری که سر به فلک کشید 
> امید های جوانی که نابود شد
> اینده ای که  تاریک شد 
> و گوسفندی که کیلویی 110 هزار تومان شد 
>  و حالا کنکوری که حذف نشد 
> #ســــــــــــلام_کـــــــ  ـنکـــــــــــــور*

----------


## sina_hp

*کسی از آمار جدید خبر نداره؟؟؟؟؟؟ بالاخره يه میلیون شد یا نه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اگه کسی امار تفکیک شده رو هم داره لطفا بگه *

----------


## Maja7080

> _
> 
>  وای خدا ... این همه آدم کجا بودن یهو کنکوری شدن!_


پارسال هم یه میلیون نفر بودن. تو سایت قلمچی نوشته

----------


## Maja7080

> اطلاع ندارم متأسفانه، ولی به نظرم همین مقدار بودن
> هر چند امسال قطعا تعداد بیشتر میشه در کل


من رفتم سایت قلمچی نوشته بود امار کنکوری های پارسال یه میلیون و یازده هزار نفر بوده. از سال 96 بیشتر بود. پس قطعا امسال هم بیشتر میشه اما نه خیلی
یکم استرس گرفتم ولی امار پارسال و سال 96 رو که دیدم خیالم راحت شد

----------


## Saboor Zed

یک میلیون نفر یا دو میلیون.....چه فرقی به حالتون میکنه؟ شما کنکورتون زو به بهترین شکل ممکن بخونید نتیجه شم میبیند بیخودی به خودتون استرس ندید.

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط maryamjz


من رفتم سایت قلمچی نوشته بود امار کنکوری های پارسال یه میلیون و یازده هزار نفر بوده. از سال 96 بیشتر بود. پس قطعا امسال هم بیشتر میشه اما نه خیلی
یکم استرس گرفتم ولی امار پارسال و سال 96 رو که دیدم خیالم راحت شد تعداد نباید از سال قبل کمتر شه نباید


امسال باید از یک میلیون و یازده هزار بیشتر شه اگه نشه يه شکست محسوب ميشه*

----------


## sina_hp

*به امید خدا تا یک شنبه بشه یک میلیون و صد*

----------


## phzed

> *به امید خدا تا یک شنبه بشه یک میلیون و صد*



 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
زبونتو گاز بگیر پسر

----------


## hazrate_doost

> _
> 
>  وای خدا ... این همه آدم کجا بودن یهو کنکوری شدن!_


جدا  :Yahoo (4):  اینا کنکوری نیستن منم کنکوری نیستم همگی کنکور نما هستیم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


امروز چند تا شدن؟


حسین توکلی در گفتگو با خبرنگار حوزه آموزشی و پژوهشی گروه دانشگاه خبرگزاری آنا، درباره ثبت‌نام در کنکور سراسری اظهار کرد: ثبت نام در کنکور سراسری از روز چهارشنبه ۲۴ بهمن آغاز شد و با در نظر گرفتن مهلت تمدید شده داوطلبان تا ششم اسفند فرصت دارند ثبت‌نام کنند.

وی افزود: تا ساعت ۸ صبح امروز ۹۴۰ هزار و ۳۳۵ نفر در کنکور سراسری سال ۹۸ ثبت‌نام کرده‌اند.*

----------


## MH.FA2343

> *
> 
> حسین توکلی در گفتگو با خبرنگار حوزه آموزشی و پژوهشی گروه دانشگاه خبرگزاری آنا، درباره ثبت‌نام در کنکور سراسری اظهار کرد: ثبت نام در کنکور سراسری از روز چهارشنبه ۲۴ بهمن آغاز شد و با در نظر گرفتن مهلت تمدید شده داوطلبان تا ششم اسفند فرصت دارند ثبت‌نام کنند.
> 
> وی افزود: تا ساعت ۸ صبح امروز ۹۴۰ هزار و ۳۳۵ نفر در کنکور سراسری سال ۹۸ ثبت‌نام کرده‌اند.*


فقط 10 هزارتا نسبت به دیروز؟ پس داغیش خوابید  :Yahoo (4): )) امسال مثل پارسال همون یک میلیون و صد میشه!

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MH.FA2343


فقط 10 هزارتا نسبت به دیروز؟ پس داغیش خوابید )) امسال مثل پارسال همون یک میلیون و صد میشه!


پارسال یه میلیون  و 12 هزار نفر بود مثل این که امسال کمتر شده حیف شد*

----------


## sina_hp

*حداقل به يه ميليون برس*

----------


## sina_hp

این نشون ميده خیلی از پشت کنکوری ها بدون آزمون ها رو رفتن آخرسر بدون آزمون ها کار خودش رو کرد و جمعیت رو کم کرد سنجش به هدفش رسید خدا ميدونه چه آینده ای در انتظار نظام قدیم ها میذاره

----------


## Miss.Sad

_اوضاع خیلی خیطه 
خدا بخیر کنه 4 ماه دیگه رو_

----------


## MH.FA2343

*هیچ امیدی برای 99 نداشته باشید! 98 کار رو تموم کنید! یا امسال یا هیچوقت!*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MH.FA2343


هیچ امیدی برای 99 نداشته باشید! 98 کار رو تموم کنید! یا امسال یا هیچوقت!


زدن نابود کردن همش هم تقصیر بدون کنکور هاست از قصد گذاشتن تا امار کم شه. که شد به هدفشون رسیدن حالا خوب بهانه ای دارن حتما الان دارن به ریش تک تک نظام قدیم ها می خندن*

----------


## MH.FA2343

> *
> زدن نابود کردن همش هم تقصیر بدون کنکور هاست از قصد گذاشتن تا امار کم شه. که شد به هدفشون رسیدن حالا خوب بهانه ای دارن حتما الان دارن به ریش تک تک نظام قدیم ها می خندن*


ببخشید اگه حرف هایی که میزنم تلخه ولی کاریه که شده بهتر نیست بجای بهانه پیدا کردن این چهار ماه رو سختی به خرج بدین و بهترین نتیجه ای که میتونید بدست بیارید حتی اگه نشد یه رشته خوب پیام نور برید؟

----------


## Fawzi

> *
> زدن نابود کردن همش هم تقصیر بدون کنکور هاست از قصد گذاشتن تا امار کم شه. که شد به هدفشون رسیدن حالا خوب بهانه ای دارن حتما الان دارن به ریش تک تک نظام قدیم ها می خندن*


مشکل چیه؟ 
شما مایلید ۹۹ هم کنکور باشه برا نظام قدیم؟

----------


## Mysterious

> *
> زدن نابود کردن همش هم تقصیر بدون کنکور هاست از قصد گذاشتن تا امار کم شه. که شد به هدفشون رسیدن حالا خوب بهانه ای دارن حتما الان دارن به ریش تک تک نظام قدیم ها می خندن*


هنوز تا پس فردا وقت هست مسئولین از پولشون نمیگذرن که اگه کم باشه بازم تمدید میکنن
پارسال ۲ بار تمدید شد

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mysterious


هنوز تا پس فردا وقت هست مسئولین از پولشون نمیگذرن که اگه کم باشه بازم تمدید میکنن
پارسال ۲ بار تمدید شد


درسته 

ولی اگه میخوان ده بار هم تمدید کنن مهم نیس...
 چرا؟ 
واسه اینکه کنکوری که تا الان ثبت نام نکرده و تو تمدید دوم و سوم و الی اخر تصمیم میگیره ثبت نام کنه حقیقتش اینه که بود و نبودش اصلا فرقی نمیکنه...*

----------


## Ebrahim999

اميدوارم كنكور پر رقابتي داشته باشيد :Yahoo (8):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Abolfazl_Az78




درسته 

ولی اگه میخوان ده بار هم تمدید کنن مهم نیس...
 چرا؟ 
واسه اینکه کنکوری که تا الان ثبت نام نکرده و تو تمدید دوم و سوم و الی اخر تصمیم میگیره ثبت نام کنه حقیقتش اینه که بود و نبودش اصلا فرقی نمیکنه...


مهم بود و نبودش نیست فقط باید ثبت نام کنه این مهمه حتی اگه فقط جنبه سیاه لشکری داشته باشه باید رکود پارسال شکسته شه همین*

----------


## God_of_war

> *
> 
> درسته 
> 
> ولی اگه میخوان ده بار هم تمدید کنن مهم نیس...
>  چرا؟ 
> واسه اینکه کنکوری که تا الان ثبت نام نکرده و تو تمدید دوم و سوم و الی اخر تصمیم میگیره ثبت نام کنه حقیقتش اینه که بود و نبودش اصلا فرقی نمیکنه...*


باهات موافق نیستم چون من یه رتبه برترم ولی هنوز ثبت نام نکردم  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## رحیم استرلینگ

امسال بهترین سال برای قبولی فارغ ها است====چهار ماه بعد به حرفم میرسید

----------


## MeGa-Mind

> باهات موافق نیستم چون من یه رتبه برترم ولی هنوز ثبت نام نکردم


الان درصدات تو درسای مختلف چطورن؟
البته اگه دوس داشتی بگو
فکر کنم امسال زیست رو بالا90 بزنی

----------


## DR._.ALI

من که هنوز ثبت نام نکردم.میخام بزارن ساعت 12 شب اخرین روز اخرین نفر ثبت نام کنم :Yahoo (50):

----------


## saj8jad

> من که هنوز ثبت نام نکردم.میخام بزارن ساعت 12 شب اخرین روز اخرین نفر ثبت نام کنم


آورین آورین  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Ebrahim999

> من که هنوز ثبت نام نکردم.میخام بزارن ساعت 12 شب اخرین روز اخرین نفر ثبت نام کنم


جالبه مني كه رشته پزشكي قبول شدم بنظرم تا اخر ٧ سال نبايد بهم دكتر گفت
تو ولي كنكور نداده ميخواي دكتر صدات كنن :Yahoo (20):

----------


## im.awbol

> من که هنوز ثبت نام نکردم.میخام بزارن ساعت 12 شب اخرین روز اخرین نفر ثبت نام کنم


اره نوبل میدن آخه . عذر میخوام ولی همین شماهایید ک تعداد داوطلبارو الکی زیاد میکنید ، داوطلبای واقعی 20هزار تا تو تجربی بیشتر نیسن
اصلا قصد نقد یا توهین ندارما عزیز ولی شما اگه هدف داشتی و نگران آیندت بودی آیندتو مضحکه نمیکردی که 4 نفر بیانبا حرفت حال کنن . برو ثبت نام کن تا یهو نبستن سنجشو شوخی نگیر

----------


## genzo

سلام 
فردا وقت هست ؟

----------


## DR._.ALI

> جالبه مني كه رشته پزشكي قبول شدم بنظرم تا اخر ٧ سال نبايد بهم دكتر گفت
> تو ولي كنكور نداده ميخواي دكتر صدات كنن


خب تو فازت فرق میکنه
منم با تو فرق میکنم  :Yahoo (106): 
پ.ن:خواستم نام کاربریمو تغییر بدم اراز گفت طبق قوانین انجمن نمیشه نمیدونم این قوانینو از کجاشون در میارن بعضیا :Yahoo (106):

----------


## DR._.ALI

> اره نوبل میدن آخه . عذر میخوام ولی همین شماهایید ک تعداد داوطلبارو الکی زیاد میکنید ، داوطلبای واقعی 20هزار تا تو تجربی بیشتر نیسن
> اصلا قصد نقد یا توهین ندارما عزیز ولی شما اگه هدف داشتی و نگران آیندت بودی آیندتو مضحکه نمیکردی که 4 نفر بیانبا حرفت حال کنن . برو ثبت نام کن تا یهو نبستن سنجشو شوخی نگیر


یعنی الان طبق منطق تو اونی که نفر اول رفته ثبت نام کرده داوطلب واقعیه و کسی که لحظات آخر میره کنکور ثبت نام میکنه میشه سیاهی لشگر!عجب!ضمن اینکه این بازیو سنجش هر ساله در میاره 6 اسفند که سهله اواخر اسفند هم دوباره 4 روز میزاره واسه اونایی که هنوز ثبت نام نکردن.به هر حال داوطلبای واقعی آخرش مشخص میشن که کیا هستن الان تویی که نفر اول رفتی ثبت نام کردی رتبه یک کنکوری.هه!

----------


## Mariyana

> سلام 
> فردا وقت هست ؟


فقط تا ساعت 12 یکشنبه دوشنبه ثبت نام تمومه

----------


## im.awbol

> یعنی الان طبق منطق تو اونی که نفر اول رفته ثبت نام کرده داوطلب واقعیه و کسی که لحظات آخر میره کنکور ثبت نام میکنه میشه سیاهی لشگر!عجب!ضمن اینکه این بازیو سنجش هر ساله در میاره 6 اسفند که سهله اواخر اسفند هم دوباره 4 روز میزاره واسه اونایی که هنوز ثبت نام نکردن.به هر حال داوطلبای واقعی آخرش مشخص میشن که کیا هستن الان تویی که نفر اول رفتی ثبت نام کردی رتبه یک کنکوری.هه!


نه داداشم من اصلا همچین حرفی نزدم ولی میگم وقتی میتونی ثبت نام کنی چرا میذاری لحظه آخر همین

----------


## Fawzi

بالاخره ثبتنام کردم :Yahoo (94): 
توصیه میکنم هرچه زودتر ثبت نام کنید و به ساعات اخر موکول نکنید 
این برای شما بهتر است  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Romina_kh

آمار بدید^_^

----------


## mahTEn

940هزار و 335نفر :Yahoo (21): 

چخبرتوووونه :Yahoo (21): 
لنتیا ی چن نفرتونم کنکور ندین خب :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ..T€N..


940هزار و 335نفر

چخبرتوووونه
لنتیا ی چن نفرتونم کنکور ندین خب


این امار واسه شنبه هست امار یکشنبه رو همه میخوان*

----------


## sina_hp

*توکلی یادآور شد: تا صبح امروز یکشنبه پنجم اسفند ۹۷ تعداد ۹۷۰ هزار و ۹۴۸ نفر در این آزمون ثبت نام کرده اند

پ.ن:خیلی کمه خیلی خدا رحم کنه  0__0*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


امروز چند تا شدن؟


سجاد عنوان تاپیک رو به روز کن -__-*

----------


## sina_hp

*هنوز رکورد پارسال شکسته نشده*

----------


## sina_hp

*حسین توکلی در گفتگو با خبرنگار مهر افزود: ثبت نام کنکور سراسری سال ۹۸ برای پذیرش دانشجو در رشته های با آزمون و دوره های روزانه، شبانه، نیمه حضوری، مجازی، پردیس های خودگردان دانشگاه ها، دانشگاه پیام نور، دانشگاه ها و موسسات آموزش عالی غیردولتی و غیرانتفاعی، ظرفیت مازاد دانشگاه ها و رشته های تحصیلی با آزمون دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی صورت می گیرد.
وی گفت: ثبت نام کنکور سراسری ۹۸ از چهارشنبه ۲۴ بهمن از طریق سایت سازمان سنجش آغاز شده است و داوطلبان با توجه به فرصت تمدید شده می توانند تا دوشنبه ۶ اسفند در این آزمون ثبت نام کنند.
توکلی یادآور شد: تا صبح امروز یکشنبه پنجم اسفند ۹۷ تعداد ۹۷۰ هزار و ۹۴۸ نفر در این آزمون ثبت نام کرده اند.
وی خاطرنشان کرد: متقاضیان، ضرورت دارد در مهلت در نظر گرفته شده و پس از مطالعه دقیق دفترچه راهنما که از طریق سایت سازمان سنجش قابل دسترسی است و فراهم کردن مدارک و اطلاعات مورد نیاز ثبت نام به پایگاه اطلاع رسانی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور به نشانی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور مراجعه و نسبت به ثبت نام در آزمون مذکور اقدام کنند.
مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش اظهار داشت: ضمناً آن دسته از داوطلبانی که قبلاً نسبت به ثبت نام اقدام کرده اند، می توانند در صورت تمایل تا تاریخ ۶ اسفند ۹۷ نسبت به مشاهده و ویرایش اطلاعات ثبت نامی خود اقدام کنند.
به گزارش مهر، آزمون سراسری سال ۹۸ در روزهای پنجشنبه و جمعه ۱۳و ۱۴ تیرماه در حوزه های امتحانی مربوط برگزار می شود.*

----------


## Miss.Sad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_hp


حسین توکلی در گفتگو با خبرنگار مهر افزود: ثبت نام کنکور سراسری سال ۹۸ برای پذیرش دانشجو در رشته های با آزمون و دوره های روزانه، شبانه، نیمه حضوری، مجازی، پردیس های خودگردان دانشگاه ها، دانشگاه پیام نور، دانشگاه ها و موسسات آموزش عالی غیردولتی و غیرانتفاعی، ظرفیت مازاد دانشگاه ها و رشته های تحصیلی با آزمون دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی صورت می گیرد.
وی گفت: ثبت نام کنکور سراسری ۹۸ از چهارشنبه ۲۴ بهمن از طریق سایت سازمان سنجش آغاز شده است و داوطلبان با توجه به فرصت تمدید شده می توانند تا دوشنبه ۶ اسفند در این آزمون ثبت نام کنند.
توکلی یادآور شد: تا صبح امروز یکشنبه پنجم اسفند ۹۷ تعداد ۹۷۰ هزار و ۹۴۸ نفر در این آزمون ثبت نام کرده اند.
وی خاطرنشان کرد: متقاضیان، ضرورت دارد در مهلت در نظر گرفته شده و پس از مطالعه دقیق دفترچه راهنما که از طریق سایت سازمان سنجش قابل دسترسی است و فراهم کردن مدارک و اطلاعات مورد نیاز ثبت نام به پایگاه اطلاع رسانی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور به نشانی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور مراجعه و نسبت به ثبت نام در آزمون مذکور اقدام کنند.
مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش اظهار داشت: ضمناً آن دسته از داوطلبانی که قبلاً نسبت به ثبت نام اقدام کرده اند، می توانند در صورت تمایل تا تاریخ ۶ اسفند ۹۷ نسبت به مشاهده و ویرایش اطلاعات ثبت نامی خود اقدام کنند.
به گزارش مهر، آزمون سراسری سال ۹۸ در روزهای پنجشنبه و جمعه ۱۳و ۱۴ تیرماه در حوزه های امتحانی مربوط برگزار می شود.


فک کنم 700هزار  و خورده ای نفرش فقط تجربی باشن_

----------


## im.khazan

> *هنوز رکورد پارسال شکسته نشده*


پارسال چقد بود؟

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط im.khazan


پارسال چقد بود؟


یک میلیون و یازده هزار تا --___--*

----------


## sina_hp

*حداقل 50 هزارنفر دیگه برای شکستن رکود پارسال باید ثبت نام کنن نکنن رکورد شکسته نمیشه*

----------


## opera77

تعداد شرکت کننده ها تو رشته های ریاضی و تجربی رو کسی نمیدونه؟

----------


## MH.FA2343

تا فردا صبح هم بگیم 15-20 هزارتا ثبت نام کنن تا شب دوشنبه به یه میلیون میرسه! ولی مسئله اینجاست فکر نکنم آخر اسفند یا تو فروردین دیگه ثبت نام مجددی باشه!

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط opera77


تعداد شرکت کننده ها تو رشته های ریاضی و تجربی رو کسی نمیدونه؟


فعلا اعلام نکردن ولی گفته میشه  بیش از 60 درصد داوطلبان تجربی هستن*

----------


## MH.FA2343

> تعداد شرکت کننده ها تو رشته های ریاضی و تجربی رو کسی نمیدونه؟


این آمارا بعد از برگزاری کنکور منتشر میشه!

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MH.FA2343


تا فردا صبح هم بگیم 15-20 هزارتا ثبت نام کنن تا شب دوشنبه به یه میلیون میرسه! ولی مسئله اینجاست فکر نکنم آخر اسفند یا تو فروردین دیگه ثبت نام مجددی باشه!


منم همينو می گم*

----------


## opera77

پس این امارا که بچها تو پاسخ های قبلی از شرکت کننده های تجربی میدن از کجاس

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MH.FA2343


تا فردا صبح هم بگیم 15-20 هزارتا ثبت نام کنن تا شب دوشنبه به یه میلیون میرسه! ولی مسئله اینجاست فکر نکنم آخر اسفند یا تو فروردین دیگه ثبت نام مجددی باشه!


ولی معمولا بازم تمدید میشه فکر کنم --__--*

----------


## Elahe_

> *حداقل 50 هزارنفر دیگه برای شکستن رکود پارسال باید ثبت نام کنن نکنن رکورد شکسته نمیشه*


چرا دوست دارين تعداد زياد باشه ؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## opera77

دوستان معمولا بعد از عید هم یه مهلت برای ویرایش اطلاعات میدن اون مهلت رو کسی میدونه چه زمانیه؟
و دوم هم اینکه میشه توی اون مهلت رشته رو عوض کرد؟

----------


## sina_hp

*آقا احتمالا فردا دوباره تمدید می کنن فرصت رو نکنن باز دو روز بعد تمدید میکنن کلا توی همین اسفند باید بازم فرصت بدن*

----------


## Arnold

عاقا به ما چه که چن نفر میان دقیقن؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

60درصد داوطلبا تجربین یعنی نزدیک به 600هزار نفر از بین 940هزار نفر 564000نفر

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط حامدیگانه


60درصد داوطلبا تجربین یعنی نزدیک به 600هزار نفر از بین 940هزار نفر 564000نفر


تعداد بازم بالا میره دلخوش به 940 نباش البته تا الان 970 تا ثبت نام کردن*

----------


## DR._.ALI

> نه داداشم من اصلا همچین حرفی نزدم ولی میگم وقتی میتونی ثبت نام کنی چرا میذاری لحظه آخر همین


اوکی حالا بخاطر اصرار تو و بقیه یه روز زودتر الان ثبت نام کردم :Yahoo (4): دلیلی هم که دیر شد ثبت نامم این بود که میخاستم خودم ثبت نام کنم نرم پول مفت بدم کافی نت گیر عکسم بودم که اندازشواوکی کنم که آخر موفق شدم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hamed_habibi

> *
> 
> تعداد بازم بالا میره دلخوش به 940 نباش البته تا الان 970 تا ثبت نام کردن*


​ندونم به والا

----------


## tear_goddess

حالا ک انقدر کمن منم برم ثبت نام کنم :Yahoo (4): 
آرزوی موفقیت دارم برا همتون

----------


## Romina_kh

^_^

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط tear_goddess


حالا ک انقدر کمن منم برم ثبت نام کنم
آرزوی موفقیت دارم برا همتون


زیاد میشه تا جمعه زمان هست*

----------


## sina_hp

*باید رکود پارسال شکسته شه*

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

سلام
بله ثبت نام تقریبا همین قدر هست و البته یکم بیشتر شده ، تا پایان امشب هم یعنی پایان 5 اسفند ماه ، دیگه مهلت ثبت نام تموم میشه.
فکر میکنم مقدار ثبت نامی ها از پارسال کمتر هست و من اطلاعی از اینکه هر رشته چقدر ثبت نام کردن ندارم ولی فکر میکنم امسال توضیح تقریبا نرمال تری رو داخل رشته های مختلف داشته باشیم ، یعنی مثل هرسال آمار تجربی نجومی نیست ، چون انتخاب رشته ی نظام جدید ، گاهی اجباری بوده و هر کس آزادانه نمیتونست بره تجربی یا ریاضی ... به هرحال ، کنکور خوبی داشته باشید.

----------


## Ebrahim999

كنكور بسيار سختي در پيشه
كمربنداتونو حسابي سفت ببندين :Yahoo (11):

----------


## saeed_zz

به قول ی بنده خدایی خداحافظ کنکور :Yahoo (21):

----------


## MH.FA2343

> سلام
> بله ثبت نام تقریبا همین قدر هست و البته یکم بیشتر شده ، تا پایان امشب هم یعنی پایان 5 اسفند ماه ، دیگه مهلت ثبت نام تموم میشه.
> فکر میکنم مقدار ثبت نامی ها از پارسال کمتر هست و من اطلاعی از اینکه هر رشته چقدر ثبت نام کردن ندارم ولی فکر میکنم امسال توضیح تقریبا نرمال تری رو داخل رشته های مختلف داشته باشیم ، یعنی مثل هرسال آمار تجربی نجومی نیست ، چون انتخاب رشته ی نظام جدید ، گاهی اجباری بوده و هر کس آزادانه نمیتونست بره تجربی یا ریاضی ... به هرحال ، کنکور خوبی داشته باشید.


فردا شب تموم میشه ثبت نام عزیز.

----------


## sina_hp

*حسین توکلی در گفتگو با خبرنگار مهر اظهار داشت: ثبت نام کنکور سراسری سال ۹۸ برای پذیرش دانشجو در رشته های با آزمون و دوره های روزانه، شبانه، نیمه حضوری، مجازی، پردیس های خودگردان دانشگاه ها، دانشگاه پیام نور، دانشگاه ها و موسسات آموزش عالی غیردولتی و غیرانتفاعی، ظرفیت مازاد دانشگاه ها و رشته های تحصیلی با آزمون دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی صورت می گیرد.

وی گفت: ثبت نام کنکور سراسری ۹۸ از چهارشنبه ۲۴ بهمن از طریق سایت سازمان سنجش آغاز شده است و داوطلبان با توجه به فرصت تمدید شده می توانند تا دوشنبه ۶ اسفند در این آزمون ثبت نام کنند.

توکلی یادآور شد: تا صبح امروز دوشنبه ۶ اسفند ۹۷ تعداد یک میلیون و ۷ هزار و ۶۹۴ نفر در این آزمون ثبت نام کرده اند.

وی خاطرنشان کرد: متقاضیان، ضرورت دارد در مهلت در نظر گرفته شده و پس از مطالعه دقیق دفترچه راهنما که از طریق سایت سازمان سنجش قابل دسترسی است و فراهم کردن مدارک و اطلاعات مورد نیاز ثبت‌نام به پایگاه اطلاع رسانی سازمان سنجش‌ آموزش کشور به نشانی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور مراجعه و نسبت به ثبت نام در آزمون مذکور اقدام کنند.

مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش اظهار داشت: ضمناً آن دسته از داوطلبانی که قبلاً نسبت به ثبت نام اقدام کرده‌اند، می‌توانند در صورت تمایل تا تاریخ ۶ اسفند ۹۷ نسبت به مشاهده و ویرایش اطلاعات ثبت نامی خود اقدام کنند.

وی خاطرنشان کرد: پذیرش در هر یک از رشته ها بر اساس نمره کنکور و سوابق تحصیلی همانند کنکور سال گذشته انجام می گیرد.

توکلی افزود: دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام بر روی سایت سازمان سنجش منتشر شده است و داوطلبان باید واجد شرایط عمومی و اختصاصی مطابق شرایط مندرج در دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام کنکور سراسری ۹۸ باشند.

به گزارش مهر، آزمون سراسری سال ۹۸ در روزهای پنجشنبه و جمعه ۱۳و ۱۴ تیرماه در حوزه های امتحانی مربوط برگزار می شود.*

----------


## sina_hp

*فقط شش هزارتا ديگه لازمه تا رکورد پارسال شکسته شه*

----------


## hamed_duty

1 میلیون شد...سه چهارتا از موهای تنم کمی سیخ شد..ولی آنی بود دوباره برگشتن سرجاشون..پارسالو بشکنن فک کنم همه موهای تنم سیخ شع

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamed79


1 میلیون شد...سه چهارتا از موهای تنم کمی سیخ شد..ولی آنی بود دوباره برگشتن سرجاشون..پارسالو بشکنن فک کنم همه موهای تنم سیخ شع


فقط شش هزارتا می خواد تا رکورد پارسال شکسته شه هنوز نشده*

----------


## Romina_kh

هر وقت رکورد شکست به من خبر بدید :Yahoo (65):

----------


## sina_hp

*درسته امشب فرصت ثبت نام تموم ميشه ولی سایت فردا هم بازه تا چند روز در ضمن يه تمدید ديگه هم در راه هست برای جامانده ها*

----------


## sina_hp

*خدایا فقط شش هزارتای ديگه لازمه خودت کمک کن*

----------


## HossEin_v

> *فقط شش هزارتا ديگه لازمه تا رکورد پارسال شکسته شه*





> 1 میلیون شد...سه چهارتا از موهای تنم کمی سیخ شد..ولی آنی بود دوباره برگشتن سرجاشون..پارسالو بشکنن فک کنم همه موهای تنم سیخ شع





> *
> 
> فقط شش هزارتا می خواد تا رکورد پارسال شکسته شه هنوز نشده*





> هر وقت رکورد شکست به من خبر بدید





> *خدایا فقط شش هزارتای ديگه لازمه خودت کمک کن*


این ۶هزارتا هم ثبت نام بکنن و رکورد بشکنه بعدش چه اتفاقی نیفته که همگی منتظرش هستین؟؟ اگه نشکنه چی میشه؟؟

----------


## MH.FA2343

بازم میگم تعداد شرکت کننده ها از 1 میلیون و 11 هزارتا بیشتر میشه! اما تعداد شرکت کننده ها 60 به 40 به نفع نظام جدیدهاست! از این 40 درصد حداقل 15-20 درصد میرن و نمیمونن! و سازمان سنجش برای 20 درصد نظام قدیم سوال مجزا طرح نمیکنه برای 99  عزیزان. احتمالا فکر میکنین این جمعیت حداقل 60 درصدش نظام قدیم ها هستن ولی اینطور نیست.

----------


## sina_hp

*حسین توکلی در گفتگو با خبرنگار حوزه آموزشی پژوهشی گروه دانشگاه خبرگزاری آنا، درباره پایان مهلت ثبت‌نام کنکور سراسری اظهار کرد: مهلت ثبت‌نام در کنکور سراسری ساعت ۲۴ امشب به‌پایان می‌رسد و از آنجایی که مهلت ثبت‌نام یک‌بار تمدید شده، برای بار دیگر تمدید نخواهد شد.

وی افزود: کنکور سراسری برای رشته‌های با آزمون دانشگاه‌های دولتی، غیردولتی، پیام نور، حضوری، غیرحضوری، غیرانتفاعی و دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی برگزار می‌شود.

مشاور سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور ادامه داد: تا ساعت ۸:۳۰ صبح امروز یک میلیون و هشت هزار و ۶۵۴ نفر در کنکور سراسری ثبت‌نام کرده‌اند.

توکلی اعلام کرد: هزینه ثبت‌نام در آزمون سراسری ۲۷ هزار و ۵۰۰ تومان برای یک گروه آزمایشی است. اگر داوطلبان بخواهند در دو گروه آزمایشی ثبت‌نام کنند، باید ۲۷ هزار و ۵۰۰ تومان دیگر از طریق کارت‌های عضو شبکه شتاب پرداخت کنند.

کنکور سراسری در روزهای پنج‌شنبه و جمعه ۱۳ و ۱۴ تیر ۹۸ در پنج گروه آزمایشی برگزار خواهد شد.*

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط HossEin_v


این ۶هزارتا هم ثبت نام بکنن و رکورد بشکنه بعدش چه اتفاقی نیفته که همگی منتظرش هستین؟؟ اگه نشکنه چی میشه؟؟


کنکور نظام قدیم سال ۹۹*

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MH.FA2343


بازم میگم تعداد شرکت کننده ها از 1 میلیون و 11 هزارتا بیشتر میشه! اما تعداد شرکت کننده ها 60 به 40 به نفع نظام جدیدهاست! از این 40 درصد حداقل 15-20 درصد میرن و نمیمونن! و سازمان سنجش برای 20 درصد نظام قدیم سوال مجزا طرح نمیکنه برای 99  عزیزان. احتمالا فکر میکنین این جمعیت حداقل 60 درصدش نظام قدیم ها هستن ولی اینطور نیست.


پیشگویید شما؟*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mysterious




پیشگویید شما؟


والا منم همينو می گم خود ريس سازمان سنجش ميگه تعداد زیاده اونوقت یکی مثل اینا پیشگویی می کنن*

----------


## Romina_kh

حتی اگه پیشگوییشم غلط باشه این که الان اینجوری فکر کنید به نفعتونه :Yahoo (4): فقط رکورد شکست بگید به من :Yahoo (65):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MH.FA2343


بازم میگم تعداد شرکت کننده ها از 1 میلیون و 11 هزارتا بیشتر میشه! اما تعداد شرکت کننده ها 60 به 40 به نفع نظام جدیدهاست! از این 40 درصد حداقل 15-20 درصد میرن و نمیمونن! و سازمان سنجش برای 20 درصد نظام قدیم سوال مجزا طرح نمیکنه برای 99  عزیزان. احتمالا فکر میکنین این جمعیت حداقل 60 درصدش نظام قدیم ها هستن ولی اینطور نیست.


دوست عزیز قبول داری بین 50 تا 100 هزار نفر نظام قدیم سال 99 پشت کنکور می مونن؟؟ اگه خدایی نکرده يه کنکور شه دولت ضرر مالی می کنه چرا؟؟ چون آموزش و پرورش باید برای یه جمعیت 100 هزار نفری نظام قدیم دوباره کتاب درسی چاپ کنه شما قیمت کاغذ رو دیدین؟؟ اینو هم آموزش و پرورش و هم سنجش مي دونه عزیز مسلما دو کنکور شدن ضررش کمتره چون نیاز به تولید دوباره کتاب نیست*

----------


## MH.FA2343

> *
> 
> دوست عزیز قبول داری بین 50 تا 100 هزار نفر نظام قدیم سال 99 پشت کنکور می مونن؟؟ اگه خدایی نکرده يه کنکور شه دولت ضرر مالی می کنه چرا؟؟ چون آموزش و پرورش باید برای یه جمعیت 100 هزار نفری نظام قدیم دوباره کتاب درسی چاپ کنه شما قیمت کاغذ رو دیدین؟؟ اینو هم آموزش و پرورش و هم سنجش مي دونه عزیز مسلما دو کنکور شدن ضررش کمتره چون نیاز به تولید دوباره کتاب نیست*


خود کتابفروشی ها پرن از کتاب های درسی نظام جدید و کتاب کمک درسی نظام جدید که هرکی خواست باید بره بخره! مگه قراره نظام قدیم ها رایگان برن از آموزش و پرورش کتاب درسی نظام جدید بگیرن : ))))  هرچقدر هم بیشتر بفروشه به نفع آموزش و پرورشه! هم مافیای کنکور که کتاباشون بیشتر خریداری بشه!

----------


## MH.FA2343

> *تابناک / مشاور سازمان سنجش گفت: مهلت ثبت نام برای شرکت در آزمون سراسری سال ۹۸ ساعت ۲۴ امشب به پایان می‌رسد.
> 
> حسین توکلی مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش اظهار کرد:ثبت نام کنکور سراسری سال ۹۸ از ۲۴ بهمن آغاز شده است و داوطلبان با توجه به تمدید مهلت در نظر گرفته شده تا پایان امروز دوشنبه ششم اسفند ماه ۹۷ فرصت دارند در این آزمون ثبت نام کنند.
> وی با بیان اینکه تا صبح امروز بیش از یک میلیون و  ۵۰۰ هزار داوطلب در آزمون ثبت نام کرده‌اند، گفت: دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام روی سایت سازمان سنجش منتشر شده است و تمام داوطلبان علاقه‌مند به تحصیل می‌توانند با مراجعه به سایت سازمان سنجش و مطالعه دقیق اطلاعیه ثبت نام و دفترچه راهنما در صورت واجد شرایط بودن برای ثبت نام در این آزمون اقدام کنند.
> *


500 هزارتا توی چند ساعت 8 صبح 7 هزارتا بود الان شد 500 هزارتا : ))) خبرگزاریه آمار غلط زده : ))))

----------


## Brave

> *تابناک / مشاور سازمان سنجش گفت: مهلت ثبت نام برای شرکت در آزمون سراسری سال ۹۸ ساعت ۲۴ امشب به پایان می‌رسد.
> 
> حسین توکلی مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش اظهار کرد:ثبت نام کنکور سراسری سال ۹۸ از ۲۴ بهمن آغاز شده است و داوطلبان با توجه به تمدید مهلت در نظر گرفته شده تا پایان امروز دوشنبه ششم اسفند ماه ۹۷ فرصت دارند در این آزمون ثبت نام کنند.
> وی با بیان اینکه تا صبح امروز بیش از یک میلیون و  ۵۰۰ هزار داوطلب در آزمون ثبت نام کرده‌اند، گفت: دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام روی سایت سازمان سنجش منتشر شده است و تمام داوطلبان علاقه‌مند به تحصیل می‌توانند با مراجعه به سایت سازمان سنجش و مطالعه دقیق اطلاعیه ثبت نام و دفترچه راهنما در صورت واجد شرایط بودن برای ثبت نام در این آزمون اقدام کنند.
> *


امشب آخرین مهلته؟دیگه تمدید نمیشه؟

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MH.FA2343


خود کتابفروشی ها پرن از کتاب های درسی نظام جدید و کتاب کمک درسی نظام جدید که هرکی خواست باید بره بخره! مگه قراره نظام قدیم ها رایگان برن از آموزش و پرورش کتاب درسی نظام جدید بگیرن : ))))  هرچقدر هم بیشتر بفروشه به نفع آموزش و پرورشه! هم مافیای کنکور که کتاباشون بیشتر خریداری بشه!


نه دیگه نگرفتی موضوع رو یا شايدم گرفتی به روی خودت نمیاری به هر حال موفق باشی چیز هايي که باید گقته بشه گفته شد بقیش حاشیه هست عزیز*

----------


## sina_hp

*به گفته توکلی يه فرصت ديگه برای داوطلبانی که می خواهند اطلاعات خودشون رو ویرایش کنن قبل سال 97 داده خواهد شد*

----------


## sina_hp

*به نظر من سایت فردا هم بازه نظر منه به شخصه*

----------


## MH.FA2343

> *
> 
> نه دیگه نگرفتی موضوع رو یا شايدم گرفتی به روی خودت نمیاری به هر حال موفق باشی چیز هايي که باید گقته بشه گفته شد بقیش حاشیه هست عزیز*


به هر حال ما که کار رو 98 تموم میکنیم و از شر کنکور راحت میشیم و از این خونه نشینی بیرون میایم و به زندگی و دانشگاهمون میرسیم. پشت کنکور موندن بیش از یکبار فقط عمرت رو هدر میده و نمیزاره از زندگی لذت ببری. خداحافظ شما.

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MH.FA2343


به هر حال ما که کار رو 98 تموم میکنیم و از شر کنکور راحت میشیم و از این خونه نشینی بیرون میایم و به زندگی و دانشگاهمون میرسیم. پشت کنکور موندن بیش از یکبار فقط عمرت رو هدر میده و نمیزاره از زندگی لذت ببری. خداحافظ شما.


خیر پیش*

----------


## Arnold

> *
> 
> خیر پیش*


الان امار شد یک میلیون و پونصد هزار نفر؟؟؟:؟::؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Arnold


الان امار شد یک میلیون و پونصد هزار نفر؟؟؟:؟::؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


نه اون خبر اشتباه بود*

----------


## Arnold

> *
> 
> نه اون خبر اشتباه بود*


خخخ فک کن تجربی بالای یک میلیون نفر میشه اینطوری

----------


## Saboor Zed

آمار رسمی تا صبح امروز یک میلیون و هفت هزار نفره

----------


## sina_hp

*تبریک به همه رکورد پارسال شکسته شد*

----------


## l.M.l

> *تبریک به همه رکورد پارسال شکسته شد*


الان چی میشه؟؟

----------


## artim

متاسفانه تاریخ دقیق برگزاری گروه های ازمایشی رو اعلام نکردن که کسی که برای عمومی هنر یا زبان میخواد بره کنکور بده زمان دقیق هر کدوم رو ندونه پول بده هر دو تا ازمون رو شرکت کنه
بازی کثیفی هست این کارا

----------


## Romina_kh

آمار بدید :Yahoo (65):

----------


## hazrate_doost

الوعده وفا
قرار بود تا دوشنبه داوطلبین به 1 میلیون برسن کنکور ندم

----------


## sina_hp

*توکلی تصریح کرد: تا ساعت 12 امروز تعداد یک میلیون و 17 هزار و 141 نفر در کنکور 98 ثبت‌نام کردند که  این تعداد در سال گذشته حدود یک میلیون و 12 هزار نفر بود.*

----------


## God_of_war

دوستان من ثبت نام کردم ولی رفتم باز سایتش ویرایش کنم بعد پشیمون شدم ادامه ندادم مشکلی که پیش نمیاد ایهاالناس؟

----------


## formyself

سلام چرا همه خوشحالن از اینکه زیاده شرکت کننده ها؟میشه یکی منو تو جیه کنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟مرسی

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط formyself


سلام چرا همه خوشحالن از اینکه زیاده شرکت کننده ها؟میشه یکی منو تو جیه کنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟مرسی


نمیشه*

----------


## formyself

مرسی واقعن.چرا؟

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط formyself


مرسی واقعن.چرا؟


حوصله نداریم*

----------


## formyself

واااااااامسخره.خب نگفتم ک حتمن تو توضیح بدی یکی دیگه توضیح میده.

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> مرسی واقعن.چرا؟


چون نظام قدیم برگزار میشه سال دیگه خوشحالن

----------


## formyself

مرسی واقعا ازتون شما چقد اقاییییییییی اخه.
منکه امسال پروندشو میبندم.

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط pouyasadeghi


چون نظام قدیم برگزار میشه سال دیگه خوشحالن


۹۹ نظام قدیم برگزار میش؟*

----------


## sina_hp

*توکلی تصریح کرد: تا ساعت 12 امروز تعداد یک میلیون و 17 هزار و 141 نفر در کنکور 98 ثبت نام کردند که این تعداد در سال گذشته حدود یک میلیون و 12 هزار نفر بود.*

----------


## sina_hp

*رکود پارسال شکسته شد حتی بیشتر هم شد*

----------


## V_buqs

اینم اضافه کنیم اینا کلی هست و خیلیا دو سه تایی کنکور میدن که هرطور شده قبول شن برن  :Yahoo (4): 
مثه خودم هم هنر نوشتم هم تجربی یه تنه 2 تام  :Yahoo (21): 
یا یکی از دوستان میاد هم تجربی هم هنر و هم زبان مینویسه یه  تنه 3 تاس  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## formyself

منم هم زبان شرکت کردم هم تجربی....

----------


## formyself

خالص چند نفر تجربی شرکت کردن؟

----------


## V_buqs

> خالص چند نفر تجربی شرکت کردن؟


مشخص نیست

----------


## Mrya

:Yahoo (21):  نشه یک و پونصد صلوات :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Saturn8

> اینم اضافه کنیم اینا کلی هست و خیلیا دو سه تایی کنکور میدن که هرطور شده قبول شن برن 
> مثه خودم هم هنر نوشتم هم تجربی یه تنه 2 تام 
> یا یکی از دوستان میاد هم تجربی هم هنر و هم زبان مینویسه یه  تنه 3 تاس


هرگزکنکورهنر امتحان نده من به خاطر این هنر خیلییی سر جلسه تجربی خسته بودم خیلیییا این حرفو قبلش بهم گفتن اما من فکر کردم دارن چرت وپرت میگن تا اینکه واقعا خودم فهمیدم درست بوده روز قبل کنکور به نظرم تامیتونی بشین کنکورهای نظام قدیم وجدید روبررسی کن  وبدون که مثل امسال ممکنه سوال12همه رشته ها مربوط به مبحث ویرایش باشه وبرو ازکتاب اونو بخون یا اگه بودجه بندی تغییرکرد بامقایسه کنکورنظام قدیم وجدید ذهنتو براش آماده کن اما اگه کنکور هنر رو بدی این تحلیلا رو خوب نمیتونی انجام بدی چون ذهنت خستس اینو میگم چون خودم تجربش کردم حالا خوددانی هنرم رشته خوبی نداره که بری!

----------


## V_buqs

> هرگزکنکورهنر امتحان نده من به خاطر این هنر خیلییی سر جلسه تجربی خسته بودم خیلیییا این حرفو قبلش بهم گفتن اما من فکر کردم دارن چرت وپرت میگن تا اینکه واقعا خودم فهمیدم درست بوده روز قبل کنکور به نظرم تامیتونی بشین کنکورهای نظام قدیم وجدید روبررسی کن  وبدون که مثل امسال ممکنه سوال12همه رشته ها مربوط به مبحث ویرایش باشه وبرو ازکتاب اونو بخون یا اگه بودجه بندی تغییرکرد بامقایسه کنکورنظام قدیم وجدید ذهنتو براش آماده کن اما اگه کنکور هنر رو بدی این تحلیلا رو خوب نمیتونی انجام بدی چون ذهنت خستس اینو میگم چون خودم تجربش کردم حالا خوددانی هنرم رشته خوبی نداره که بری!


نوشتم اسممو دیگه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Saturn8

> نوشتم اسممو دیگه


 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## God_of_war

حرف ها و قیافه من بعد از کنکور ۹۸ با ضمیر ناخوداگاه برای توجیه گندی که زدم =(  :Yahoo (106):  عیب نداره هنوز که سنی نداری یارو ۳۰ سالشه اومده کنکور میده افرین کنکور ۹۹ قبول میشی فعلا برو خونه یه دست god of war بازی کن بعد برو انجمن بگو #بله به کنکور ۹۹ نظام قدیم ایول همه چی حله ) البته این من نیستم چون من رتبه برترم فقط خواستم یه شوک به اعضای انجمن بدم :Yahoo (15):

----------


## sina_hp

*مشاور عالی رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور گفت: تا ساعت ۱۶ امروز دوشنبه ۶ اسفند ۹۷ تعداد یک میلیون و ۲۷ هزار و ۸۸۰ نفر در این آزمون ثبت نام کرده‌اند.

*

----------


## sina_hp

*تعداد وحشتناک بالاست*

----------


## sina_hp

*تا اینجا 15 هزار نفر بیشتر از پارسال ثبت نام شده*

----------


## Neo.Healer

پس دیگ کم کم باید شروع کنم به خوندن :Yahoo (94):  (شوخی)
یعنی ینفرم نرفته بدون کنکورا ثبتنام کنه بره پی درسش ک تعداد کم ک هیچ زیادم شده؟ :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_hp


مشاور عالی رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور گفت: تا ساعت ۱۶ امروز دوشنبه ۶ اسفند ۹۷ تعداد یک میلیون و ۲۷ هزار و ۸۸۰ نفر در این آزمون ثبت نام کرده‌اند.




تا حد نصاب وزیر محترم چه باشد*

----------


## Seyed Chester

> چون نظام قدیم برگزار میشه سال دیگه خوشحالن


دوست عزيز شما رو چه حسابي ميفرمائيد؟من نظام قديمم و اميدوارم سال ٩٩ هم بشه ولي بعيد ميدونم
اگر دليل قانع كننده اي داريد بگيد لطفا ما هم از نگراني خارج شيم

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_hp


مشاور عالی رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور گفت: تا ساعت ۱۶ امروز دوشنبه ۶ اسفند ۹۷ تعداد یک میلیون و ۲۷ هزار و ۸۸۰ نفر در این آزمون ثبت نام کرده‌اند.




من احتمال میدم بالای 300 هزار نفر نظام قدیم باشن*

----------


## amir5119

امار تفکیک شده کی میاد
بنظرتون تعداد نظام قدیم بیشتره یا جدید :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Egotist

> امار تفکیک شده کی میاد
> بنظرتون تعداد نظام قدیم بیشتره یا جدید


نظام قدیمی ها کلا 200-300هزار نفر هستن که اکثرشون هم تجربی
هرسال این بحث هست که چقد از پارسال کمتر/بیشتر هستن ولی بازم درصدای قبولی و تراز هر سال تقریبا مشابه سال قبلش هست
این آمارا بیشتر رسانه ای هستن و ارزش وقت گذاشتن هم ندارن ، چه برسه به اینکه ناامیدت کنه!

----------


## MehranWilson

> *تا اینجا 15 هزار نفر بیشتر از پارسال ثبت نام شده*


دادا تو اینقد به فکر امار داوطلبان کنکور هستی اگه درس میخوندی الان از 1 میلیونشون جلو بودی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MehranWilson


دادا تو اینقد به فکر امار داوطلبان کنکور هستی اگه درس میخوندی الان از 1 میلیونشون جلو بودی 


خدا کسی رو درگیر نکنه*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Parlooo


نظام قدیمی ها کلا 200-300هزار نفر هستن که اکثرشون هم تجربی
هرسال این بحث هست که چقد از پارسال کمتر/بیشتر هستن ولی بازم درصدای قبولی و تراز هر سال تقریبا مشابه سال قبلش هست
این آمارا بیشتر رسانه ای هستن و ارزش وقت گذاشتن هم ندارن ، چه برسه به اینکه ناامیدت کنه!


امسال احتمالا یکم از 300 هزار نفر بیشتر هستن نظام قدیم ها*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir5119


امار تفکیک شده کی میاد
بنظرتون تعداد نظام قدیم بیشتره یا جدید


تا فردا باید بياد حداقل خدا کنه در کنار امار تفکیک شده تعداد نظام قدیم ها رو هم بگن چند نفرن*

----------


## Seyed Chester

الان  دوستان احتمالش هس نظام قديم ٩٩ برگذار شه ايا؟؟؟!

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Seyed Chester


الان  دوستان احتمالش هس نظام قديم ٩٩ برگذار شه ايا؟؟؟!


عجله نکن فعلا باید صبر کرد تا امار بیاد*

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_من یکی که قید کنکور امسالو زدم . با این وضعیت درس و امتحان نهایی که فاصله اش تا کنکور 14 روزه ، از کنکور خیری به ما نمیرسه و باید فعلا فقط فکر امتحان نهایی باشیم. حالا خدا خواستو شاید قبول شدیم در غیر این صورت کارمون واسه سال بعد راحت تره!_

----------


## DR._.ALI

بیخود و بی جهت صلوات :Yahoo (20):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط shaqayeq.mousavi


من یکی که قید کنکور امسالو زدم . با این وضعیت درس و امتحان نهایی که فاصله اش تا کنکور 14 روزه ، از کنکور خیری به ما نمیرسه و باید فعلا فقط فکر امتحان نهایی باشیم. حالا خدا خواستو شاید قبول شدیم در غیر این صورت کارمون واسه سال بعد راحت تره!


ایکاش نظام قدیم ها هم مخصوصا مناطق محروم که توان مالی ندارن ولی آرزو های بزرگ دارن هم مثل شما ها فرصت داشتن تا 100 سال دیگه هم می تونيد کنکور بدین با خیال راحت رشته مورد علاقتون رو قبول شین و توی این وضعیت آشفته مستقل شین برید خدا رو شکر کنید*

----------


## AmirAria

*به همون یک میلیون و صد هزار تا میرسه یحتمل*

----------


## Brave

> _من یکی که قید کنکور امسالو زدم . با این وضعیت درس و امتحان نهایی که فاصله اش تا کنکور 14 روزه ، از کنکور خیری به ما نمیرسه و باید فعلا فقط فکر امتحان نهایی باشیم. حالا خدا خواستو شاید قبول شدیم در غیر این صورت کارمون واسه سال بعد راحت تره!_


شما که خوب میخوندی،
نهایی کیلویی چنده،تاثیر معدل که مثبته،نذار کار به سال بعد بکشه.

----------


## V_buqs

> حرف ها و قیافه من بعد از کنکور ۹۸ با ضمیر ناخوداگاه برای توجیه گندی که زدم =(  عیب نداره هنوز که سنی نداری یارو ۳۰ سالشه اومده کنکور میده افرین کنکور ۹۹ قبول میشی فعلا برو خونه یه دست god of war بازی کن بعد برو انجمن بگو #بله به کنکور ۹۹ نظام قدیم ایول همه چی حله ) البته این من نیستم چون من رتبه برترم فقط خواستم یه شوک به اعضای انجمن بدم


گاد آف وار که تموم میشه میره بیا کانتر بزن همیشه جدید  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط V_buqs


گاد آف وار که تموم میشه میره بیا کانتر بزن همیشه جدید 


گاد او وار عشقه*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AlEfMiMbE


به همون یک میلیون و صد هزار تا میرسه یحتمل


خدا کنه ولی فکر نکنم*

----------


## AmirAria

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_hp




خدا کنه ولی فکر نکنم


یک تایم ثبت نام دیگه هم سنجش برای جاماندگان میزاره معمولا*

----------


## God_of_war

> گاد آف وار که تموم میشه میره بیا کانتر بزن همیشه جدید


گاد اف وار که تموم شده منظورم مراحل فرعیش هس که بی نهایته و تموم نمیشه اصلا اون تبر رو که پرت می کنی مثلث میزنی برمیگرده یه عالمیه برای خودش . کانتر چیه باو باز کال اف میگفتی یه چیزی  :Yahoo (15): 
رفع اسپم = چقد تعداد شرکت کننده بالا رفته  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_hp




ایکاش نظام قدیم ها هم مخصوصا مناطق محروم که توان مالی ندارن ولی آرزو های بزرگ دارن هم مثل شما ها فرصت داشتن تا 100 سال دیگه هم می تونيد کنکور بدین با خیال راحت رشته مورد علاقتون رو قبول شین و توی این وضعیت آشفته مستقل شین برید خدا رو شکر کنید


ما هم تو این چندماه وضعیت خوبی نداشتیم.....
به هر حال هرچی خدا بخواد ..._

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_راستشو بگم من اشتباه کردم و خیلی زود توی جو کنکور قرار گرفتم ولی با اشتباهات زیاد ! 
حدود 2 سال خوندم ولی دریغ از این که روش های تست زنی وخلاصه رو درست عملی کنم... 

امسال هم که مدرسمون همکاری نکرد و معلما به هوای نهایی حسابی یکه تازی کردن و ما رو به  زمین گرم زدن...

الان خسته هم از نظر جسمی وهم روحی انتظار امتحان نهایی و کنکورو میکشم..
عقل سلیم میگه شخص من با این وضعیت نمیتونه روی هردو تمرکز کافی داشته باشه...
پس به جای "منم منم " گفتنای بیخود و پوشالی بهتره از الان با خودم رو راست باشم.

_*@Brave*

----------


## naazanin

بچه ها باز زمان برای ثبت نام میذارن؟ یا این تمدید آخر بود؟

----------


## AmirAria

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط naazanin


بچه ها باز زمان برای ثبت نام میذارن؟ یا این تمدید آخر بود؟


معمولا یک تایم تمدید دیگه هم میذارن برای جاماندگان*

----------


## sina_hp

*اعلام زمان مجدد براي ثبت نام داوطلبان کنکور
سازمان‌ سنجش‌ آموزش‌ كشور زمان مجددی را براي ثبت نام داوطلبان متقاضي شركت در آزمون‌ سراسري‌ سال‌ 1398 دانشگاه ها و مؤسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي و همچنين دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي اعلام کرد.

اعلام زمان مجدد براي ثبت نام داوطلبان کنکور
حسین توکلی مشاور عالی رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار گروه علمی و دانشگاهی خبرگزاری فارس، گفت: داوطلبان متقاضی‌ ثبت‌ نام‌ و شرکت‌ در آزمون‌ سراسری‌ سال 1398 برای‌ پذیرش در رشته های با آزمون دوره‌های‌ روزانه، نوبت دوم (شبانه‌)، نیمه‌حضوری، مجازی، پردیس خودگردان دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالی، دانشگاه‌ پیام‌ نور، مؤسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالی‌ غیرانتفاعی‌ و همچنین متقاضیان تحصیل در رشته های با آزمون دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی که در مهلت تعیین شده تا ۶ اسفندماه موفق به دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی نشده یا به هر دلیل دیگر نتوانسته‌اند برای ثبت‌نام در آزمون اقدام کنند، مهلت مجدد برای ثبت‌نام‌ در آزمون‌ مذکور از روز یکشنبه ۱۹ اسفند تا روز چهارشنبه ۲۲ اسفند در نظرگرفته شده است که داوطلبان می‌توانند منحصراً از طریق پایگاه اطلاع رسانی این سازمان دراین زمینه اقدام کنند.

وی افزود: با توجه به اینکه اطلاعات ثبت نامی داوطلبانی که در مهلت مقرر در این آزمون ثبت نام کرده‌اند، از تاریخ ۱۹ اسفند تا ۲۲ اسفندماه بر روی پایگاه اطلاع رسانی این سازمان قرار می‌گیرد، لذا این داوطلبان نیز می توانند با مشاهده و کنترل اطلاعات ثبت نامی خود و در صورت تمایل نسبت به ویرایش اطلاعات اقدام کنند.

به گفته توکلی، داوطلبان می‌توانند سؤالات خود را با بخش پاسخگویی اینترنتی پایگاه اطلاع‌رسانی سازمان به نشانیسازمان سنجش آموزش کشور یا با شماره‌ تلفن‌های‌42163 (کد 021) در میان بگذارند و از مراجعه حضوری به این سازمان خودداری کنند.

انتهای پیام/*

----------


## sina_hp

*کسایی که ثبت نام نکردن بازم فرصت دارن ثبت نام کنن☝☝☝☝☝*

----------


## sina_hp

*توکلی یادآور شد: تا بر اساس آمار اولیه تعداد یک میلیون و ۷۶ هزار و ۶۵۷ نفر در این آزمون ثبت نام کرده اند. آمار نهایی متعاقبا اعلام خواهد شد.*
منبع:خبرگزاری مهر

----------


## sina_hp

*تا الان کنکور 98 پر تعداد ترین کنکور در تاریخ ایران شد☝☝☝*

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

آماری نیست بفهمیم چقدر از این یک میلیون و هفتاد هزار نفر تجربی ریاضی انسانی هستند ؟

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Kia_k


آماری نیست بفهمیم چقدر از این یک میلیون و هفتاد هزار نفر تجربی ریاضی انسانی هستند ؟


فعلا نه به زودي می گن ولی احتمال میره بالای 700 هزار نفر تجربی باشن بقیه رو خودتون حساب کنید ديگه*

----------


## ali.rainy

با سلام
اگر من الان در ازمون سراسری ثبت نام کنم، ایا رشته های بدون ازمون رو هم  می شه تو انتخاب رشته زد یا حتما برای اون رشته ها از اواسط اسفند باید  برای رشته های بدون ازمون جداگانه ثبت نام کنم؟
چرا قیمه ها رو می ریزن تو ماست ها و خرابکاری می کنن؟

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_hp


اعلام زمان مجدد براي ثبت نام داوطلبان کنکور
سازمان‌ سنجش‌ آموزش‌ كشور زمان مجددی را براي ثبت نام داوطلبان متقاضي شركت در آزمون‌ سراسري‌ سال‌ 1398 دانشگاه ها و مؤسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي و همچنين دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي اعلام کرد.

اعلام زمان مجدد براي ثبت نام داوطلبان کنکور
حسین توکلی مشاور عالی رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار گروه علمی و دانشگاهی خبرگزاری فارس، گفت: داوطلبان متقاضی‌ ثبت‌ نام‌ و شرکت‌ در آزمون‌ سراسری‌ سال 1398 برای‌ پذیرش در رشته های با آزمون دوره‌های‌ روزانه، نوبت دوم (شبانه‌)، نیمه‌حضوری، مجازی، پردیس خودگردان دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالی، دانشگاه‌ پیام‌ نور، مؤسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالی‌ غیرانتفاعی‌ و همچنین متقاضیان تحصیل در رشته های با آزمون دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی که در مهلت تعیین شده تا ۶ اسفندماه موفق به دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی نشده یا به هر دلیل دیگر نتوانسته‌اند برای ثبت‌نام در آزمون اقدام کنند، مهلت مجدد برای ثبت‌نام‌ در آزمون‌ مذکور از روز یکشنبه ۱۹ اسفند تا روز چهارشنبه ۲۲ اسفند در نظرگرفته شده است که داوطلبان می‌توانند منحصراً از طریق پایگاه اطلاع رسانی این سازمان دراین زمینه اقدام کنند.

وی افزود: با توجه به اینکه اطلاعات ثبت نامی داوطلبانی که در مهلت مقرر در این آزمون ثبت نام کرده‌اند، از تاریخ ۱۹ اسفند تا ۲۲ اسفندماه بر روی پایگاه اطلاع رسانی این سازمان قرار می‌گیرد، لذا این داوطلبان نیز می توانند با مشاهده و کنترل اطلاعات ثبت نامی خود و در صورت تمایل نسبت به ویرایش اطلاعات اقدام کنند.

به گفته توکلی، داوطلبان می‌توانند سؤالات خود را با بخش پاسخگویی اینترنتی پایگاه اطلاع‌رسانی سازمان به نشانیسازمان سنجش آموزش کشور یا با شماره‌ تلفن‌های‌42163 (کد 021) در میان بگذارند و از مراجعه حضوری به این سازمان خودداری کنند.

انتهای پیام/







 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_hp


کسایی که ثبت نام نکردن بازم فرصت دارن ثبت نام کنن☝☝☝☝☝







 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_hp


توکلی یادآور شد: تا بر اساس آمار اولیه تعداد یک میلیون و ۷۶ هزار و ۶۵۷ نفر در این آزمون ثبت نام کرده اند. آمار نهایی متعاقبا اعلام خواهد شد.
منبع:خبرگزاری مهر







 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_hp


تا الان کنکور 98 پر تعداد ترین کنکور در تاریخ ایران شد☝☝☝


..*

----------


## sina_hp

*دوستان ظاهرا پرجمعیت تر از کنکور 98 هم داشتیم اصلاح می کنم کنکور 98 یکی از پرجمعیت ترن کنکور های ایران شد*

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> *دوستان ظاهرا پرجمعیت تر از کنکور 98 هم داشتیم اصلاح می کنم کنکور 98 یکی از پرجمعیت ترن کنکور های ایران شد*


فعلا رکورد ۵ سال پیش شکست چون سال ۹۲ یک میلیون ۸۳ هزار بود 
ولی بیشترین داوطلب ها برای سال های ۷۸ تا ۸۱ هست که نزدیک به دو میلیون بود

----------


## Romina_kh

بهله موفق باشید :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

فرض بر اینکه ۷۰۰ هزار نفر داوطلب تجربی باشه مگه ظرفیت کل پزشکی و دندون دارو چقدر هست 
تازه شما اونایی که سهمیه ها دارن هم بخوای حساب کنی   :Yahoo (20):

----------


## hazrate_doost

ما فرض میگیریم 1 میلیون نفر کنکور میدن
100 هزار نفر پیر پاتالن
500 هزار نفر ک درس نمیخونن
200 هزار نفر به اصطلاح درس میخونن
100 هزار نفر درس میخونن ولی درست نمیخونن
50 هزار نفر درست میخونن اما زیاد جالب نیست
50 هزار نفر واقعا عالی میخونن

با این حساب کنکور ندیم بهتریم کجا باید پولمون رو پس بگیریم؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hazrate_doost


ما فرض میگیریم 1 میلیون نفر کنکور میدن
100 هزار نفر پیر پاتالن
500 هزار نفر ک درس نمیخونن
200 هزار نفر به اصطلاح درس میخونن
100 هزار نفر درس میخونن ولی درست نمیخونن
50 هزار نفر درست میخونن اما زیاد جالب نیست
50 هزار نفر واقعا عالی میخونن

با این حساب کنکور ندیم بهتریم کجا باید پولمون رو پس بگیریم؟ 


دهنت سرویس*

----------


## hazrate_doost

> *
> دهنت سرویس*


فدایت نفسم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dayi javad

*همه میخوان از این کنکور ۹۸ عبور کنن
ولی بازم بدونین تو تجربی ۱۰ هزار نفر نهایتن درس بخونن

نیم میلیون نفر شایدم بیشتر سیاهی لشکرن

حتی کنکور ۹۸

فارغ التحصیلا گرچه امسال زیادن
ولی همونام ۹۹ درصدشون سیاهی لشکرن

نمونش تو همین سایت زیادن

دائم انلاین هایی ک حرف از پزشکی میزنن

پس با این تصور ک کنکور ۹۸ خیلی سخت جلو نرین

سخت باش برای همه سخت

زیادم باشن بازم رقابت برای همس

خوش ب حال اونی ک خوب خونده و خوب سر جلسه کنکور جواب میده

این ۳ _۴ ماهو خوب جمع کنین 
روزای خوب برای خودتون بسازین
ن روزای تکرار پشت کنکور و خستگی و ....*

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> *همه میخوان از این کنکور ۹۸ عبور کنن
> ولی بازم بدونین تو تجربی ۱۰ هزار نفر نهایتن درس بخونن
> 
> نیم میلیون نفر شایدم بیشتر سیاهی لشکرن
> 
> حتی کنکور ۹۸
> 
> فارغ التحصیلا گرچه امسال زیادن
> ولی همونام ۹۹ درصدشون سیاهی لشکرن
> ...


۱۰ هزار نفر درس خون کافی که تمام رشته های تاپ رو بگیرن یکی از دوستای من آلان سال اول پزشکی جهرم میگه اکثر بچه ها درصد های بالای ۷۰ دارن و واقعا قوی هستند به جز سهمیه ای ها که اونا فازشون چیزی دیگه است 
تعریف میکرد از استاد ایراد میگیرن دیگه بهشتی و تهران جای خود ...

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Kia_k


فرض بر اینکه ۷۰۰ هزار نفر داوطلب تجربی باشه مگه ظرفیت کل پزشکی و دندون دارو چقدر هست 
تازه شما اونایی که سهمیه ها دارن هم بخوای حساب کنی  


همه پزشکی ک نمیخونن

۱۰ هزار تا ۱۵ هزار نفر 
پزشکی و پیراپزشکی تقریبا قبولن

بعد کلی رشته و شاخه ی دیگ هم هست
اونارو پس کی کلاساشو پر میکنه ؟

کلا تجربی اومدن ب امید پزشکی اشتباه

کسی میاد تجربی باید جدا از پزشکی و پیراپزشکی رشته های دیگ ای هم دوست داشته باش
مثلا ژنتیک ! گیاه پزشکی ! و .....


تا اگر در نهایت پزشکیم قبول نشد بره تو یک رشته ی خوب دیگ تحصیل کنه !

اینجا من خیلیارو میشناسم گیاه پزشکی خوندن فروشگاه سم و کود دارن و بازدید مزرعه و باغ میرن
۱۰ تا پزشکو تو جیبشون میکنن

علاقه ب نظر من پول و موقعیت میسازه 

حتی تو مزخرف ترین رشته هایی ک ما فک میکنیم*

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Kia_k


۱۰ هزار نفر درس خون کافی که تمام رشته های تاپ رو بگیرن یکی از دوستای من آلان سال اول پزشکی جهرم میگه اکثر بچه ها درصد های بالای ۷۰ دارن و واقعا قوی هستند به جز سهمیه ای ها که اونا فازشون چیزی دیگه است 
تعریف میکرد از استاد ایراد میگیرن دیگه بهشتی و تهران جای خود ...


خب شما وقتی اومدی تجربی و امید پزشکی داشتی باید فک این روز میبودی

یک نفر مث من از یک روستا ک معلم زیستش خودش ازمون زیست تو مدرسه ۲۵ درصد زد 
باید با یک نفر تو تهران ک بهترین کلاس و امکانات داره رقابت کنم !
عدالتی در کار نیس
ولی رقابت هست

هر چن ب ناعدالتی

در ضمن ی فرقی باید بین من و شما ک اینجا انلاینیم
با اونی ک قید همه چیزشو تو این مدت زده و ب خوبی داره میخونه باش !*

----------


## hamed_duty

نزدیک 675 هزار نفر داوطلب تجربی هستن..اعلام نشده..ولی ظاهرا منبع موثقه

----------


## hamed_duty

و 150 هزار تا ریاضی :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): انسانی هم 235 هزارتا :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamed79


نزدیک 675 هزار نفر داوطلب تجربی هستن..اعلام نشده..ولی ظاهرا منبع موثقه


کجا گفتن چون دوباره فرصت دادن برای ثبت نام بالاتر میره*

----------


## hamed_duty

> *
> 
> کجا گفتن چون دوباره فرصت دادن برای ثبت نام بالاتر میره*


از یکی شنیدم...آره.فعلا همینه دیگه..بیاد ببینیم درسته یا نع..ولی انطوری واقعا فاجعس.نه اینکه تعداد تجربیا زیاده.به خاطر اینکه ریاضیا چقد کم شده :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamed79


از یکی شنیدم...آره.فعلا همینه دیگه..بیاد ببینیم درسته یا نع..ولی انطوری واقعا فاجعس.نه اینکه تعداد تجربیا زیاده.به خاطر اینکه ریاضیا چقد کم شده


مسلما توی اون فرصت دوباره که از 19 اسفند تا 22 اسفند دادن بیشتر هم میشه ریاضی ها اکثرا تجربی امتحان می دن واسه همین کم شده*

----------


## kourosh96

ماشاالله خدا بیشتر کنه

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> *
> 
> خب شما وقتی اومدی تجربی و امید پزشکی داشتی باید فک این روز میبودی
> 
> یک نفر مث من از یک روستا ک معلم زیستش خودش ازمون زیست تو مدرسه ۲۵ درصد زد 
> باید با یک نفر تو تهران ک بهترین کلاس و امکانات داره رقابت کنم !
> عدالتی در کار نیس
> ولی رقابت هست
> 
> ...


دوست عزیز صحبت های شما در ارتباط با منطق جاری در کنکور که چه کسی در این رقابت پیروز میشه کاملا صحیح هست و کاملا بی عدالتی آشکار هست شاید واقعا نشه سیستم ایدال عدل برپا کرد ولی یه موضوع به هیچ عنوان فراموش نکنید ما همه یکبار زندگی می‌کنیم و واقعا چقدر تلخ هست خیلی از ماها نه جوونی می‌کنیم با درس و کنکور نه به شغل و رشته مورد علاقه خودمون میرسیم نه آینده و زندگی تضمین شده ای داریم متاسفانه کنکور میگذره ولی چیزی که پس این ماجرا منو ناراحت میکنه چه لحظاتی چه استعداد هایی کشف نشدن و تلف شدن مردم با فشار خانواده یا ناچاری خودشون روی میارن به این رشته ها چون امید دیگه ای به رشته های دیگه ندارن طرف تا کی می‌خواد بشینه درس بخونه دیگه خیلی ها وقت ازدواج تشکیل زندگی ممکن باشن چند سال پشت کنکوری ؟! حالا فرض قبول شدیم بعدش چقدر تضمین وجود داره شغل و درآمد خجالت زده پیش زن و بچه ات نباشی 
من متاسفم که برای بچه های با استعداد کشورمون یه رشته و شاخه فقط شده امید برای آینده اشون خیلی ناراحت کننده است که چنین رقابتی بخواد صورت بگیره بخاطر نبود ظرفیت 
دوستان باید این سوال از خودشون بپرسن چرا کشید نمیره مهندسی چرا مهندسی بیکار ارتباطش چیه با تحریم

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Kia_k


دوست عزیز صحبت های شما در ارتباط با منطق جاری در کنکور که چه کسی در این رقابت پیروز میشه کاملا صحیح هست و کاملا بی عدالتی آشکار هست شاید واقعا نشه سیستم ایدال عدل برپا کرد ولی یه موضوع به هیچ عنوان فراموش نکنید ما همه یکبار زندگی می‌کنیم و واقعا چقدر تلخ هست خیلی از ماها نه جوونی می‌کنیم با درس و کنکور نه به شغل و رشته مورد علاقه خودمون میرسیم نه آینده و زندگی تضمین شده ای داریم متاسفانه کنکور میگذره ولی چیزی که پس این ماجرا منو ناراحت میکنه چه لحظاتی چه استعداد هایی کشف نشدن و تلف شدن مردم با فشار خانواده یا ناچاری خودشون روی میارن به این رشته ها چون امید دیگه ای به رشته های دیگه ندارن طرف تا کی می‌خواد بشینه درس بخونه دیگه خیلی ها وقت ازدواج تشکیل زندگی ممکن باشن چند سال پشت کنکوری ؟! حالا فرض قبول شدیم بعدش چقدر تضمین وجود داره شغل و درآمد خجالت زده پیش زن و بچه ات نباشی 
من متاسفم که برای بچه های با استعداد کشورمون یه رشته و شاخه فقط شده امید برای آینده اشون خیلی ناراحت کننده است که چنین رقابتی بخواد صورت بگیره بخاطر نبود ظرفیت 
دوستان باید این سوال از خودشون بپرسن چرا کشید نمیره مهندسی چرا مهندسی بیکار ارتباطش چیه با تحریم


درسته

وقتی مهر و جا نماز از چین وارد بشه
سوزن خیاطی از المان و چین و ژاپن
اسباب بازی از چین 
و ..... همین میشه

برای اشتغال زایی زیرساخت لازمه
و لازمه زیر ساخت هم سرمایه و سرمایه گذار لازم


مثلا بخوان ی سوزن تولید کنن باید چن میلیارد هزینه کنن تا ی کارخونه درست کنن

ولی این دولت کثیف هیچ وقت اینکارو نمیکنه 
اون سرمایه هنگفت ساخت شرکتو اختلاس میکنه
و در عوض ب تاجر اجازه واردات سوزن میده 

این سوزن ی نمونشه ! هزاران جنس دیگ همیطور



ولی جوری داره پیش میره پزشکی هم ی اینده مشابه مهندسی داره

چون هر چیزی یک ظرفیتی داره بالاخره*

----------


## AmirAria

*خب در این تایم به یک میلیون و صد هزار نفر و در تایم بعدی احتمالا به 120 تا 150 هزار تا هم برسه 
چه شود کنکور 98*

----------


## Seyed Chester

شت...

----------


## Dayi javad

*ببخشید اینو میگما
چون اینو خودم تجربه کردم میگم


این امار و ارقام بهونه خوبی میده دست خیلیا
تا با تعداد زیاد و .... این چیزا
کم کار و نخوندن خودشونو توجیه کنن

حالا فحش ندین منو
و حرفمو قبول کنین*

----------


## Brave

> نزدیک 675 هزار نفر داوطلب تجربی هستن..اعلام نشده..ولی ظاهرا منبع موثقه


چرا انقدر زیادیم آخه :15:  :29:

----------


## MYDR

به به:
همین لحظه میزان درآمد حاصل از ثبت نام :
  فقط ثبت نام کردن 27.737.985.000   تومان
که تقریبا اگر 90 درصد هم 600 تومان پیامک رو پرداخت کرده باشن: 544.673.160   تومان
حالا اگر فقط 50 درصد بچه ها بیان علاقه مندی به پیام نور  وسایر موسسات رو بخوان :  6.959.712.600 تومان !
تا الان مجموعا 35.242.370.760  تومان
 سی و پنج میلیارد ناقابل!

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> به به:
> همین لحظه میزان درآمد حاصل از ثبت نام :
>   فقط ثبت نام کردن 27.737.985.000   تومان
> که تقریبا اگر 90 درصد هم 600 تومان پیامک رو پرداخت کرده باشن: 544.673.160   تومان
> حالا اگر فقط 50 درصد بچه ها بیان علاقه مندی به پیام نور  وسایر موسسات رو بخوان :  6.959.712.600 تومان !
> تا الان مجموعا 35.242.370.760  تومان
>  سی و پنج میلیارد ناقابل!


حالا ببین گاج و قلم چی بقیه و معلم کنکوری ها چقدر سود کردن  اونا بیش از اینا

----------


## AmirAria

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MYDR


به به:
همین لحظه میزان درآمد حاصل از ثبت نام :
  فقط ثبت نام کردن 27.737.985.000   تومان
که تقریبا اگر 90 درصد هم 600 تومان پیامک رو پرداخت کرده باشن: 544.673.160   تومان
حالا اگر فقط 50 درصد بچه ها بیان علاقه مندی به پیام نور  وسایر موسسات رو بخوان :  6.959.712.600 تومان !
تا الان مجموعا 35.242.370.760  تومان
 سی و پنج میلیارد ناقابل!






هزینه چاپ و نگه داری دفترچه ها، پلاستیک و ارسالشون ، سرور ها ، هزینه طراحان سوالات ، هزینه دستمزد پرداختی به مراقبین جلسات ، هزینه پذیرایی انجام شده در جلسه و... رو هم حساب کن بعد ببین سود خالص سنجش چقدره*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AlEfMiMbE




هزینه چاپ و نگه داری دفترچه ها، پلاستیک و ارسالشون ، سرور ها ، هزینه طراحان سوالات ، هزینه دستمزد پرداختی به مراقبین جلسات ، هزینه پذیرایی انجام شده در جلسه و... رو هم حساب کن بعد ببین سود خالص سنجش چقدره 


کلا همش 5 میلیارد هم نمیشه تازه زیاد گفتم*

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MYDR


به به:
همین لحظه میزان درآمد حاصل از ثبت نام :
  فقط ثبت نام کردن 27.737.985.000   تومان
که تقریبا اگر 90 درصد هم 600 تومان پیامک رو پرداخت کرده باشن: 544.673.160   تومان
حالا اگر فقط 50 درصد بچه ها بیان علاقه مندی به پیام نور  وسایر موسسات رو بخوان :  6.959.712.600 تومان !
تا الان مجموعا 35.242.370.760  تومان
 سی و پنج میلیارد ناقابل!






واهاهاهای:/
اینجور پیش بره تا ۵ سال دیگه باید واسه کنکوریا فرش قرمز پهن کنن که
بنظرم ۶۰ درصد نظام قدیما و فارغ التحصیلای سالای قبلن پ ایشالا ۹۹ هم دو کنکوره*

----------


## AmirAria

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_hp




کلا همش 5 میلیارد هم نمیشه تازه زیاد گفتم


با قیمت کاغذ و چاپ چقدر آشنایی؟ ، هر مراقب پارسال 70 تومن دادن بهش هر روز ، امسال میشه 100 تومن مطمئنا ، هزینه های سرور برای تحمل فشار داوطلبان هم بسیار زیاده ، نمیگم سنجش درآمد نداره از برگزاری کنکور ولی چیزی هم که دوستان فکر میکنن نیست ! ( اگه برای هر داوطلب پذیراییش هزار تومن هم هزینه کنن که بیشتره برای یک میلیون و 100 هزار نفر میشه یک میلیارد و صد میلیون تومن فقط )*

----------


## mahmood21755

فقط 10 الی 15 هزار نفر تو تجربی واقعا درس میخونن

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AlEfMiMbE




با قیمت کاغذ و چاپ چقدر آشنایی؟ ، هر مراقب پارسال 70 تومن دادن بهش هر روز ، امسال میشه 100 تومن مطمئنا ، هزینه های سرور برای تحمل فشار داوطلبان هم بسیار زیاده ، نمیگم سنجش درآمد نداره از برگزاری کنکور ولی چیزی هم که دوستان فکر میکنن نیست ! ( اگه برای هر داوطلب پذیراییش هزار تومن هم هزینه کنن که بیشتره برای یک میلیون و 100 هزار نفر میشه یک میلیارد و صد میلیون تومن فقط )


شما می گی چقدر؟ کلا میشه؟؟*

----------


## sina_hp

*10 میلیارد خوبه؟؟*
با 10 میلیارد يه شهر میشه بازسازی کرد بعد یه کنکور نمیهش برگزار کرد؟؟

----------


## AmirAria

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_hp




شما می گی چقدر؟ کلا میشه؟؟


مبلغ دقیق نمیدونم ولی یه واقعیت بود که تصور دوستان نره سمت درآمد نجومی 
الان چاپ خیلی هزینه داره ، خودتون قیمت کتاب ها رو میبینید دیگه ، یا مثلا تعداد مراقب ها مشخص نیست ، 500 حوزه باشه و هر حوزه حدود 20 نفر درگیر باشن خودش میشه ده هزار نفر ، یا مثلا هزینه حمل و نقل و نگه داری و اینها همه بالاست ، ما تو متن کار نیستیم ، از دور فکر میکنیم مثلا چه درآمدی داشته سنجش ردیف بودجه دولتی نداره و باید از همین طریق همه اینا رو تامین کنه ، هرچند منکر درآمدش هم نیستم ولی میگم واقع بین باشیم دیه*

----------


## laleh74

شت ._.

----------


## MYDR

> *
> 
> مبلغ دقیق نمیدونم ولی یه واقعیت بود که تصور دوستان نره سمت درآمد نجومی 
> الان چاپ خیلی هزینه داره ، خودتون قیمت کتاب ها رو میبینید دیگه ، یا مثلا تعداد مراقب ها مشخص نیست ، 500 حوزه باشه و هر حوزه حدود 20 نفر درگیر باشن خودش میشه ده هزار نفر ، یا مثلا هزینه حمل و نقل و نگه داری و اینها همه بالاست ، ما تو متن کار نیستیم ، از دور فکر میکنیم مثلا چه درآمدی داشته سنجش ردیف بودجه دولتی نداره و باید از همین طریق همه اینا رو تامین کنه ، هرچند منکر درآمدش هم نیستم ولی میگم واقع بین باشیم دیه*


 نصف بیشتر براشون سوده ! قیمت کتاب کجا برگه آ3 چاپ کردن و منگنه زدن کجا ! سلف کشیدن روش هم که هزینه ای حساب نمیشه !  یه پول مراقب ها است همهش با هم جهنم ضرر نصفش هزینه بشه ! ما بقیش سوده !
 در ضمن این مبلغی که حساب کردم کمترین کمترین و کف کف هست که نصف بچه ها پیام نور شرکت کننده ولی اکثرا شرکت میکنند !  یا کسانی که دو رشته شرکت می کننده رو اصلا حساب نکردم !

----------


## AmirAria

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MYDR


 نصف بیشتر براشون سوده ! قیمت کتاب کجا برگه آ3 چاپ کردن و منگنه زدن کجا ! سلف کشیدن روش هم که هزینه ای حساب نمیشه !  یه پول مراقب ها است همهش با هم جهنم ضرر نصفش هزینه بشه ! ما بقیش سوده !
 در ضمن این مبلغی که حساب کردم کمترین کمترین و کف کف هست که نصف بچه ها پیام نور شرکت کننده ولی اکثرا شرکت میکنند !  یا کسانی که دو رشته شرکت می کننده رو اصلا حساب نکردم !


منم نگفتم سود نداره ، ولی شمام یه سری به بازار و چاپ و اینا بزن ، همون سلف که میگی هزینه ای محسوب نمیشه با هلوگرام و چاپ اختصاصی که برای سنجش میزنن روش خودش یه هزینه جداست 
موفق باشی*

----------


## konkoor98

> نصف بیشتر براشون سوده ! قیمت کتاب کجا برگه آ3 چاپ کردن و منگنه زدن کجا ! سلف کشیدن روش هم که هزینه ای حساب نمیشه !  یه پول مراقب ها است همهش با هم جهنم ضرر نصفش هزینه بشه ! ما بقیش سوده !
>  در ضمن این مبلغی که حساب کردم کمترین کمترین و کف کف هست که نصف بچه ها پیام نور شرکت کننده ولی اکثرا شرکت میکنند !  یا کسانی که دو رشته شرکت می کننده رو اصلا حساب نکردم !


بابا شمام واقعا حوصله دارینا به همه چی گیر میدین طبق قانون اساسی مملکت تحصیل رایگانه اما الان از مدارس دولتی گرفته تا دانشگاه همش پولی شده تو این مملکت نفس میکشی باید پول بدی برو خدارو شکر کن تا امروز با پولی که به سنجش برا آزمون میدی داری جلوی ورود الکی بچه پولداراو آقازاده هارو به دانشگاه با اجرای شدن طرح برداشتن کنکور میگیری خدایی تنها سازمانی که جلوی این بی عدالتی وایساده سازمان سنجشه

----------


## Saturn8

UP

----------

